# Thermal paste applied on your GPU / CPU, survey!



## peche (Apr 16, 2015)

I know that are several posts about thermal pastes, brands and recommendations, but I like to make a survey about TIM's used, and time used, so I highly appreciate the following info:

_·  Thermal paste used on your current video card,
·  how long have you been using it,
·  application method!
·  Why that Compound?_

For example:

*Peche:*
_TIM: Arctic Silver 5 @GigaByte GTX 760 OC 2GB Windorforce 3X Rev 2.0, application method: rice grain on center, I  used this paste because this was the unique paste I had that moment, no option at all, _


All help will be truly  appreciated, I'm making a survey for an investigation purpose about TIM preferences and brands! also application methods too…!


Regards,


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 16, 2015)

You already know what I'm going to say.


Cool Silver G4
~9 months
As directed first step, 





> Using the syringe, dispense Cool Silver G4 on the processor making an "X" pattern.


 Second step I always install, then immediately uninstall, the HSF to remove the excess TIM. Which generally includes thoroughly cleaning either the processor die and/or the HS mating surface. Only both if I really screwed up and put way too much on, but always at least one or the other. Because it's almost impossible, IMO, to not apply too much TIM on your first try. And you can typically get by easily with half the amount(or ~ whatever is still stuck to the processor die or HSF after removing it). Next step I usually apply a few tiny pin point size dabs in any spots that look like they need more. Then final step, I reinstall the HSF, and call it good.
Because it's some seriously good TIM! Best I've ever used. No joke!


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2015)

I'll use whatever as long as it isn't garbage.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 16, 2015)

Use MX-4 on GPU's.  I prefer the spread method in a very thin layer.  I love my temps so I will keep applying it that way.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 16, 2015)

I have never needed to or even felt like changing the TIM on any of my gpus. 
CPU  as infrequently as possible, certainly not during housekeeping or to a routine, but always when replacing HSF.

Temps are fine on everything.
Hope this isnt against the spirit of the thread @peche


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 16, 2015)

erocker said:


> I'll use whatever as long as it isn't garbage.



Please elaborate.... What constitutes garbage, just so I can compare lists


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 16, 2015)

well for my Kryografics Hawaii on my 290 i used Gelid GC-Extreme on both GPU and vRAM, and that showed me that TIM has to be changed sometime on GPU ... specially if the cooler is a stock (ref or non ref) the past was hard dry under the original heatsink xD

otherwise if i run out of Gelid (which is kinda unlikely)or if my etailer is out of stock, i would order or use Arctic MX-4
on my 8800Ultra i used Phobya HE-grease extreme and Phobya thermal glue (only for the vRAM)

all those 3 give good result and are quite easy to find, method well rice grain as always been enough, just on vRAM i tend to spread it a bit.

technically whatever float your boat .... they all do +/-1° (when applied "correctly" for some ...)sooo whatever ...


----------



## erocker (Apr 16, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Please elaborate.... What constitutes garbage, just so I can compare lists


I guess I stick to "name brand" stuff and stay away from the white mystery goo in the unmarked tubes lol. I guess I prefer the MX-2/3/4 stuff. Easy to apply and clean up. It works.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 17, 2015)

· Thermal paste used on your current video card -----> generic $2
· how long have you been using it --------------------> about a year
· application method! ---------------------------------> rice grain
· Why that Compound? --------------------------------> easy to find in here and cheap,


----------



## peche (Apr 17, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Use MX-4 on GPU's.  I prefer the spread method in a very thin layer.  I love my temps so I will keep applying it that way.


hi dude! @rtwjunkie  Can you bring more info on that? 
i truly appreciate a little bit more details on it!



CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I have never needed to or even felt like changing the TIM on any of my gpus.
> CPU  as infrequently as possible, certainly not during housekeeping or to a routine, but always when replacing HSF.
> Temps are fine on everything.
> Hope this isnt against the spirit of the thread @peche



Pretty much, i will tell yalater about my evil plans 



sneekypeet said:


> Please elaborate.... What constitutes garbage, just so I can compare lists


@sneekypeet  Thanks for you help always!!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Bill_Bright can you provide some info on this tread, i would like to see your opinions...!


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 18, 2015)

I use Cool laboratory Liquid Ultra for the processor and Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme for both  GPUs on my laptop.
I have used liquid ultra for about 10 months about repasting. The temps keep to the same like when I started repasted the processor.

_· Thermal paste used on your current video card,--Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme
· how long have you been using it,--about 10 months
· application method!--i use a credit card to apply over the graphics card
· Why that Compound?--its rated among the best_


----------



## xvi (Apr 18, 2015)

Whatever's available and reviews well. I usually start with a recent thermal paste roundup, start at the best performing paste that I like and work my way down the list until I find something reasonably priced. Most recent paste for me was the Prolimatech PK-3. I'd probably go with that again (although I remember it being cheaper).


----------



## natr0n (Apr 18, 2015)

I have a few tubes of different brands.

I use mx4 (kinda runny) and ceramique2(thick) sometimes i mix them and apply.

I use a qtip with tip removed(paper stick) and apply with a circular motion from center on gpu/cpu till covered.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 18, 2015)

i said no in poll, as i do not always use same tim, but i do have my preferred brands. but the which depends on the what.


_· Thermal paste used on your current video card,   - liquid ultra
· how long have you been using it,   -14/18 months or so
· application method!   -as directed via instructions, thin layer spread with brush.
· Why that Compound?  no better tim for direct core._


----------



## Jetster (Apr 18, 2015)

Any major brand. I don't think it makes much differnce. Now preparation and application makes all the difference. Clean then tint then grain of rice on CPUs with heat spreaders and spread with bare chips. Or according to the instructions.


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 18, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Any major brand. I don't think it makes much differnce. Now preparation and application makes all the difference. Clean then tint then grain of rice on CPUs with heat spreaders and spread with bare chips. Or according to the instructions.


Hope you know that it does make a major difference a good and bad paste.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 18, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> Hope you know that it does make a major difference a good and bad paste.


There is very little difference between the top 5 brands


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 18, 2015)

Been using AS5 for a while and it's been good


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 18, 2015)

I used MX 4 on my 680 , that along with the kraken x41 keeps my GPU at a nice c30 C idle.  Put the paste on in January and will change it when I see higher idle temps.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 18, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> _· application method!--i use a credit card to apply over the graphics card_


luckily that TIM is sold with a spreader tool ... to avoid using a credit card 



Jetster said:


> There is very little difference between the top 5 brands


Indeed +/-1°, in the end its just a price/quantity ratio



natr0n said:


> mx4 (kinda runny)


Strange... my MX-4 is never runny, it's even a bit thicker than the Ceramique (tested it too just like the Silver 5 before ditching both  ) ask for changing your tube if your is. unless it's on all tube, then it's climate and altitude related... maybe 


also on application i shall precise a bit.

on my 290 with is a direct exposed die, no need for spread the rice grain is enough, the surface that you need to cover is so small (which contradict the fact that i tend to spread my TIM on vRAM chip ... and since all cooler use more than 4 screw only around GPU, so the pressure is kinda even, if you do it right ofc)

on my 8800Ultra, which has a huge IHS surface, i do spread the TIM.



i found a interesting(funny?) statement...

22.06.2011
"For the longest time, Arctic Silver 5 was known as the pinnacle of thermal paste and its sibling, Ceramique, was also highly regarded for being the best performing paste without any conductivity/capacitance qualities. Things changed a few years back, however; Arctic Cooling MX-2 came on the scene and exceeded Arctic Silver 5’s performance while also not being capacitive. "

oh the MX-2? well then .... the king has been lay down since long, why the price is kept up and the quantity under other's average? it amaze me ...
the MX-2 is a good TIM (a bit more viscous than the MX-4) and both MX-4 and GC-Extreme outperform it (not in price tho  )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2015)

*TIM:* Prolimatech PK-3 Nano Aluminum
*Time Used:* Since day one of receiving my 970s when they were first released
*Application Method:* Spread like butter evenly across the die with old college and work ID cards
*Why That Compound: *I have a tube lying around and because _"Like two hot lovers, a heatsink and the processor want to make full contact. But microscopic imperfections in their craftsmanship create small gap for air. These gaps act as thermal insulators, inhibiting the transfer of thermal energy from your components. PK-3 thermal compound is made up of specially designed nano particles, engineered to correct these imperfections. The nano particles work by filling in the small air gaps and allowing for peak transfer of heat away from your components." but mainly because its non-conductive._

I purchased PK-3 as test to see if it was better than the MX-4 that i used for everything. I think it is slightly better but probably not worth paying the extra premium on top for. After my PK-3 is finished i might try some Noctua TIMs as people always rave about them otherwise its back to MX-4 for me, cheap and easy to get in big tubes that last forever.


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 18, 2015)

My 780s that's not in use atm got the metal thermal paste and water blocks. best Temps but permanent. Never use tht stuff on cpu. It removes the text and numbers on the lid. It's the ultra paste. 

http://www.coollaboratory.com/en/products/liquid-ultra/


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 18, 2015)

_· _*Gelid* GC extreme
_ · _using it for a year or better on a pair of R9 290's
_ · _Spread with the included spatchula/ tried many ways, but the best result with this paste gave the best results when spread.
_ · _I use this paste because I've used almost all the others and I get the best results using this stuff. 

Was a fan of MX brand, but hands down, the GC kicks the crap outa it.

I mean MAX temperatures were close with both pastes, but still a few lower degrees lower in temps is great! 
But what I found really interesting was how fast it cooled down the cards over the other brands I've used over the years.


----------



## peche (Apr 18, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> I use Cool laboratory Liquid Ultra for the processor


@yotano211  coollab direct on CPU IHS?


yotano211 said:


> I have used liquid ultra for about 10 months about repasting. The temps keep to the same like when I started repasted the processor.


its  well know that Coollab lastas forever!


GreiverBlade said:


> "For the longest time, Arctic Silver 5 was known as the pinnacle of thermal paste and its sibling, Ceramique, was also highly regarded for being the best performing paste without any conductivity/capacitance qualities. Things changed a few years back, however; Arctic Cooling MX-2 came on the scene and exceeded Arctic Silver 5’s performance while also not being capacitive. "


Come on! 3.5g tube… come on you are not that good… 


FreedomEclipse said:


> I purchased PK-3 as test to see if it was better than the MX-4 that i used for everything. I think it is slightly better but probably not worth paying the extra premium on top for. After my PK-3 is finished i might try some Noctua TIMs as people always rave about them otherwise its back to MX-4 for me, cheap and easy to get in big tubes that last forever.


Here in my country Arctic Silver 5 its pretty famous, since there is not so much sources many people love it, most people here is also stuck on it, they don’t even try or look other brands even when is a known issue that several brands have outperformed it, and also more affordable tubes, combos and also easy to use, arctic tends to separate when tube is stored for more than 5 months, 

Regards,


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 18, 2015)

I honestly cant remember the last time i used AS5. It might of been around or pre socket 939 days. Im not sure if i was a user of ceramique I seem to faintly recall that i did use that for a short period of time before switching over to MX-1 and slowly working my way through AC's MX range to where i am today. 

The MX range has always been such great value


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 18, 2015)

> _
> · Thermal paste used on your current video card,
> · how long have you been using it,
> · application method!
> · Why that Compound?_


 
Well here's my input  on this:
_· Factory thermal paste (no idea what brand MSI uses)_ 
_· I've been using it for_ 30 months more or less (I have the card since November 2012)
_· No idea on the application method._


----------



## peche (Apr 18, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Well here's my input  on this:
> _· Factory thermal paste (no idea what brand MSI uses)
> · I've been using it for_ 30 months more or less (I have the card since November 2012)
> _· No idea on the application method._


seems legit...


----------



## Frogger (Apr 18, 2015)

GELID GC extreme on all GPU's, on air or water. Spread with the included spatula works the best. Repaste every 6/8 months depending on temps
Cool laboratory Liquid Ultra or PRO on CPU's again either air or water.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 18, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I honestly cant remember the last time i used AS5. It might of been around or pre socket 939 days. Im not sure if i was a user of ceramique I seem to faintly recall that i did use that for a short period of time before switching over to MX-1 and slowly working my way through AS's MX range to where i am today.
> 
> The MX range has always been such great value


just in case MX is not AS but AC (Arctic Cooling a Swiss brand) which is Arctic now but not related at all with Arctic Silver


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 18, 2015)

I use arctic silver ceramique on everything I own, Never had an issue and cools just as good as MX2 did when I had a tube of that.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 18, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> luckily that TIM is sold with a spreader tool ... to avoid using a credit card
> 
> 
> Indeed +/-1°, in the end its just a price/quantity ratio
> ...




I live in florida so hot climate affects it im guessing. Maybe i could chill it in fridge before applying so wont shoot out so easily.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 19, 2015)

natr0n said:


> I live in florida so hot climate affects it im guessing. Maybe i could chill it in fridge before applying so wont shoot out so easily.


might be a idea ... as i live at 1200m above sea level and the temps are way colder than Florida


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 19, 2015)

I used to use arctic silver ceramic past on every CPU.
Then I had someone send me several tubes of IC Diamond, (for free) and I used it for almost a year.
I have not done any of my current GPUs. (just older models)

Now I have four tubes of GELID Solutions GC-Extreme, and I have been using it for about eight months. It's reputed to be one of the best, but all that I've tried were OK by me.
I have always used a spatula to apply a thin coating on my CPUs.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 19, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Then I had someone send me several tubes of IC Diamond, (for free) and I used it for almost a year.



wasnt the IC Diamond CEO or whatever his name was that was trying to pedal his crap thermal paste to TPU members was it?


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 19, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> wasnt the IC Diamond CEO or whatever his name was that was trying to pedal his crap thermal paste to TPU members was it?




Their website doesn't look so great:

http://www.innovationcooling.com/

Looks like a cheap blog.  Any idea if the stuff is actually even worth using in a "freebie" situation?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 19, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> wasnt the IC Diamond CEO or whatever his name was that was trying to pedal his crap thermal paste to TPU members was it?





R-T-B said:


> Their website doesn't look so great:
> 
> http://www.innovationcooling.com/
> 
> Looks like a cheap blog.  Any idea if the stuff is actually even worth using in a "freebie" situation?



HAHA IC Diamond.  I remember that scandal from a while back.  A bunch of forum members tested that paste and got some terrible results, damaged the face of the coolers.  And it was ridiculous how the IC Diamond guy handled everything; he even "lost" @sneekypeet's cooler


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 19, 2015)

Is diamond-matter even a good conductor or is that a ball of fabricated shit as well?  I think I remember reading somewhere in chemistry that carbon (what diamonds are made of) is more of an insulator...


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 19, 2015)

manofthem said:


> HAHA IC Diamond.  I remember that scandal from a while back.  A bunch of forum members tested that paste and got some terrible results, damaged the face of the coolers.  And it was ridiculous how the IC Diamond guy handled everything; he even "lost" @sneekypeet's cooler



Shhhhhh..... brings chills just reading that post


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 19, 2015)

sneekypeet said:


> Shhhhhh..... brings chills just reading that post



At least it chills something.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 19, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> At least it chills something.



Literally lol'd a bit uncontrollably when I read that!


----------



## natr0n (Apr 19, 2015)

That diamond paste had good temps for me, but ate/etched metal. It was scary stuff every time you go to clean and wipe it off would be like a metal abrasive polish.

The only way I would use it is on an old junky ass computer with absurd temps.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 19, 2015)

natr0n said:


> The only way I would use it is on an old junky ass computer with absurd temps.



Pentium 4 / Apple G5 would love that stuff more likely than not.

Unfortunately junky old computers and even sucky diamond based paste don't find themselves in the same room.  Simple matter of economics.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 19, 2015)

natr0n said:


> That diamond paste had good temps for me, but ate/etched metal. It was scary stuff every time you go to clean and wipe it off would be like a metal abrasive polish.
> 
> The only way I would use it is on an old junky ass computer with absurd temps.



i prefer taking higher temp than something that affecting the hardware, its ok if i get 2 degrees higher than the paste eats my hsf


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't change the TIM on my GPU, but my CPU will always have either MX-4 or the stock NZXT stuff on it. I apply with the rice method but a smaller dot. I keep it applied until I remove the HSF or temps go up.


----------



## NC37 (Apr 19, 2015)

I had a tube from Arctic's competitor years ago. Good size, lasted me a long time. Worked good too. Trouble was, it finally ran out and I had to buy new but the company went out of business or something. So I bought a tube of AS5. Expensive and even more to ship it but it's good right? Ehhhh...what I got was a little dinky tube. Same size CM ships with their coolers. Barely lasted long at all. 

So...last time buying AS5 for me. Just using the stock stuff CM gave me which I have a bunch of. Not paying a lot of money for barely anything. Total ripoff compared to what I got years ago.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 19, 2015)

NC37 said:


> I had a tube from Arctic's competitor years ago. Good size, lasted me a long time. Worked good too. Trouble was, it finally ran out and I had to buy new but the company went out of business or something. So I bought a tube of AS5. Expensive and even more to ship it but it's good right? Ehhhh...what I got was a little dinky tube. Same size CM ships with their coolers. Barely lasted long at all.
> 
> So...last time buying AS5 for me. Just using the stock stuff CM gave me which I have a bunch of. Not paying a lot of money for barely anything. Total ripoff compared to what I got years ago.



I take it you had a tube of something like this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186040

Decent paste, and a great size for the money.  Not sure where you are located though.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 19, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Is diamond-matter even a good conductor or is that a ball of fabricated shit as well?  I think I remember reading somewhere in chemistry that carbon (what diamonds are made of) is more of an insulator...


*Thermal Conductivity*
Diamond = ~2300  W/m*K
Carbon(graphite) = ~170  W/m*K
Copper = ~400 W/m*K


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 19, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> I don't change the TIM on my GPU, but my CPU will always have either MX-4 or the stock NZXT stuff on it. I apply with the rice method but a smaller dot. I keep it applied until I remove the HSF or temps go up.



i replace stock paste, from processor, the chipset, the vga card
stock paste sometimes poorly applied like too thick, too much, dry so i better repaste it to get better temp


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 19, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> *Thermal Conductivity*
> Diamond = ~2300  W/m*K
> Carbon(graphite) = ~170  W/m*K
> Copper = ~400 W/m*K


Yeah but that's solid diamond not a paste. Say a water block made of solid diamond would work great but a paste is iffy at best because you'd need to make a really fine powder out of the diamond and theirs the bonding material that actually makes it a paste.

I use MX-2 I also have some CLU but I think the heat pipes in the cooler on my R9 290X are not able to keep up with the heat output because I didn't see a difference between the CLU and MX2. I plan to test the CLU properly later but for now I stick to MX-2.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm with the MX-2 crowd...I've been using it for so long I have lots of it lying around.  Although...I did get a free tube of the IC diamond paste and used it a few times, but only on cpu's(grain of rice approach).

Best,

LC


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 19, 2015)

Remember that I said someone gave it to me? LOL!  He sent me six large tubes of it. I still have a bunch of it in a box.

The fact remains that I got really good thermal results with the IC Diamond, but I quit using it when people started to complain about it wearing the factory markings off of their CPUs.
I usually sell my older CPUs and I didn't want to have problems with people not believing me about what my CPU really is if it was bare.

IC Diamond supposedly has over 90% micro diamond dust in it for good conductivity, and Diamond is very conductive. I remember that they were giving it away on another site I go to and asking for test results from people.
The abrasive properties it has really shot it down.

IC Diamond is not the only paste using Diamonds in it either.

SEE HERE


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 20, 2015)

Antec 7 is also a popular nano diamond thermal compound. Which will also act as a slight abrasive. Not so much as to actually affect performance substantially(or at all). I used it on everything for many many years before switching to CSG4. I'll still use it, if it's all I've got. Great stuff.


----------



## peche (Apr 20, 2015)

I really apreaciate al discussion and colaboration on my survey,

im helping out a good friend, he is opening a PC parts store, looking for several facts about some products,  so i  helping out to create some lists about preferences, results and many more, so i will apreaciate more all the coments and info about the topic,

thanks all for help!!





peche said:


> *Peche:*
> 
> _TIM: Arctic Silver 5 @GigaByte GTX 760 OC 2GB Windorforce 3X Rev 2.0, application method: rice grain on center, I used this paste because this was the unique paste I had that moment, no option at all, _




Edit: peche resutls, 

_TIM: *Arctic Cooling MX4* _@ my Gigabyte_ GTX 760 OC 2GB Windorforce 3X Rev 2.0, application method: rice grain on center, thin layer on cooler,  repasted from my older Arctic silver 5 TIM, Trusted compund, no curing time, easy to spread and get a better application, _


_Regards, _


----------



## shoti02 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi guys...in the next few month ( the gigant 3360 will be arriving in about 3 month ) i go underwater. i have 2 R9 290x Vapor-x 8 GB and will use the EKWB watercooler....they delivered the cooler with thermal pads for the ram and so on. they have different thickness, because the space between cooler and ram and so on is different. should i use them or should i try to use thermal paste....


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 5, 2015)

shoti02 said:


> Hi guys...in the next few month ( the gigant 3360 will be arriving in about 3 month ) i go underwater. i have 2 R9 290x Vapor-x 8 GB and will use the EKWB watercooler....they delivered the cooler with thermal pads for the ram and so on. they have different thickness, because the space between cooler and ram and so on is different. should i use them or should i try to use thermal paste....



for memory its better thermal pads since it has better contact area withe the cooler, thermal paste is better for flat surface like processor or chipset, you better use thermal pads for memory


----------



## shoti02 (Jun 5, 2015)

ok, i´ll try it....but at least i have to wait 3 month  ...... hope my 2 290x are in good shape against the new 300 series.... but i didn´t know that i have to wait the 3 month till the radiator is manufactured...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 5, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> for memory its better thermal pads since it has better contact area withe the cooler, thermal paste is better for flat surface like processor or chipset, you better use thermal pads for memory


unless you have a Aquacomputer Kryografics like mine ... they use thermal pads only for the backside plate ... the block use thermal paste on RAM+GPU (also recommended by Aquacomputer for efficiency  )



shoti02 said:


> ok, i´ll try it....but at least i have to wait 3 month  ...... hope my 2 290x are in good shape against the new 300 series.... but i didn´t know that i have to wait the 3 month till the radiator is manufactured...



tha hell ... 3month? at last the Aquacomputer i ordered on Aquatuning are directly available and do not need to be manufactured ... EKWB? well i know a brand i will never get (except for the Vardar fans ...) i have a 290 and i know i will not upgrade before the next next gen (aka: the one after that one  ) since the 390/390X is Grenada which is Hawaii with improvement (GCN1.2 iirc) and the only worth of notice is the Fury, but will be too expensive soooo just like the 980Ti the 2 card who are the only worthy upgrades (nope a 970 is not a upgrade over a 290 nor is a 980.)

tho i am eager to see the 3XX line maybe a 380X will be cheap enough and bring more than 25% perf over my current 290... who knows ...

edit: noticed you have a CFX and 8gb version... well you will be fine, no doubt... after all a 2013 card still hold against 2015 card (except the top dog of the other brand but that's another story) 

on a sidenote what amaze me: they refine and rebrand the 290 into 390, some may call it scandalous but me, it amaze me, that mean that 2013 card is still of value in 2015 with some tweaking on the silicon, a yearly upgrade and such is convenient for enthusiast (well i like it too) but sometime it's not so bad to see the card we put under water to be re used and to not have to dismantle the loop sell the card with the block and buy a new card and block  

(tho i would rather keep my 290 and block on my shelf as one of the best bang for bucks card i ever had)


----------



## shoti02 (Jun 5, 2015)

EKWB .... follow this link.. i have 2 cooler from them for my 2 R9 290X Vapor-X 8GB..they ar the only who manufacturing a cooler for the vapor-x... ...the gigant 3360 is a special order.. they have no one on stock they are produced individual for everyone ..LINK...

Dimension : 310 x 310 x 960 mm
Weight: 15,6 kg












my cpu cooler:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 5, 2015)

shoti02 said:


> EKWB .... follow this link.. i have 2 cooler from them for my 2 R9 290X Vapor-X 8GB..they ar the only who manufacturing a cooler for the vapor-x... ...the gigant 3360 is a special order.. they have no one on stockj they are produced individual for everyone ..LINK...
> 
> Dimension : 310 x 310 x 960 mm
> Weight: 15,6 kg


ah i see... i have to say ... aherm... wow... 
well my 290 was a ref cooler from ASUS... that explain the no wait time


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jun 5, 2015)

Have been slowly (since 2013) running through a tube of CM Thermalfusion 400, seems like reasonably good paste. I have now transferred (as of buying my new laptop) to AC MX-4, which I have a much larger tube of. I don't really expect any noticeable difference between the two.

I got the Thermalfusion stuff because it was the only one I could find in Chile at the time, the MX-4 was a buy while I was getting supplies on x-mas ~2013 in case I ran out. Seemed like decent paste from the reviews and it was the best volume for money (I recall the 5ml tube was 1GBP less than the 20ml one).

I always use a pea sized dot. The largest dies I have worked with are GK104 and GF104 so that method is perfect. The IVB and Haswell mobile CPUs do need a narrow line, which I use for them. For desktop CPUs I use a slightly larger dot.

From my experience, a decent paste application and a good heatsink mount is enough, I would not go out of my way to get a perfect mount since the temp advantage by doing so is simply too small. I get bigger improvements simply lifting my laptop off the desk. And the same goes for my desktop, I dropped 5c on the CPU just by moving the curtain out of the way so that air could freely move around it. Also, from the perspective of a gamer there is little value in those few extra notches on the multi or that 5c temp drop while running some synth benchmark, in gaming my temps are rarely above 70c on the CPU and 65 on the GPU with a very cramped cooling system. And noise wise it is reasonably quiet anyway.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 6, 2015)

shoti02 said:


> EKWB .... follow this link.. i have 2 cooler from them for my 2 R9 290X Vapor-X 8GB..they ar the only who manufacturing a cooler for the vapor-x... ...the gigant 3360 is a special order.. they have no one on stock they are produced individual for everyone ..LINK...
> 
> Dimension : 310 x 310 x 960 mm
> Weight: 15,6 kg
> ...



@shoti02 
you have that cooler?  please put many pics here
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sexy-hardware-close-up-pic-clubhouse.71955/page-337


----------



## peche (Jun 6, 2015)

well I have used so far a couple of brands,  so far the best one Arctic Cooling Mx4, I a big tube =D Coolermaster icefusion flask still there working like a champ, on this Monday I will repaste my work i7 3770 with this coolermaster for another review, also Work GPU too,  Ati Radeon HD 4800 Series // 4850 we will see another review soon!!



Arctic silver still on tools cage just if a customer asks for it … ! still have like half of the tube…


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 6, 2015)

since longer than i care to mention....when ever I have a "hot" GPU . I apply some good quality Thermal paste, in SOME cases, factory TIM is as effective as dogshit, so ill also make the switch in those cases as well. When the situation DOES call for it, I use Arctic Silver 5 in recent years....it has worked the best for ME, and it is ALWAYS best to apply it evenly, across the whole chip, in a consistant careful application, using a Q-tip with the head cut off, or  whatever suites You best. This is My method, and My choices for Aftermarket thermal paste GPU applications.I dont feel that MY way is the ONLY way, but it is the right way, and it works Perfectly every time for Me.


----------



## shoti02 (Jun 6, 2015)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK...
i ordered that radiator...yes....the two r 290x vapor-x cooler do i have at home, also the heatkiller....now i am  waiting for the gigant. because it is produced individual for every person, the radiator will arrive in about three month...if the water cooling then is ready i will post pics....i can also post pic´s till iám working on the water cooling installation..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 6, 2015)

well when i have a hot GPU and i need a good quality past ... i always use the GC-Extreme or the MX-4 as i previously said  , the AS5 i find funny : each time i google search any of the 3 compound mentioned (since i used all the 3 of them) 

1. for AS5 or any AS paste : i see only question about reliability thermal/electrical capacitance and curing time.
2. for GC-E or MX-4 or any Arctic (cooling) paste: i see only recommendation and thumbs up ... 

and also the line that made me permanently get rid of AS5 came directly from AS website... (look the parenthesis) specially on GPU who have no heatspreader 
"Not Electrically Conductive:
Arctic Silver 5 was formulated to conduct heat, not electricity.
(While much safer than electrically conductive silver and copper greases, Arctic Silver 5 should be kept away from electrical traces, pins, and leads. While it is not electrically conductive, the compound is very slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridges two close-proximity electrical paths.)"



peche said:


> well I have used so far a couple of brands,  so far the best one Arctic Cooling Mx4, I a big tube =D Coolermaster icefusion flask still there working like a champ, on this Monday I will repaste my work i7 3770 with this coolermaster for another review, also Work GPU too,  Ati Radeon HD 4800 Series // 4850 we will see another review soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> Arctic silver still on tools cage just if a customer asks for it … ! still have like half of the tube…


used the IceFusion previously a good one too ... kinda like that one (but less common where i am than GC-E or MX4 unfortunately )


----------



## shoti02 (Jun 6, 2015)

i had seen many review´s and the GC had good ratings....think i will give it a try.. ( if the gigant is here......in 3 month an 2000,- bucks less ......)


----------



## peche (Jun 6, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> used the IceFusion previously a good one too ... kinda like that one (but less common where i am than GC-E or MX4 unfortunately )


the good thing on that flask is price... it may last forever even when you let the flask open, i have like 3 years or more using it on single builds, 

arctic silver craps ... not any more, maybe arctic clean ...maybe


----------



## shoti02 (Jun 21, 2015)

...EKWB waterblocks ...arrived.....the Gigant should be arrive the next two weeks...they asked me what laser logo i wanna have....the production is much quicker then they thought..........


----------



## peche (Jun 22, 2015)

shoti02 said:


> ...EKWB waterblocks ...arrived.....the Gigant should be arrive the next two weeks...they asked me what laser logo i wanna have....the production is much quicker then they thought..........


use arctic mx for the win!


----------



## shoti02 (Jun 23, 2015)

ok....Radiator GIGANT will be ready the next week..they ask me now for the engravement.....what ar ur thoughts ? should i center the aka Don Dee ? or make it in three rows...don´t wonder about the manufacturing date or the 1680 it is an gigant 3360.......it is only a suggestion if the engravement is ok for me.....


----------



## peche (Jun 23, 2015)

that's a big build ....big loop.... but according to the topic, what are you going to use for CPU, TIM?
do you have any trusted brand? do you always use the same TIM on your hardware? any other comment about Application?

Regards,


----------



## shoti02 (Jun 23, 2015)

..i really think i go for gc extreme...EKWB has it´s own thermal paste...but i think i will use the GCE..on all waterblocks and the thermal pads included at the EKWB water blocks for the ram´s and so on

maybe i shoul make a new thread if anybody is interested in the building of my System.....


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 23, 2015)

arctic silver 5
one dot in the middle

I don't like applying thermal paste! (with an exclamation mark). 
Don't have enough experience in this field. There is no full proof method. There so many ways one can apply . 
I last repasted my cpu 2 months ago. Horrible experience. I felt like my temps where a bit to high. 
Cleaned the fan and accidentally removed the heat sync .Noticed there was not much paste on. While gaming in the 60 celsius range, random app's around 32 degrees. 
 After repaste i think i put to less, idle 40 and in game almost 70. Waited for 2 days,same thing. 
So i decided to give it another go with the last of paste left in the syringe. This time around 36 and in game 55 to 60 degrees. 


With me, repasting is always a gamble.


----------



## peche (Jun 23, 2015)

shoti02 said:


> ..i really think i go for gc extreme...EKWB has it´s own thermal paste...but i think i will use the GCE..on all waterblocks and the thermal pads included at the EKWB water blocks for the ram´s and so on


sounds nice, this post is about thermalpaste applied to GPU, CPU is valid too,



shoti02 said:


> maybe i shoul make a new thread if anybody is interested in the building of my System.....


you can always make build logs about everything you made, mostly when it has custom parts on it!
here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/project-logs.18/



Cvrk said:


> arctic silver 5
> one dot in the middle


how about you results?

I have used it for a while, but honestly I hate that f*cking curing time…m temps were weird…


----------



## shoti02 (Jun 23, 2015)

..i mean that i use it for the gpu and the cpu....but the rams on the gpu can only be cooled with pad´s becausae of the different thickness...


----------



## peche (Jun 23, 2015)

shoti02 said:


> ..i mean that i use it for the gpu and the cpu....but the rams on the gpu can only be cooled with pad´s becausae of the different thickness...


how much have you been using it on your hardware?


----------



## shoti02 (Jun 23, 2015)

still None...on my actual System i used the paste from cryorig for the air cooler..in the past i had many different paste...also the arctic....my gpu´s r still on air...vapor-x 8 GB...


----------



## Vario (Jun 23, 2015)

I've used Arctic Silver 5 on my 7850 and Shin Etsu X23 on my 770 both with good results.  AS5 is pretty ideal but for the conductivity issues if that is a problem for you.

Noctua NTH1 got very thin and runny over time and ended up losing its potency after a few weeks.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 24, 2015)

peche said:


> how about you results?
> 
> I have used it for a while, but honestly I hate that f*cking curing time…m temps were weird…



More to add whit what i've said above.  i still can't get the temp that i had before repasting. Right now i am looking at 39 degrees. It's bad. 
It took about 2 days for the curing period to end. At first i had even higher temps. As for the dot in the middle applying method,i don't know. Linus always uses it . @LinusTech


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 24, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> More to add whit what i've said above.  i still can't get the temp that i had before repasting. Right now i am looking at 39 degrees. It's bad.
> It took about 2 days for the curing period to end. At first i had even higher temps. As for the dot in the middle applying method,i don't know. Linus always uses it . @LinusTech



have you checked how good your contact? cleaning the chip and heatsink surface, put pea size or whatever method that you like, tight it by X pattern (start from right lower to left upper then right upper then left lower)
running curing period and recheck the result


----------



## kn00tcn (Jun 24, 2015)

i wish i can run out of this almost decade old AS5 so i can try another paste... i also have completely unused vantec+zalman+coolermaster

should i just repaste things from time to time to use it up? should i use it on the ps3? laptop?


----------



## peche (Jun 24, 2015)

kn00tcn said:


> i wish i can run out of this almost decade old AS5 so i can try another paste... i also have completely unused vantec+zalman+coolermaster
> 
> should i just repaste things from time to time to use it up? should i use it on the ps3? laptop?


do you have the big tube?

well, arctic silver stuff aren't that bad, the personal thing here is that I really hate its curing time, I have used it for more than 8 years, because that was the best option here in local stores, now I got a big tube of Arctic Coling MX4, cannot complain about it, is ultra excellent option, no curing time and also is easier to apply compared with AS5 for example, 



micropage7 said:


> have you checked how good your contact? cleaning the chip and heatsink surface, put pea size or whatever method that you like, tight it by X pattern (start from right lower to left upper then right upper then left lower)
> running curing period and recheck the result


seems that cooler is not seated properly...


----------



## kn00tcn (Jun 24, 2015)

peche said:


> do you have the big tube?
> 
> well, arctic silver stuff aren't that bad, the personal thing here is that I really hate its curing time, I have used it for more than 8 years, because that was the best option here in local stores, now I got a big tube of Arctic Coling MX4, cannot complain about it, is ultra excellent option, no curing time and also is easier to apply compared with AS5 for example,.


think it's the regular tube, maybe used ~10 times

i've read about the curing time but i never really saw much difference if at all


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 24, 2015)

kn00tcn said:


> i wish i can run out of this almost decade old AS5 so i can try another paste... i also have completely unused vantec+zalman+coolermaster
> 
> should i just repaste things from time to time to use it up? should i use it on the ps3? laptop?



Just Damm the expense if you feel the need to buy another paste do so dont whinge about it
Bin the old tube if you want to


----------



## peche (Jun 24, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Bin the old tube if you want to


or keep it for another unknown future use, 



kn00tcn said:


> i've read about the curing time but i never really saw much difference if at all


there is a noticieable temp reading always, what do you use for temp monitoring?

Regards,


----------



## kn00tcn (Jun 25, 2015)

peche said:


> there is a noticieable temp reading always, what do you use for temp monitoring?


is it possible i put too much paste? does it drop by a lot like 5-10 degrees after curing? should i purposely alternate min/max burnin load for hours?

everything is being used for readings, back in the day it was MBM (or atitraytools), now it's hwmonitor etc

btw on my q9550... the recommended tjmax value doesnt seem right, people were confused in 2008 & i still am in 2015, it SEEMS 5 degrees too high, but i guess the important thing is the delta during load & how fast it drops when idle


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 25, 2015)

Only ever used AS5 and some Coolermaster stuff which I put on the CPU about 2 years ago...

Haven't touched the GPU, VaporX cooler is good enough, tho I did put some tape on the VRM's after they starting cooking in FarCry 3/4. Made no difference.



Hi Knootcn.


----------



## peche (Jun 25, 2015)

kn00tcn said:


> is it possible i put too much paste? does it drop by a lot like 5-10 degrees after curing? should i purposely alternate min/max burnin load for hours?
> 
> everything is being used for readings, back in the day it was MBM (or atitraytools), now it's hwmonitor etc
> 
> btw on my q9550... the recommended tjmax value doesnt seem right, people were confused in 2008 & i still am in 2015, it SEEMS 5 degrees too high, but i guess the important thing is the delta during load & how fast it drops when idle


applying so much TI is not good, better heat transfer is on metal to metal surfaces, tim is used to fill microscopic pits and holes on metal surfaces, 



Pill Monster said:


> Only ever used AS5 and some Coolermaster stuff which I put on the CPU about 2 years ago...


wich coolermaster?
i really love and trust icefusion, for cheap works !


----------



## johnspack (Jun 25, 2015)

At this point,  yes.  MX-4.  Use it for both cpus and gpus.  Usually use the rice grain method,  but with gpus I first apply a small amount,  and work it in vigorously over the entire surface with a credit card.
Then I wipe off with rough paper towel.  Then apply a grain.  Seems to work for higher heat producing chips like gpus....


----------



## peche (Jun 25, 2015)

johnspack said:


> At this point,  yes.  MX-4.  Use it for both cpus and gpus.  Usually use the rice grain method,  but with gpus I first apply a small amount,  and work it in vigorously over the entire surface with a credit card.
> Then I wipe off with rough paper towel.  Then apply a grain.  Seems to work for higher heat producing chips like gpus....


I have used Arctic MX4 on my CPU after delid like 65days ago, pretty decent, excellent cooling, no problems so far, also did the same for my GTX 760 OC, card never goes up 69C even on hot days, fan curve sat, also sometimes a decent overclock, I wish I could move on to another case soon, for setting a better airflow, mostly for video card heath out the case, that’s my main problem,

I will move to a chaser a31 in a couple of months, for a better airflow and also trying out other fans!

maybe I will repaste the video card for a test on the new setup!


----------



## kn00tcn (Jun 25, 2015)

peche said:


> applying so much TI is not good, better heat transfer is on metal to metal surfaces, tim is used to fill microscopic pits and holes on metal surfaces,


i mean, would too much as5 result in not seeing much effect from the curing time, but the temps are quite fine in the first place


----------



## Vario (Jun 25, 2015)

kn00tcn said:


> i mean, would too much as5 result in not seeing much effect from the curing time, but the temps are quite fine in the first place



I recommend using more thermal paste when you do GPU than you would when you do the CPU.  It is not like the CPU because there is no lid.

You want to make sure the entire die is radiating heat to the heatsink.

Try putting a small blob (pea sized) on the center of the die, putting your finger in a plastic sandwich bag and spreading the paste into a smooth, uniform, and thin layer.

Any excess paste will squeeze out the sides just like it does in the factory.  If you use non conductive paste its extremely easy because you don't need to worry about the extra paste shorting out any circuits on the sides.

AS5 worked really well for me but you need to be slightly more careful about excess due to the conductivity.  My 7850 has been running cool for 2.5 years now with AS5.

Once you get the machine booted up check the idle temperature. If its nice and low, run 3DMark or Unigen Valley/Heaven and make sure it stays within the recommended temperatures (usually well under 85*C) and doesn't artifact.  If this all works out then play some games and if its still stable and running well you probably installed the thermal paste correctly.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 26, 2015)

Vario said:


> I recommend using more thermal paste when you do GPU than you would when you do the CPU. It is not like the CPU because there is no lid.



i prefer the thinner is better, no matter its cpu or gpu so it will be more direct transferring the heat from the chip to the heatsink


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 26, 2015)

Vario said:


> I recommend using more thermal paste when you do GPU than you would when you do the CPU.  It is not like the CPU because there is no lid.
> 
> You want to make sure the entire die is radiating heat to the heatsink.
> 
> ...


that's actually the least preffered method of applying paste. The recommended way is a bb spot in the centre. Reason because heatsink base and cpu fit together better and iron out the bubbles and bumps and spreading traps air.. Tp is not there  to transfer heat it's there to make a good seal and smooth out imperfections in the metal so a tight bond can occur. Less is def more


----------



## Jetster (Jun 26, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> that's actually the least preffered method of applying paste. The recommended way is a bb spot in the centre. Reason because heatsink base and cpu fit together better and iron out the bubbles and bumps. Tp is not there to  transfer heat it's there to make a good seal and smooth out imperfections in the metal so a tight bond can occur. Less is def more



That's for a heat spreader. With direct contact on a chip you want to spread it otherwise it will get all over the place. But correct that you use less not more


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 26, 2015)

Jetster said:


> That's for a heat spreader. With direct contact on a chip you want to spread it otherwise it will get all over the place. But correct that you use less not more


That's  for GPU's and CPU's with heatsinks attached. And u lost me on Heatspreaders...?.when did people start putting thermal paste on RAM?

If it spreads everywhere you're putting too much on...just a bb dot in the middle is enough.  Thermal isn't meant to cover the whole thing, only where the metal presses together. 
There are microscopic flaws in the CPU/Fan sinks, thermal paste is there to make a seamless straight edge join between them so heat can conduct efficiently between the two.    
I can show you test results if you like


----------



## peche (Jun 26, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> i prefer the thinner is better, no matter its cpu or gpu so it will be more direct transferring the heat from the chip to the heatsink


correct a thin layer of TIM will present on better results, also tinting heatsink, cooler or waterblock can result in better temps, but it should be a little tint layer... and bean size dot on CPU IHS, for the win...and seat the cooler with uniform pressure on center, for the best TIM distribution because of pressure applied on your cooler,  



Pill Monster said:


> that's actually the least preffered method of applying paste. The recommended way is a bb spot in the centre. Reason because heatsink base and cpu fit together better and iron out the bubbles and bumps and spreading traps air.. Tp is not there  to transfer heat it's there to make a good seal and smooth out imperfections in the metal so a tight bond can occur. Less is def more


what do you suggest as a good method?



Pill Monster said:


> That's  for GPU's and CPU's with heatsinks attached. And u lost me on Heatspreaders...?.when did people start putting thermal paste on RAM?
> 
> If it spreads everywhere you're putting too much on...just a bb dot in the middle is enough.  Thermal isn't meant to cover the whole thing, only where the metal presses together.
> There are microscopic flaws in the CPU/Fan sinks, thermal paste is there to make a seamless straight edge join between them so heat can conduct efficiently between the two.
> I can show you test results if you like


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 26, 2015)

peche said:


> correct a thin layer of TIM will present on better results, also tinting heatsink, cooler or waterblock can result in better temps, but it should be a little tint layer... and bean size dot on CPU IHS, for the win...and seat the cooler with uniform pressure on center, for the best TIM distribution because of pressure applied on your cooler,
> 
> 
> what do you suggest as a good method?



Bb sized dot in the middle, then if you're really pedantic screw the heatsink down diagonally left and right so it sits flatter.
Think it was Hardware Secrets or someone looked at it about 3-4yrs ago. Did a quite in depth  experiment. That's how we were doing it anyway for the most part.



peche said:


>



Yeah that would be a good example of flaws...lol


----------



## Jetster (Jun 26, 2015)

Heatspreader = https://www.google.com/search?q=CPU...McLfoAS7y4f4BQ&ved=0CDIQ7Ak&biw=2560&bih=1303


And yes a chip should be completely covered by spread where a heatspreader only requires a dab in the middle











Spreader







Chip


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 26, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Heatspreader = https://www.google.com/search?q=CPU...McLfoAS7y4f4BQ&ved=0CDIQ7Ak&biw=2560&bih=1303
> 
> 
> And yes a chip should be completely covered by spread where a heatspreader only requires a dab in the middle
> ...





Man did you lay it on with a trowel or shovel?   That is way way too much paste.  

Regarding Heatspreaders come back and see me when u can find someone who puts thermal paste on a heatspreader.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 26, 2015)

Then call it a metal cap if you want. Still when it doesn't have one you need to spread it. This is according to AS instructions


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 26, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Man did you lay it on with a trowel or shovel? That is way way too much paste.



Pc built by Bob the Builder


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 26, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Then call it a metal cap if you want. Still when it doesn't have one you need to spread it. This is according to AS instructions


It's your CPU mate, you can do whatever you like.   


OK I see you don't mean RAM heatspreaders..  Yeah it's a spreader but we don't call them that here. 
However it might pay to look a bit further than the back of an AS5 tube when forming an opinion. Like maybe some testing results?.........up to you but it's in your interests.



Tbh I don't give paste much thought these days.. Whatever the store has is what I buy..

Used to be quite OCD but now I'm old. . So now...4 or 5c who really cares..?  lol  That's my own thoughts.


----------



## peche (Jun 26, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Bb sized dot in the middle, then if you're really pedantic screw the heatsink down diagonally left and right so it sits flatter.
> Think it was Hardware Secrets or someone looked at it about 3-4yrs ago. Did a quite in depth  experiment. That's how we were doing it anyway for the most part.



For the bean sized dot in the middle and tinted cooler I used to seat the cooler, then try to twist it twice for erasing all the air gaps or bubbles that could left there… this method always brought excellent temps, also for hubby pastes as Arctic Silver 5 this method bring like the half of time for the curing time, also tinting the cooler is another way to get less curing time,


Also cooler cannot be tighten immediately, you must seat the cooler and start tighten screw by screw at the time, a couple of twists on each screw at the time, not fully tighten, also is recommended to tight opposite screws,  like doing a cross, 




Pill Monster said:


> Yeah that would be a good example of flaws...lol


a better example?
what about this one?





or ...






if not bring a better one for us lad!


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 26, 2015)

^Much as I don't like Tom's that's a pretty good article.




@JESTER....you should have a read of this...might illuminate things.. 

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-heat-sink-heat-spreader,3600-3.html


----------



## Jetster (Jun 26, 2015)

What that there actually called heat spreaders?  I think you got that backwards


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 26, 2015)

Jetster said:


> What that there actually called heat spreaders?  I think you got that backwards


 You really think I'm that pedantic?  Call it a marmite sandwich if you like.

Read the article...

The Hardware Secrets test is better...or whoever did the one I'm thinking of...if I fid it I'll post it.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 26, 2015)

Lol these threads....

For my 24/7 GPUs, I just use MX-4. Like my CPUs, I use the small ball in the middle and let the pressure of the heatsink spread it.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 26, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> *Lol these threads*....
> 
> For my 24/7 GPUs, I just use MX-4. Like my CPUs, I use the small ball in the middle and let the pressure of the heatsink spread it.


Yeah I  know what u mean  

I used to be like that  too, then I got an arrow in the knee.   Or maybe it was the grey hairs appearing......


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 26, 2015)

This was not in reference to you, but the overall premise of the thread and the logistics of it all.


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 26, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> This was not in reference to you, but the overall premise of the thread and the logistics of it all.


 Lol, I know, I'm agreeing with you.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 26, 2015)

Here is a pic of  the Xignatek HSF i just took off my recently sold Athlon ii x 4 640.

the TIM fills the gaps and not much else, i think i got it perfect, i didnt take a pic of the cpu but you can see how the 2 had seperated.





this paste, which was cheap (as i am a tight Welshman) has been on for about 3 years, never replaced, never caused me any concern.

A good HSF but poorly finished in my opinion, look at the obvious gaps between the channels.......exactly the sort of gaps that TIM is designed to fill.

As many keep saying, metal to metal contact works best, and in this situation less is best, it isnt hard to mount it and then take it apart to check or to clean up any excess.

Whoops this is the GPU pasting thread...there is a cpu one as well i think, though what difference there is is anyones guess.


----------



## peche (Jun 26, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Whoops this is the GPU pasting thread...there is a cpu one as well i think, though what difference there is is anyones guess.


don't worry still valid, also topic changed!!

Regards,


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 26, 2015)

Why doesnt someone try with or without TIM, it would probably be _even more_ interesting.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 26, 2015)

Been done   its called polishing your heatsink/Cpu  to a mirror finish
most find the effort too much and as @peche says Slap on the Tim like a cheap Hooker with Make up


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 26, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Why doesnt someone try with or without TIM, it would probably be _even more_ interesting.


Xbit labs tried chocolate sauce and peanut butter.  That was pretty interesting.....


----------



## peche (Jun 26, 2015)

with free hardware i will try even dirt and soil ....


----------



## kn00tcn (Jun 26, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Xbit labs tried chocolate sauce and peanut butter.  That was pretty interesting.....





Pill Monster said:


> The Hardware Secrets test is better...or whoever did the one I'm thinking of...if I fid it I'll post it.


http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/thermal-compound-roundup-october-2011/5/ mayo, chocolate, toothpaste, lipstick

i still dont understand how having all that goop between the heatpipes in capslock's photo is good, if too much paste is bad, wouldnt all that on the left side be worse? would those spots be hotter than they should?

EDIT: right right, the hottest part is in the middle, would be cool if there's a test somewhere that shows how hot different parts of the heatspreader are

how did CM manage to flatten & connect their heatpipes? http://legitreviews.com/images/news/2011/Hyper-212-EVO-CPU-Cooler.jpg

EDIT: holy crap gelid gc extreme seems to have great performance, maybe i'll get that instead of mx4 at some point... but are there sites testing lifespan before needing to reapply?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 28, 2015)

This Athlon 64 x2 was "pasted" approximately 8 years ago, the paste slid off under my finger.

Does this make it indicative of 
1. Good paste
2. Good temps
3. Bad paste.
4. A nice tight seal which has prevented "drying"
5. A poor seal which allowed moisture ingress
5. Moisture ingress caused by low temps.

I am at a loss to work it out, btw i had to prise it apart with a screwdriver


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 28, 2015)

MX-4, PK3, H1, Whatever high end paste I can find at a good price. I stay away from the liquids and diamond stuff. To directly answer the question currently.

MX-4 CPU and GPU pea size method dead center of die.

nice and simple just like 2004 intended.


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't use the same paste every time. In my opinion best price/perf is the MX-2 - at least where I live. Other than that, sometimes I go with what the manifacturer provdied. If I got a cooler from Zalman, they have a decent paste. If it is from Thermaltake as well. I discard the low-end pastes usually. But I have tried. Only brand I can discard straight away is Evercool (for thermal paste).

Concidering spreading techique I usually wear unsterilized medical gloves when I work on my PC, so I just use my pinky finger to spread it evenly. The credit card method, never worked for me. I don't get why people recommend it so much. Manual spreading gives second best results to "X" spread: https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/


----------



## a111087 (Jun 28, 2015)

4th option - "don't give a fuck"


----------



## Pill Monster (Jun 29, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> This Athlon 64 x2 was "pasted" approximately 8 years ago, the paste slid off under my finger.
> 
> Does this make it indicative of
> 1. Good paste
> ...


If u get some tacky paste like that again, try and gently twist left and right to loosen  If you pull it you're liable to rip the socket right off the board. I've seen it done.....well, the results at least.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 29, 2015)

another Old Trick with stubborn cpu's is to gently heat the area with your girly hair dryer before gently twisitng left and right
warm Cpu's seem to part from cooler/heatsinks easier


----------



## kn00tcn (Jun 29, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> another Old Trick with stubborn cpu's is to gently heat the area with your girly hair dryer before gently twisitng left and right
> warm Cpu's seem to part from cooler/heatsinks easier


just do it while it's running OCCT


----------



## AsRock (Jun 29, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Lol these threads....
> 
> For my 24/7 GPUs, I just use MX-4. Like my CPUs, I use the small ball in the middle and let the pressure of the heatsink spread it.



I been having problems with MX-4 lately having to change it every 3-4 months, been finding it drying up in to pretty much nothing. Been happier with TG3,

Seems like MX-4 separates really fast.


----------



## peche (Jun 29, 2015)

lZKoce said:


> I don't use the same paste every time. In my opinion best price/perf is the MX-2 - at least where I live. Other than that, sometimes I go with what the manifacturer provdied. If I got a cooler from Zalman, they have a decent paste. If it is from Thermaltake as well. I discard the low-end pastes usually. But I have tried. Only brand I can discard straight away is Evercool (for thermal paste).
> 
> Concidering spreading techique I usually wear unsterilized medical gloves when I work on my PC, so I just use my pinky finger to spread it evenly. The credit card method, never worked for me. I don't get why people recommend it so much. Manual spreading gives second best results to "X" spread: https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/


well, my preferreerd and always used method:

Cooler / Waterblock: tint a ultra thin layer, using cards or spreader,

CPU:  application method my vary from processor model and brand:
intel core seires [ivy bridge, sandy bridge, haswell and broadwell]: a thin line in I.H.S. center,
pemtium & Celerom processors  [old ones, before 2009 series ]: small bean size on center,
AMD processors: "X" on center, thin layer of paste!


Sometimes, I look for the specific processor model, for being sure where is the processor Die located, for an exact application of TIM,


Regards,


----------



## shoti02 (Jul 5, 2015)

...Gigant is now in deliver......


----------



## peche (Jul 6, 2015)

Well here are some facts in about the post,
Some information filled out by all the people that shared some info with us!

Official data:

the question!?:

*Did you always use the same TIM on your hardware? *

1.  .*Yes I do use the same one…Always!
 46 votes → 50.5%*

2.  *.No I don’t have any preferred or "trusted brand"*
35 votes→  38.5%

3.  .*If I could I would! not always have stock of the same products! *
10 votes → 11.0%

*Total Votes: 91.*


Thanks for sharing, discussing, and helping me and my friend with such a helpful information,

Is excellent to see that many people have similar methods, trusted brands and also use to be so enthusiast with this little topic!


Thanks, I will leave the topic open for future replies of everyone! you can still having the current discussions,!

As I mentioned before, all information about this can be helpful for my friend and his new store!


Regards,


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 6, 2015)

That what the poll says up top, yep.


----------



## peche (Jul 6, 2015)

a


EarthDog said:


> That what the poll says up top, yep.


aye, information taken at the first post...!
also you can look at the question poll,


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 15, 2015)

Before and after applying MX -4 as opposed to some generic gloop


BEFORE





AFTER


----------



## AxGaming (Jul 15, 2015)

I use thermal grease from Koolance in my xfx HD 5450 and also on my CPU, I gained a friend for over a year I'm satisfied with it, for now I have no interest in buying another infirm.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 15, 2015)

i use MX-2 or MX-4 
usually MX-4 to be honest. i voted that i always use the same one although i have dabbled with  more expensive and cheaper pasters. 
I find that mx-4 is the best paste as an all round level. its not that expensive at all. its non conductive so its usefull in a multitude of situations. and it has great conductive properties. 
it is also a nice consistency so applying it is easy enough (i usually use the make an X method)


----------



## Woomack (Jul 17, 2015)

Depends what is on stock I'm using MX4 or Gelid Supreme ( not Extreme ). Gelid Supreme is as good for my needs as MX4 but cost less ( bigger package in similar price ). However is not always available on stock. I don't like to apply Gelid Extreme and it's too expensive to use more often. I'm mainly testing hardware so I'm swiching cooling more often.
I was trying some other new TIMs but all were too expensive for what they offer or I didn't like to apply them. There were also TIMs like BeQuiet which was worse than MX2/4/Gelid Supreme and was also terrible to apply.


----------



## peche (Jul 20, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Before and after applying MX -4 as opposed to some generic gloop
> 
> 
> BEFORE
> ...


thanks for the update with your TIM!
application method caps?



Shambles1980 said:


> i use MX-2 or MX-4
> usually MX-4 to be honest. i voted that i always use the same one although i have dabbled with more expensive and cheaper pasters.
> I find that mx-4 is the best paste as an all round level. its not that expensive at all. its non conductive so its usefull in a multitude of situations. and it has great conductive properties.



well I found that arctic cooling mx series the most famous and also the most important fact, well priced, good product and also easy to apply / spread, also another star for the product, is always available mostly on internet! great stock !



Woomack said:


> Depends what is on stock I'm using MX4 or Gelid Supreme ( not Extreme ). Gelid Supreme is as good for my needs as MX4 but cost less ( bigger package in similar price ). However is not always available on stock. I don't like to apply Gelid Extreme and it's too expensive to use more often. I'm mainly testing hardware so I'm swiching cooling more often.
> I was trying some other new TIMs but all were too expensive for what they offer or I didn't like to apply them. There were also TIMs like BeQuiet which was worse than MX2/4/Gelid Supreme and was also terrible to apply.


well testing hardware is always a interesting thing, may I ask about your application methods?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 20, 2015)

peche said:


> thanks for the update with your TIM!
> application method caps?



A kind of shaky    X  i didnt spread it at all.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 20, 2015)

A little information to those who may be faithful AS5 user such as Myself......I keep a stock of 1 3.5G tube onhand for emergencies, because You NEVER know when You'll need it....this year I bought My annual tube from Newegg, and as normal I store it in a Air tight container. Well to MY surprise, when I went to use the New tube, it was dried out, and useless, So i contacted Arctic Silver, and have been ignored.

I provided My invoice from Newegg, Pic's of My container, and pics of the tube in question (so they would see there was no damage) but they still have ignored me. The tube in question is only 4-5 months old, and being that it was stored airtight, it should be PERFECTLY fine, and frankly I've had tubes MUCH older than that, which were Perfectly fine.

My point is NOT to hijack a thread, but instead to Warn any of You who may, like Me stock AS5 ahead of time, Arctic Silver has treated Me like crap(actually crap would've been better than being ignored). I still love the Product, just NOT the support(even if its something You RARELY need support  for).

My apologies for anyone who feels I placed this comment inapproriately.

Regard's


----------



## peche (Jul 20, 2015)

is not the better post for it, but is welcome here….

sometimes a customer support is who really sells a brand, I hate asus mostly for its customer service and RMA, despite their products haven't fill my speciation's as gigabyte does,

actually I have sent an email to arctic silver like 28 days ago and I'm here waiting the reply …. well, not always all brands are like we want or wish they were....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 20, 2015)

peche said:


> is not the better post for it, but is welcome here….
> 
> sometimes a customer support is who really sells a brand, I hate asus mostly for its customer service and RMA, despite their products haven't fill my speciation's as gigabyte does,
> 
> actually I have sent an email to arctic silver like 28 days ago and I'm here waiting the reply …. well, not always all brands are like we want or wish they were....



IKR?  Asrock, and Powercolor are the Two #1 IME.  They have ALWAYS taken Good care of ME, and Fast too... I remember when the Fan on My 6950 started to go, The REP from Powercolor ,just sent me a Brand new Shroud.I had proof of purchase of course, but C'mon does it get better than that?

Arctic Silver 5 Support...SHAME!!!


----------



## peche (Jul 20, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> IKR?  Asrock, and Powercolor are the Two #1 IME.  They have ALWAYS taken Good care of ME, and Fast too... I remember when the Fan on My 6950 started to go, The REP from Powercolor ,just sent me a Brand new Shroud.I had proof of purchase of course, but C'mon does it get better than that?
> 
> Arctic Silver 5 Support...SHAME!!!


gigabyte… #1 for sure..

like 5 years ago, I sent a vide card for RMA service from costa rica with the national postal service from CR [Costa rica] and they send it back in the same way, directly to my home,  arctic cooling reply pretty fast to my email, ando so thermlatake distributor here in costa rica, also for several doubts I have written them and they reply pretty fast,


----------



## mcraygsx (Jul 20, 2015)

Tuniq TX-4 Extreme works like dream.


----------



## peche (Jul 20, 2015)

mcraygsx said:


> Tuniq TX-4 Extreme works like dream.


tell us more about your experience!

application methods used,  how much have you been using it?


----------



## kn00tcn (Jul 26, 2015)

i'm staring at these charts...

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-18.html (high pressure air)
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-19.html (low pressure air)
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-20.html (gpu)

they are noting that certain pastes that were 'ok' on cpu end up performing relatively much worse on higher temp gpu

i am really debating between gelid extreme, prolimatech pk3, arctic mx4... i want to redo my laptop paste these days without using my conductive as5 (or my likely useless vantec/zalman/coolermaster, forgot if i mentioned earlier in thread)

gelid & prolim look pretty tied, arctic isnt as good with high pressure or high temps

EDIT: my 2670qm can reach 95 degrees during encoding on a hot day, it's exactly as hot & sometimes slightly hotter than a gpu

as5 forget about it, so obsolete, pointlessly conductive, pointless curing time, i could never make a dot with it in the last decade as there is always a dripped string when i lift away, @jboydgolfer i dont understand why you would STOCK UP by schedule, just buy a new tube when the current one is nearing the end unless you're seriously trying to tell us you're using that much paste every single year... i have the same as5 tube for 10 years & i dont think it dried up (why be faithful to it, it's not close to the best at all anymore)

related question, do i need to buy/replace the thermal pads of the vram if i'm remounting the cooler? (570m, laptop heatsink... or any modern gfx card i guess)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 26, 2015)

kn00tcn said:


> @jboydgolfer i dont understand why you would STOCK UP by schedule, just buy a new tube when the current one is nearing the end unless you're seriously trying to tell us you're using that much paste every single year... i have the same as5 tube for 10 years & i dont think it dried up (why be faithful to it, it's not close to the best at all anymore)



I buy it when i need it ... I keep a tube on hand for repairs etc...which i do for a part time living. I dont buy it on a schedule( i dunno why i said "annual" probably tired or something, I THINK I meant Semi Annual), i buy it when im nearing the end of my remaining tube...or in this case, i ordered Several components from newegg, and decided to add AS5 to the list since my remaining tube was close to 5 Y/o.

The dried out one occurred because the Head of the syringe was broken, causing the Thermal paste to be exposed to air.

IME , AS5 works great. It has NEVER caused ME a problem, or failed ME..thats Why I am faithful to the brand. I personally haven't gone through all of the brands to find the Newest, best type, and frankly i dont care to. I am FAR too busy to do that, but @ the same time, I am ALSO far too busy to take a chance on something that might not work. Also, AS5 IS NOT Conductive... it is a slight bit capacitive, but NOT conductive, either way, I have NEVER had a n issue with it, so im not concerned.From What ive PERSONALLY noticed, MANY of the claims like You posted above, are gathered from different sources online, seen in passing, and frankly I dont put stock in what I see others Post...Certainly You would agree that NOT Everything You read /Hear online is trustworthy..Im not personally saying I DONT beleive You...but I simply beleive MYSELF more than people online..I KNOW what works...I KNOW its not conductive...I KNOW it works well @ high temps..Ive never really noticed a "Curing Time" although I read about it MANY times Ive never noticed it efficiency increase a week later..as far as High pressure, I dont know  how to test that, The term "High Temps" is relative...for My High temps it is VERY effective..Conductive..it just isn't...high pressure You may be right. but Im sure You can understand that It works for Me, and Im comfortable with it..So I buy it.( please dont take my reply personal..its not intended as an insult etc..Its just my experience VS Others word...and im sure you can guess which will win. 

IMO it is better to KNOW something is viable, rather than to rely on reviews etc.. While Im certain ALL work well, AS5 Works best for ME, SO I use it, and intend to continue to do so.personally, and for customers.Or maybe it is better to Say I TRUST it? either way,

As for thermal Pads...NO JUST removing the Shroud doesn't require thermal pads to be replaced...unless they are desintegrated, or something, normally You can just stick them in place (if they Even came out of place because they usually wont) and replace the shroud.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 26, 2015)

I personally have never had an issue with AS5. In fact my CPU still runs plenty cool and the TIM application is over 3 years old. I have a little bit of reluctance with trusting TIM reviews because the process of prepping it seems to be ignored in a lot of reviews. AS5 is one of those pastes, as others have said, doesn't dry out very quickly. Unfortunately it is also the reason why AS5 takes a good amount of time (or in reality, heating/cooling cycles,) to spread out and harden. As a result, I think that a lot of reviews are slapping AS5 on, run a stress test for 5-10 minutes and see where the temperature is at. In all candor, that's a really bad thing to do. The thing is with AS5, after each heating/cooling cycle for 5 cycles showed improvement in heat transfer (gradually becoming less and less,) but the first attempts always had very high temperatures in comparison to all of the prior tests. At least that was my experience after applying it to one of my 6870s in the past.

So I want to just put out there that people rail on AS5 but, it's a proven TIM that does work *if you know how to use it*. In all seriousness, 2-3 degrees could easily be variation in room temperature over the course of the day and in all seriousness, won't notice much of a difference with the exception of that conductive coolabratory pro stuff. All in all, I think how you apply the TIM (in many cases,) impacts numbers more than the TIM itself (assuming a half-reputable brand.)


----------



## kn00tcn (Jul 26, 2015)

ya the application is definitely important, as for reviews, i'm pretty sure tomshardware is reputable & can read the instructions regarding the curing time

some other sites show charts over time for multiple pastes, & most of them are also dropping, not just as5

but how did i first come to choose as5? what else did i have other than reviews & a couple friend recommendations.... if i chose then, then i can choose the same way now, right? i'm sure there are people that just dont care & end up with a collection of pastes from the coolers they buy, then proceed to use whatever paste they grab first from the drawer, in a way that's slightly similar to continuing to use as5 (of course, as5 is a good choice in the first place so it's not like it would be a problem)

i guess i will try to find some information on the potential shorting, lifespan, & pads

that's another thing, when you need to give someone something that needs to last years without being taken apart, that's a different need than your own enthusiast parts that you enjoy taking apart & racing for peak performance


----------



## peche (Jul 27, 2015)

kn00tcn said:


> i'm staring at these charts...
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-18.html (high pressure air)
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-19.html (low pressure air)
> ...




Well I do trust tom's hardware, also those reviews that eve include toothpaste are prety iteresting to read, I have seen several of them, nice reference fella! thanks for sharing



kn00tcn said:


> i am really debating between gelid extreme, prolimatech pk3, arctic mx4... i want to redo my laptop paste these days without using my conductive as5 (or my likely useless vantec/zalman/coolermaster, forgot if i mentioned earlier in thread)
> 
> gelid & prolim look pretty tied, arctic isnt as good with high pressure or high temps
> 
> EDIT: my 2670qm can reach 95 degrees during encoding on a hot day, it's exactly as hot & sometimes slightly hotter than a gpu


well I trust coolermaster, arctic cooling and also why not thermaltake TG1… since you mentioned that you don’t want a thermal conductive paste I would not said a thing about coollab!

also for laptops I have used arctic MX4 and temps still as the first day of tim application, coolermaster ice fusion show better results on high temps .. for example o stock coolers or air coolers…pretty helpful for laptos or stock cooled rigs….





kn00tcn said:


> related question, do i need to buy/replace the thermal pads of the vram if i'm remounting the cooler? (570m, laptop heatsink... or any modern gfx card i guess)


if you have the thermalpads...excellent...
also it depends how they are... still i excellent condition... worn out ... so if you have the chance for buying new ones... go ahead...



jboydgolfer said:


> I buy it when i need it ... I keep a tube on hand for repairs etc...which i do for a part time living. I dont buy it on a schedule( i dunno why i said "annual" probably tired or something, I THINK I meant Semi Annual), i buy it when im nearing the end of my remaining tube...or in this case, i ordered Several components from newegg, and decided to add AS5 to the list since my remaining tube was close to 5 Y/o.


well i do the same also i have always like 3 alternatives...



Aquinus said:


> I personally have never had an issue with AS5. In fact my CPU still runs plenty cool and the TIM application is over 3 years old. I have a little bit of reluctance with trusting TIM reviews because the process of prepping it seems to be ignored in a lot of reviews. AS5 is one of those pastes, as others have said, doesn't dry out very quickly. Unfortunately it is also the reason why AS5 takes a good amount of time (or in reality, heating/cooling cycles,) to spread out and harden. As a result, I think that a lot of reviews are slapping AS5 on, run a stress test for 5-10 minutes and see where the temperature is at. In all candor, that's a really bad thing to do. The thing is with AS5, after each heating/cooling cycle for 5 cycles showed improvement in heat transfer (gradually becoming less and less,) but the first attempts always had very high temperatures in comparison to all of the prior tests. At least that was my experience after applying it to one of my 6870s in the past.
> 
> So I want to just put out there that people rail on AS5 but, it's a proven TIM that does work *if you know how to use it*. In all seriousness, 2-3 degrees could easily be variation in room temperature over the course of the day and in all seriousness, won't notice much of a difference with the exception of that conductive coolabratory pro stuff. All in all, I think how you apply the TIM (in many cases,) impacts numbers more than the TIM itself (assuming a half-reputable brand.)


well many others here trust arctic silver 5 so as you said ... " TIM that does work *if you know how to use it*." well said my friend!


----------



## Pill Monster (Jul 27, 2015)

peche said:


> gigabyte… #1 for sure..
> 
> like 5 years ago, I sent a vide card for RMA service from costa rica with the national postal service from CR [Costa rica] and they send it back in the same way, directly to my home,  arctic cooling reply pretty fast to my email, ando so thermlatake distributor here in costa rica, also for several doubts I have written them and they reply pretty fast,



I had a 5 year old BFG 6800GT which died one day.  Since it was BFG I opened a ticket which they not only accepted for RMA but paid to have the GPU shipped back to the States from NZ.

Anyway I sent the dead card off  and figured that was that.  Not 3 weeks later a UPS parcel arrived on my doorstep, and sitting inside was a BRAND NEW 7600GT, and a T-Shirt.  


Really sad to see BFG go under. They were a truly great company.


----------



## kn00tcn (Jul 27, 2015)

i ended up using my old AS5... one of the pads is starting to tear, i dont have new pads, cleaned the dust, etc... one of the VRMs or MOSFETs of the cpu is sticking out, MSI's design doesnt seem to cover it properly either by the pad or by the heatsink

yes i spread it with plastic wrap, the instructions say so for exposed cores, i was debating if i should put some to test multiple methods then lift off the heatsink, but i'm really not sure how little paste i have left

so far, full load temps are promising & i dont think it's due to the dust cleaning as there wasnt much, particularly on the cpu's fins

should i bother to post pics? i was surprised by the stock paste, it looked quite good, grey color, not overflowing everywhere, nothing like this russian video i saw where he takes apart the same series laptop that a mess from the factory

EDIT: one thing lacking around the internet is longevity tests, how do pastes react after 1, 2, 5, or even more years? how do pastes react to 90 degrees rather than 70?

some more interesting reads:
http://skinneelabs.com/2011-thermal-paste-review-comparison/ large amount, different mounting pressures
http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com...k=view&id=150&Itemid=62&limit=1&limitstart=12 a ton of stuff
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2285595 water + bare core
http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=391334 delidding

so annoying, newegg canada has expensive shipping for some syringes, newegg usa has free shipping, i just want to try a tube of gelid extreme & prolimatech pk3, is that so much to ask... i can get mx4 in person without a problem at least (i can get gelid supreme in person but it's worse than extreme, which is out of stock on clearance at canadacomputers for some nonsensical reason... also out of stock at dazmode, which looks like a cool modding+water store)


----------



## peche (Jul 28, 2015)

kn00tcn said:


> i ended up using my old AS5... one of the pads is starting to tear, i dont have new pads, cleaned the dust, etc... one of the VRMs or MOSFETs of the cpu is sticking out, MSI's design doesnt seem to cover it properly either by the pad or by the heatsink


you always can fix it, ew thermal pad or also trying out a new cooler, you ca find several sizes and shapes of several kinds of heatsinks, 





the same for thermal pads... several sizes and shapes...







kn00tcn said:


> yes i spread it with plastic wrap, the instructions say so for exposed cores, i was debating if i should put some to test multiple methods then lift off the heatsink, but i'm really not sure how little paste i have left


that was your application method? you spread a thin layer of TIM over all cores or GPU Die?



kn00tcn said:


> should i bother to post pics? i was surprised by the stock paste, it looked quite good, grey color, not overflowing everywhere, nothing like this russian video i saw where he takes apart the same series laptop that a mess from the factory


if you have the photos why not? if you want to go ahead! all pics are pretty welcome, 

Regards,


----------



## _larry (Aug 4, 2015)

Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 on everything. It's cheap, cools well, and is not electrically conductive.


----------



## shoti02 (Aug 21, 2015)

...Gigant 3360 and all other stuff arrived ....


----------



## peche (Aug 21, 2015)

shoti02 said:


> View attachment 67460 View attachment 67461 ...Gigant 3360 and all other stuff arrived ....


topic is about thermalpaste applied on CPU / GPU...


----------



## HammerON (Aug 21, 2015)

_· Thermal paste used on your current video card,
· how long have you been using it,
· application method!
· Why that Compound?_

On my current video card (EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified), I have not taken it apart to re-paste (as of yet).
However over the last 8 years or so, I have used AS5 on at least 20 GPUs or more.
I also have been using AS5 on all of my CPUs during that time frame - maybe a little bit longer as my first couple GPUs I was too scared to take them apart.
The application I typically use is to spread the TIM thinly over the GPU/CPU core.
I guess the best reason that I have continued using AS5 is because I have not had any issues using it and it has proven to work well for my needs.
I recently cleaned my main PC in my system specs and I was pleased to see that the AS5 I used 2.5 years ago looked great.  This is with the PC crunching 24/7 at 4.4GHz during that time frame.


----------



## peche (Aug 21, 2015)

HammerON said:


> _· Thermal paste used on your current video card,
> · how long have you been using it,
> · application method!
> · Why that Compound?_
> ...


thanks for supporting thread ,
another Question for you...
*how often replace your paste on video cards and processors lad?*


Regards.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 21, 2015)

peche said:


> thanks for supporting thread ,
> another Question for you...
> *how often replace your paste on video cards and processors lad?*
> 
> ...


Up until I bought the GTX 780's (which I had for 2.5 years), I usually upgraded on a yearly basis.  As I would put water blocks on them, I would then put AS5 on and leave it until I sold them (usually within a year).  The 780's went over two years w/out replacing.  I put the original heatshink/shroud back on them before selling them recently and the TIM looked like I had just applied it.
A short answer to your question is not often.


----------



## peche (Aug 21, 2015)

HammerON said:


> Up until I bought the GTX 780's (which I had for 2.5 years), I usually upgraded on a yearly basis.  As I would put water blocks on them, I would then put AS5 on and leave it until I sold them (usually within a year).  The 780's went over two years w/out replacing.  I put the original heatshink/shroud back on them before selling them recently and the TIM looked like I had just applied it.
> A short answer to your question is not often.


thanks lad! 
i ussually do repastes every year!
Regards,


----------



## suraswami (Aug 21, 2015)

Arctic Silver 5 for CPUs and Arctic Ceramique for GPUs.  Have been using it for a decade now, always get good results.  Tried MX2 and other ones but like Arctic the best.  Occasionally for quick testing purposes I use the Antec Formula.


----------



## peche (Aug 21, 2015)

suraswami said:


> Arctic Silver 5 for CPUs and Arctic Ceramique for GPUs.  Have been using it for a decade now, always get good results.  Tried MX2 and other ones but like Arctic the best.  Occasionally for quick testing purposes I use the Antec Formula.


arctic cooling mx4 the best TIM i have tried so far...
i do have coollab but just for delids!


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2015)

peche said:


> *how often replace your paste on video cards and processors lad?*



Usually only when I do a cpu or cooler install.

I do have a couple of coolers that like to pack up with dust so I pull them to wash them out in the sink about once a year.... they get fresh TIM when they get reinstalled.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 22, 2015)

No one seems to have mentioned NT-H1. Maybe it's because I buy Noctua air coolers, but NT-H1 always happens to be my saving grace whenever MX-4 produces mixed results. For example my 280X, under the Vapor-X cooler, started to rise in temperatures to 76 -78 degrees so I went and repasted with MX-4. No change. For the subsequent switch to the NZXT G10, I also used MX-4 and results were not great (57-62, probably due to lack of shim). Put the Vapor-X back on with NT-H1, and temps are now 62-66 and the fan rarely ramps up either. Strange, I used the same application method: dot for CPUs and X for bare GPUs. Repasted with the NT-H1, and the i5-4460 under U9B gets lower temperatures than the i3-4160 under U9B w/ MX-4.

NT-H1 is not always available and is somewhat expensive, while MX-4 is available in a huge 20g syringe, but it's always been good to me. CPUs that aren't important to me still get the MX-4 treatment, and do just fine. NT-H1 is thick though. Very thick.


----------



## JunkBear (Aug 22, 2015)

Cheap generic toothpaste sized tube from ebay 4$ shipping incccluded from china and its good enough


----------



## HWTactics (Aug 22, 2015)

AS5 or Arctic MX-4, whichever I can find cheaper when I run out.  Honestly as long as there's silver in it and the processor stays at a healthy temp I don't care much who makes it.


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> No one seems to have mentioned NT-H1



That's my first choice for TIM, works better than AS5 or MX4 imho but I ran out a little while ago


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> That's my first choice for TIM, works better than AS5 or MX4 imho but I ran out a little while ago


nah ... NT-H1 is subpar ... but you are right about it being better than AS5 not hard ... that "king" is dethroned since almost 6years by the GC-extreme and was also under the MX-2 so no wonder the MX-4 was also better than AS5, tho the MX-4 to NT-H1 difference is minimal.

the current leading 
Liquid metal lead (but are not so practical for a average user, tho the Phobya one is above the favored Coolaboratory, and cost less where i live) followed by TM Kryonaut then GC-Extreme then TM Hydronaut (the GC-Extreme truly is the best one for a 8.5wm/k beating a 11.8wm/k tho i doubt thermal conductivity mean a lot once above 8wm/k ) my choice would be in those leading from TM Kryonaut to Phobya Nanogrease Extreme and maybe the NT-H1 if i have no choice and my e-tailer offer me only a choice between IC diamond 7, NT-H1 and any other past under the NT-H1, tho for the NT-H1 i would have to pay 15.80chf for 1.4ml/2,49gm

 

update for me i used to use GC-Extreme till now, now it's time for a test run of the Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut, unfortunately my E-tailer was out of Kryonaut from the same brand so i took the lesser one (but the Kryonaut is the only one who beat the GC-Extreme in any test i saw about it ) it come in a sealed resealable bag, 2 applicator, and in 2 different size (they mostly use ml as unit which is more accurate than gm) the 3ml (7.8gm) cost 2.6chf more than the GC-Extreme (19.90 vs 17.30) but pack near the double quantity, i think i have found the perfect one (until they restock the Kryonaut) ok ... it's a sidegrade versus the GC-Extreme but 3.8gm more (altho can mean totally nothing, read my "PS" at the end of the post  i need to check the density of both to determine which one has the best price/quantity ratio  )
   


my only grief is: the syringe is black ... and no mean to see the left quantity like in a MX-4 or any transparent syringe  but that's trivial
all brand should switch to ml imo ...example a Kryonaut 3ml is 11.1gm a Hydronaut 3ml is 7.8gm, density difference makes all the difference in term of application


----------



## peche (Sep 1, 2015)

@GreiverBlade ,  well, tell me ignorant but I have never heard about this product / brand, could be excellent to hear more about use, application method, results


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 1, 2015)

peche said:


> @GreiverBlade ,  well, tell me ignorant but I have never heard about this product / brand, could be excellent to hear more about use, application method, results


i wont call you ignorant, since it's a quite new product that best even the best in regular TIM, tho the GC-Extreme is still top class.

but the test conducted on multiple TIM which produced that chart used the same application  (mostly Spread with a spatula, like the one bundled with the GC-Extreme or the bundled applicator in case of the TM Kryo and Hydro), so then : the top 10 are worth it depending the price (excluding ICrap Diamond 7, the nr 10 for me is the Noctua NT-H1 )

also i will test it once i get to refresh my TIM on my CPU (which will happen soon, as i use the bundled TIM that was with the Triton at the time )

http://overclocking.guide/thermal-p...ted-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic...-thermal-paste-you-can-actually-buy-it-now-d/




















price quantity is good if it perform good then i have a pure winner and no need for other TIM (well i will still finish my syringe of GC-Extreme tho ... i have some build for friends that might like it  )


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 1, 2015)

But @GreiverBlade I can't even find 2 of the top 3 at the etailers and retailers where I shop. I can only see Liquid Ultra at Newegg, and that doesn't really count because it costs a hefty $52 + shipping + tax with a bundled cleaning kit. I guess the NT-H1 isn't subpar compared to other "regular" and easily found pastes? I mean, look at MX-2 and MX-4, all the way down on that list.

Still, those top pastes are pretty impressive and I would get them if I could actually find them; not that I have any use for them, my 4790K sits on a H81 board


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 1, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> But @GreiverBlade I can't even find 2 of the top 3 at the etailers and retailers where I shop. I can only see Liquid Ultra at Newegg, and that doesn't really count because it costs a hefty $52 + shipping + tax with a bundled cleaning kit. I guess the NT-H1 isn't subpar compared to other "regular" and easily found pastes? I mean, look at MX-4and MX-4, all the way down on that list.
> 
> Still, those top pastes are pretty impressive and I would get them if I could actually find them; not that I have any use for them, my 4790K sits on a H81 board


you have a point, availability is also a criteria  and indeed the NT-H1 is good if nothing else (as i already pointed, for me it's available but the price to quantity ratio is not in her favor  )
well the MX-4 is 18th (still not counting the Liquid metal) and still above AS5, not what i cal all the way down  

and when i mean top 10, it's without the Liquid metal type  

bottom line : as long as it's available and not mayonnaise you can count on it  (tho mayo seems to be pretty effective over the stock intel pre applied past ... )


----------



## peche (Sep 1, 2015)

@GreiverBlade thanks for the info,


----------



## F-Zero (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm using Coolink Chillaramic for my cpu and my gpu i have to say it's really easy to apply/clean off. I was thinking of buying Noctua NT-H1 just to try it against the Chillaramic. I realize that the NT-H1 is better but i want to see the difference in temperature.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 12, 2015)

F-Zero said:


> I'm using Coolink Chillaramic for my cpu and my gpu i have to say it's really easy to apply/clean off. I was thinking of buying Noctua NT-H1 just to try it against the Chillaramic. I realize that the NT-H1 is better but i want to see the difference in temperature.


indeed good idea to see real life result, tho the Chillaramic is in the bottom of the chart ... can't hurt to get some NT-H1... or Hydronaut/Kryonaut if you can find some (better value and quantity tho) or some GC-Extreme


----------



## 5DVX0130 (Sep 12, 2015)

I just use what is at hand. So as of late that means NT-H1 since I got a couple of syringes.
But my “go to” paste is still AS5. Still got half a 12g syringe, which by now is 10+ years’ old, but still works like a charm.

For CPU I "smear" it around, for GPU I use a rice grain method.


----------



## JunkBear (Sep 12, 2015)

Cheap ebay tune toothpaste tube size at 3$


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm sticking with Arctic Cooling MX-4 for years. It's relatively cheap, easy to apply, spread, correct and wipe off and seems to conduct heat well. I had MX-2 before and it was good as well. I also liked high end Akasa paste, but it was somewhat more pasty and harder to apply.


----------



## peche (Sep 14, 2015)

F-Zero said:


> I'm using Coolink Chillaramic for my cpu and my gpu i have to say it's really easy to apply/clean off. I was thinking of buying Noctua NT-H1 just to try it against the Chillaramic. I realize that the NT-H1 is better but i want to see the difference in temperature.


thats excellent ...! do the change, let us know!



GreiverBlade said:


> indeed good idea to see real life result, tho the Chillaramic is in the bottom of the chart ... can't hurt to get some NT-H1... or Hydronaut/Kryonaut if you can find some (better value and quantity tho) or some GC-Extreme


agreed, i would add as recomendation Arctic Cooling Mx4,



RejZoR said:


> I'm sticking with Arctic Cooling MX-4 for years. It's relatively cheap, easy to apply, spread, correct and wipe off and seems to conduct heat well. I had MX-2 before and it was good as well. I also liked high end Akasa paste, but it was somewhat more pasty and harder to apply.


correct me if im wrong .... MX2 was harder to apply compared to MX4?

a friend come up with a couple of  1litter bottles, one of 97% isopropyl alcohol, the other one with ether...then i  mixed them with 100% destiled water, make some custom Contact cleaner!

*55% isopropyl alcohol
30% Ether
15% Destiled *

 ultra excellent for cleaning out old paste applications, clean some hardware, i have darkeness elixir for more than a year!

Regards,


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah, MX-4 is slightly softer.

As for cleaning, stick with toilet paper/paper towels. It's soft enough not to damage surface and gritty enough to remove it all to a shiny surface. I've been doing it for years and it's perfect. Especially with IHS lids that are smooth so it doesn't even tear up when you wipe the surface.

I usually take CPU out of socket, place paper towel on desk and just grind the IHS on it. It always cleans it all down till surface is nicely shiny without any residue. No alcohol or special cleaning solutions. Nice and clean.


----------



## XSI (Sep 14, 2015)

i had re-pasted my 8800gt once after 7 years of usage. was too afraid to take it apart, but now its cheap, the fun thing is it was only 4 screws lol . My temperature was 50+ on idle with original, now its not even 50. saved about 5 degrees. for 8800gt this is very good temperature.
used nexus thermo paste.


----------



## kn00tcn (Sep 14, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> nah ... NT-H1 is subpar ... but you are right about it being better than AS5 not hard ... that "king" is dethroned since almost 6years by the GC-extreme and was also under the MX-2 so no wonder the MX-4 was also better than AS5, tho the MX-4 to NT-H1 difference is minimal.


you're a gc-extreme user? i REALLY wanted that but couldnt find good price/stock

the other thing is, how long does it last?? GCE & MX4, do they last as long as AS5's *years* without any need to repaste?


----------



## peche (Sep 14, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Yeah, MX-4 is slightly softer.
> 
> As for cleaning, stick with toilet paper/paper towels. It's soft enough not to damage surface and gritty enough to remove it all to a shiny surface. I've been doing it for years and it's perfect. Especially with IHS lids that are smooth so it doesn't even tear up when you wipe the surface.
> 
> I usually take CPU out of socket, place paper towel on desk and just grind the IHS on it. It always cleans it all down till surface is nicely shiny without any residue. No alcohol or special cleaning solutions. Nice and clean.


thanks for the info ... havent used MX2 yet, 
i do clean pretty weel IHS of my cpu's  and also GPU die, always try to use any alcohol solution, is pretty simple, this new mix that i've just made works flawless!



XSI said:


> i had re-pasted my 8800gt once after 7 years of usage. was too afraid to take it apart, but now its cheap, the fun thing is it was only 4 screws lol . My temperature was 50+ on idle with original, now its not even 50. saved about 5 degrees. for 8800gt this is very good temperature.
> used nexus thermo paste.


what a brave soldier! GTX 8800GT!



kn00tcn said:


> the other thing is, how long does it last?? GCE & MX4, do they last as long as AS5's *years* without any need to repaste?


have seen CPU's and GPU's with 2 / 3 years old Coolermaster, Arctic Silver and also Arctic Cooling MX  series, performing pretty fine, also this is from Arctic Cooling website:



 

Regards, ,


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 14, 2015)

So, 8 years, meaning you'll very likely replace the component before it'll require re-applying. Or you'll simply fiddle with it in the meanwhile. I've had Core i7 920 for like 5 years and I've replaced like 3-4 coolers on it (stock, Scythe Shuriken, Thermalright low profile and later Antec 920 that I still use), sometimes same ones because I was changing orientation of low profile coolers and AiO.

I'd already be re-applying on 5820K with Antec 920 when I was fiddling with it, but I managed to add springs one by one without removing entire cooler so there was no need to reapply paste. And I have the new system for like few days lol


----------



## peche (Sep 14, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> So, 8 years, meaning you'll very likely replace the component before it'll require re-applying. Or you'll simply fiddle with it in the meanwhile. I've had Core i7 920 for like 5 years and I've replaced like 3-4 coolers on it (stock, Scythe Shuriken, Thermalright low profile and later Antec 920 that I still use), sometimes same ones because I was changing orientation of low profile coolers and AiO.
> 
> I'd already be re-applying on 5820K with Antec 920 when I was fiddling with it, but I managed to add springs one by one without removing entire cooler so there was no need to reapply paste. And I have the new system for like few days lol



well, some brands offer that time as compromise of quality, paste would not degrade before that time, I don’t care about it, I change TIM on most of my devices every year and a half or depending of the use and abuse of the hardware


Regards,


----------



## Vellinious (Sep 15, 2015)

I've used Gelid Extreme, AS5, MX-4, and most recently bought Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.  I'm impressed enough with it, that I'll be using it from now on.  I have a big tube on it's way.  Should last quite a while.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 15, 2015)

Vellinious said:


> I've used Gelid Extreme, AS5, MX-4, and most recently bought Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.  I'm impressed enough with it, that I'll be using it from now on.  I have a big tube on it's way.  Should last quite a while.



LUCKY ONE! my etailer only stocked on Hydronaut ... they got a Kryonaut in stock but a 1.5ml not 3ml and also only 1 tube and they ended not re ordering the Hydro for "i don't know what reason"
as i said i am also impressed with the Hydronaut tho it's a sidegrade compared to my usual GC-Extreme ... i really hope they will stock the Kryo soon 

for a 1st attempt Thermal Grizzly got all good on a lot of point where other brands are uneven 

tho i am glad another user has a good feedback  thanks @Vellinious 




kn00tcn said:


> he other thing is, how long does it last?? GCE & MX4, do they last as long as AS5's *years* without any need to repaste?



well if the user is not "me" and has no compulsory tinker syndrome ... it should last long enough 
tho my MX-4 lasted more than 2 years on my C2D (a 3.8ghz E8500) build and the past was still "fresh" almost like news, GC-E i re-pasted some GPU with and used them for quite a long time without any issues 

AS5 on the other hand ... i got a dried application after only a year ... but i probably got a bad tube, judging by other users experiences.


----------



## hat (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't have money to be well stocked on my favorite TIM, so it varies depending on what I'm doing. I have a bunch of the infamous IC Diamond from back when they were handing out samples here on TPU, and I'll make use of that depending on what I'm using it for. I ran out of MX-2 recently, so the next order I make at Newegg I'll get some MX-4 along with it, but I'll still use IC Diamond where it makes sense for me to do so (to save wasting my MX-4 on something it won't really make an important difference with).

I might be interested in picking up some Coolaboratory Liquid Pro if I were delidding hot Haswell chips or something, but then again, maybe not. Since it reacts unfavorably with some materials I'm not sure how comfortable I would be having such a volatile material right on a prized CPU die like that.


----------



## peche (Sep 15, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> AS5 on the other hand ... i got a dried application after only a year ... but i probably got a bad tube, judging by other users experiences.


that paste particular on every tube i got gets dried pretty sooooooon but still working without abysmal differences or variations on temps, i think is because its fabrication that it gets dried pretty fast... some people use to tint it with a little bit of mineral oil, i have hear that in other posts here... they claim absolute performance, im not pretty friendly with those "Frankie" recipes...

i dont like also arctic silver 5 despite that have used it, 



hat said:


> I don't have money to be well stocked on my favorite TIM, so it varies depending on what I'm doing. I have a bunch of the infamous IC Diamond from back when they were handing out samples here on TPU, and I'll make use of that depending on what I'm using it for. I ran out of MX-2 recently, so the next order I make at Newegg I'll get some MX-4 along with it, but I'll still use IC Diamond where it makes sense for me to do so (to save wasting my MX-4 on something it won't really make an important difference with).
> 
> I might be interested in picking up some Coolaboratory Liquid Pro if I were delidding hot Haswell chips or something, but then again, maybe not. Since it reacts unfavorably with some materials I'm not sure how comfortable I would be having such a volatile material right on a prized CPU die like that.




well, a tube of arctic silver or arctic cooling mx series can be at $8 or $10 and can last for like years, 
i do have coollab, coolermaster icefusion, arctic silver 5 and another cheap paste on stock .. they lasts pretty much when handled with the correct cautions....mostly keeping tube tightly closed., 



hat said:


> I have a bunch of the infamous IC Diamond from back when they were handing out samples here on TPU,


 make my day !

Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 15, 2015)

peche said:


> that paste particular on every tube i got gets dried pretty sooooooon but still working without abysmal differences or variations on temps, i think is because its fabrication that it gets dried pretty fast... some people use to tint it with a little bit of mineral oil, i have hear that in other posts here... they claim absolute performance, im not pretty friendly with those "Frankie" recipes...
> 
> i dont like also arctic silver 5 despite that have used it,


well ... any past that need special application method or tinting ... is no finished product, no matter how it perform.
and i've seen far from absolute performance in that past, either they use only that one or they are sold to it  all the TIM is tested after my AS5 hype period (overhype i should say ...) were better than that, except for MX-4 who is on par (a tad superior tho) and doe not require tricks to make it work as it should


----------



## peche (Sep 15, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well ... any past that need special application method or tinting ... is no finished product, no matter how it perform.
> and i've seen far from absolute performance in that past, either they use only that one or they are sold to it  all the TIM is tested after my AS5 hype period (overhype i should say ...) were better than that, except for MX-4 who is on par (a tad superior tho) and doe not require tricks to make it work as it should


as I said before, that’s what somebody claims, for having extra performance, or getting better results, I do use and love Arctic MX4, but have other options, for customers…


----------



## hat (Sep 15, 2015)

peche said:


> well, a tube of arctic silver or arctic cooling mx series can be at $8 or $10 and can last for like years,
> i do have coollab, coolermaster icefusion, arctic silver 5 and another cheap paste on stock .. they lasts pretty much when handled with the correct cautions....mostly keeping tube tightly closed.,



Sure, I just ran out of MX-2 and I've had it for ages, back when it was new and everyone said it was the best (with the exception of possibly some exotic stuff available at the time). Now MX-4 has taken its place. But I just don't have money to order tubes of TIM on impulse. I'm waiting til I gather the money needed to get an HDD and a chromecast to start running Plex so I can just chuck in a tube of MX-4 along with it so the shipping doesn't hurt as bad.


----------



## peche (Sep 16, 2015)

hat said:


> Sure, I just ran out of MX-2 and I've had it for ages, back when it was new and everyone said it was the best (with the exception of possibly some exotic stuff available at the time). Now MX-4 has taken its place. But I just don't have money to order tubes of TIM on impulse. I'm waiting til I gather the money needed to get an HDD and a chromecast to start running Plex so I can just chuck in a tube of MX-4 along with it so the shipping doesn't hurt as bad.


excellent to know! i would like to test arctic mx2 to see it how it performs compared to MX4!

Regards,


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 16, 2015)

peche said:


> excellent to know! i would like to test arctic mx2 to see it how it performs compared to MX4!
> 
> Regards,



I think theyre about the the same. MX-4 was just a lot easier to spread.


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2015)

Not sure how much better it'll be with temps... probably within the margin of error. I figure it's just best to get MX-4 now instead of MX-2 since it's their latest version with some improvements.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 16, 2015)

I delidded my 6700k and put mx4 on it.  Whatever Intel uses is piss poor.  I got around 5c improvement!  That's insane for a Tim to be that bad on a stock chip...


----------



## peche (Sep 16, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I delidded my 6700k and put mx4 on it.  Whatever Intel uses is piss poor.  I got around 5c improvement!  That's insane for a Tim to be that bad on a stock chip...


@R-T-B 
arctic on CPU die?
try with coollab on CPU Die,





hat said:


> Not sure how much better it'll be with temps... probably within the margin of error. I figure it's just best to get MX-4 now instead of MX-2 since it's their latest version with some improvements.


@hat 
I have heard about this legendary TIM pretty much ago, actually some people said that still better compared the new one but the complicated application makes the people to get MX4

just my two cents,


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2015)

peche said:


> arctic on CPU die?
> try with coollab on CPU Die,
> 
> View attachment 67988



Yeah, most people who delid use that.


----------



## peche (Sep 16, 2015)

hat said:


> Yeah, most people who delid use that.


what di ya use on yours?


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 16, 2015)

I would try the liquid metal, but it's already done and I don't fancy doing the process again.  The sealant I used to reseal it in particular is nasty goop.  Took me days to get the stuff off my skin.


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2015)

peche said:


> what di ya use on yours?


Well, I don't have anything to delid, but if I did I would use the coollab stuff for core-IHS and then MX-4 for IHS-cooler. That coollab stuff is kinda volatile and can muck up cooler surfaces, harden up and make them hard to remove etc... but it shouldn't hurt the core or the IHS and that would be a sure fire one-time deal never to come off again so I'd be fine with that. I just couldn't imagine going as far as to delid a processor only to not put the best stuff possible on it. Kinda like filling up a Ferrari with cheap watered down gas from some crappy place.


----------



## peche (Sep 16, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I would try the liquid metal, but it's already done and I don't fancy doing the process again.  The sealant I used to reseal it in particular is nasty goop.  Took me days to get the stuff off my skin.


did you sealed again your processor?
well thats kinda odd for me, i did my delid... with a razor blade and pretty patience, took me like 3 minutes or less, then i've cleaned out all the shit on Chip, last step was to properly clean CPU Die and apply Coollab on it... no sealant, just liquidmetal, then put the still naked processor on CPU socket tray and CPU IHS at the end, for avoiding it to move during CPU mounting and screw liquidmetal application,
when CPU Socket is tight CPU die wont move you are able to seat your CPU block



hat said:


> Well, I don't have anything to delid, but if I did I would use the coollab stuff for core-IHS and then MX-4 for IHS-cooler. That coollab stuff is kinda volatile and can muck up cooler surfaces, harden up and make them hard to remove etc... but it shouldn't hurt the core or the IHS and that would be a sure fire one-time deal never to come off again so I'd be fine with that. I just couldn't imagine going as far as to delid a processor only to not put the best stuff possible on it. Kinda like filling up a Ferrari with cheap watered down gas from some crappy place.


agreed, thats how my actual i7 is !
knowledge is strong with you lad!


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 16, 2015)

hat said:


> I just couldn't imagine going as far as to delid a processor only to not put the best stuff possible on it. Kinda like filling up a Ferrari with cheap watered down gas from some crappy place.



It's more that I did not know better and don't want to do it again... lol.  It's still loads better than the intel muckity muck.

That, and the sealant I used will probably never come off...


----------



## peche (Sep 16, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> It's more that I did not know better and don't want to do it again... lol.  It's still loads better than the intel muckity muck.
> 
> That, and the sealant I used will probably never come off...


you have to point there.... is gona be better compared to stock crap .... but with liquidmetal the diferences could be more than a few degrees,


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2015)

Sure it'll be better, but if you're going to go so far as popping the IHS off, coollaboratory liquid pro (or ultra?) is the way to go.


----------



## peche (Sep 16, 2015)

hat said:


> Sure it'll be better, but if you're going to go so far as popping the IHS off, coollaboratory liquid pro (or ultra?) is the way to go.


i've used ultra on my, was a gift from @Knoxx29, also he was the one who cheer me up for the delid! 
excellent support by the way!


----------



## FireFox (Sep 17, 2015)

peche said:


> i've used ultra on my, was a gift from @Knoxx29, also he was the one who cheer me up for the delid!
> excellent support by the way!


----------



## terroralpha (Oct 13, 2015)

i always used arctic silver ceramique/alumina religiously in the past. the only place that i didn't put any of it on were my sandwiches. but recently switched to EK Ectotherm. i don't know what kind of harry potter magic they used to create this stuff but holy hell it actually does make a noticeable difference AND doesn't conduct electricity. they are also one of few brands that seems to list the Thermal conductivity (8.5 W/mK) of their TIM. AC doesn't share the specs on their non conductive pastes, which I assume isn't that great. but arctic silver 5 is listed as 8.9 W/mK. considering that it also conducts electricity, it's not that impressive.

at this point in time I don't see myself using anything else, even though i still have a GIANT tube of AC alumina laying around (see attachment). i should probably do a giveaway here and send this thing to whoever wants it. otherwise it's a waste having it sit here.


----------



## peche (Oct 13, 2015)

terroralpha said:


> i always used arctic silver ceramique/alumina religiously in the past. the only place that i didn't put any of it on were my sandwiches. but recently switched to EK Ectotherm. i don't know what kind of harry potter magic they used to create this stuff but holy hell it actually does make a noticeable difference AND doesn't conduct electricity. they are also one of few brands that seems to list the Thermal conductivity (8.5 W/mK) of their TIM. AC doesn't share the specs on their non conductive pastes, which I assume isn't that great. but arctic silver 5 is listed as 8.9 W/mK. considering that it also conducts electricity, it's not that impressive.
> 
> at this point in time I don't see myself using anything else, even though i still have a GIANT tube of AC alumina laying around (see attachment). i should probably do a giveaway here and send this thing to whoever wants it. otherwise it's a waste having it sit here.


i have the same giant tube but in my case is arctic mx4 ... 
a friend uses arctic ceramique, not bad at all...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 28, 2015)

@peche WOOHOO!

announcement from Thermal Grizzly  no more unintended trickery 
"""""It is time to go new ways. We are proud to present our newest Product the Conductonaut.

Our Conductonaut liquid metal thermal compound is designed for applications that require very high efficiency. Conductonaut is recommended for experienced users who are looking for a top performance product with best heat dissipation where temperature ranges are above 0 °C.

Ultra high thermal conductivity
Increased indium content
Easy application with synthetic needle

Thermal Conductivity 73 W/mk
Viscosity 120-170 Pas
Density 6,24g/cm3
Temperature 10 °C / +140 °C
Content 1 g"""""

http://www.thermal-grizzly.com/en/products/26-conductonaut-en

now i even have an alternative to the Coolaboratory Liquid

will they take the top of the chart i posted previously ... they were 1st after LM TIM with the Kryonaut 
that chart 


sorry for that semi necro but that's a too awesome update/news from my (new) favorite TIM brand!


----------



## peche (Dec 28, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> @peche WOOHOO!
> 
> It is time to go new ways. We are proud to present our newest Product the Conductonaut.
> 
> ...


free sample for me?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 28, 2015)

peche said:


> free sample for me?


not even for me


----------



## peche (Dec 28, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> not even for me


sometimes life is pretty sad 


GreiverBlade said:


> It is time to go new ways. We are proud to present our newest Product the Conductonaut.


this .... tricked me ... the affirmation, i though you were from staff


----------



## xvi (Dec 28, 2015)

^ Bleh.

Any word on if it's priced less than Collab Liquid?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 28, 2015)

peche said:


> sometimes life is pretty sad
> 
> this .... tricked me ... the affirmation, i though you were from staff


oh ... wait ... no... it's from their facebook page xD
edited the initial post to be a tad more clear 



xvi said:


> View attachment 70460
> 
> ^ Bleh.
> 
> Any word on if it's priced less than Collab Liquid?


the Bleh is also valid for Coolaboratory LM TIM 

price hum dunno but generally Thermal Grizzly TIM pack more for a similar price, i expect a good surprise on that side. (at last i hope ... tho Hydronaut and Kryonaut are by far the best TIM i got my hands on )


----------



## peche (Dec 28, 2015)

no problem at all, liquid metal TIM's are mostly used for delid..... 
if i try it out will be for delid purposes ....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 28, 2015)

peche said:


> no problem at all, liquid metal TIM's are mostly used for delid.....
> if i try it out will be for delid purposes ....


i would use it that way if i did need a delid  (or if one day i finally have the courage of doing a delid ... tho not on a i5  for that the Kryonaut is enough  )


----------



## peche (Dec 28, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> i would use it that way if i did need a delid  (or if one day i finally have the courage of doing a delid ... tho not on a i5  for that the Kryonaut is enough  )


at least you are happy with you current paste! thats the important thing!

Regards,


----------



## xvi (Dec 28, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> the Bleh is also valid for Coolaboratory LM TIM


Oh, I know.

Only real concern is that it needs to be either better or cheaper than Coolab (preferably both )


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 28, 2015)

Normally I use ShinEtsu, but with the launch of Thermal Grizzly I've wanted to give them a shot since I've heard nothing but positive things from other modders/builders/benchers


----------



## peche (Dec 28, 2015)

xvi said:


> Oh, I know.
> 
> Only real concern is that it needs to be either better or cheaper than Coolab (preferably both )


is also less than coollab.... this new one is 1Gram presentation ... coollab is collab 4g


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 28, 2015)

peche said:


> is also less than coollab.... this new one is 1Gram presentation ... coollab is collab 4g


wow 4g coolab... well were you are ... for me it's 1 to 1.5g LM TIM (coolab or Phobya ) 

https://www.digitec.ch/en/s1/produc...-1g-80-thermal-compounds-280013?tagIds=76-526

also ... they should use ML instead of G ... depending the density of the compound the content is not the same for 1g and 1g

also 80wm/k for the coolab and 73wm/k for the Grizzly but, the GC-Extreme is 8ish wm/k and beat the 10ish wm/k Hydronaut so ... i wonder what will be the real life test result


----------



## peche (Dec 28, 2015)

my bad again 
but agreed, i would like to see results...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 31, 2015)

@peche  price known: around 5.50€ 1g (cheaper than the Coolab for me  ) 

a test here ... in German (unfortunately but logically since TG is a German brand )
http://www.computerbase.de/2015-12/intel-skylake-heatspreader-delid-die-mate-test/


----------



## peche (Dec 31, 2015)

well my friend you know me, I'm pretty interested on making a shoot on a sample of that paste, for personal tests and some delids more, I do love delid so for a couple of days at a friend's PC repair shop I offered free delids for ivy and haswell, did a couple of them, then next week more people came asking for delid but since I ran out material had to charge for the service at customers own risk … did a couple more delids!

as soon as my financial situation gets "OK" I'll order a tube and re-delid my processor, will replace the old coollab and test this one!


Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 31, 2015)

looking forward  (take your time pal ahah! )


----------



## peche (Dec 31, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> looking forward  (take your time pal ahah! )


.....!


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 31, 2015)

Geild's stuff was super easy to spread and worked great. Probably the best TIM I've ever used.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 31, 2015)

mlee49 said:


> Geild's stuff was super easy to spread and worked great. Probably the best TIM I've ever used.


well get your hands on some Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut or Kryonaut and see the improvement 

i was a Gelid GC-Extreme unconditional but now ... TG stuff are even easier to spread with the 2 tip they pack with, tested both Hydro and Kryo and i confirm my chart the rank are LM type TIM>Kryonaut>GC-Extreme>Hydronaut
the only point to separate those 2 brand would be the price depending the regions (for me TG is cheaper than Gelid were i am) ....

Arctic Silver can't reach them now, furthermore they would have to beat Arctic (ex arctic cooling) to get close to them ...
luckily for any TIM brand there is some hardcore fans, otherwise they would fall in oblivion quickly as the new one rise ... yes ... yes ... AS5 and Noctua and ALL THE OTHER, EXCEPT THERMAL GRIZZLY AND GELID, i am looking at you ... shame on you, you sore excuse of a TIM! you are not worthy, just BEGONE from my sight! (joking ...  well ... not that much for Arctic Silver tho ...  they can disappear now, they show no will to improve )


----------



## peche (Dec 31, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well get your hands on some Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut or Kryonaut and see the improvement
> 
> i was a Gelid GC-Extreme unconditional but now ... TG stuff are even easier to spread with the 2 tip they pack with, tested both Hydro and Kryo and i confirm my chart the rank are LM type TIM>Kryonaut>GC-Extreme>Hydronaut
> the only point to separate those 2 brand would be the price depending the regions (for me TG is cheaper than Gelid were i am) ....
> ...


well... another paste on my list to things to try ...


----------



## xvi (Dec 31, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> a test here ... in German (unfortunately but logically since TG is a German brand )
> http://www.computerbase.de/2015-12/intel-skylake-heatspreader-delid-die-mate-test/


German reviews haven't been an issue.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 31, 2015)

xvi said:


> German reviews haven't been an issue.
> View attachment 70578


not for me either .... i am Swiss ...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 4, 2016)

since i can't edit a 1 month old post  

@peche moar to test  (right pics top to bottom : Aeronaut, Hydronaut, Kryonaut and Conductonaut)
  

i really feel sorry for Arctic Silver 5 now ... even the lowest Aeronaut beat it and that tube is a 12.30chf for 7.80g where AS offer only 3.5g for 7.90chf (lowest price for the AS5) well the 3.80g from TG is pricier than the AS 5 but it's still outperforming it ...
 

i really wish TG can be world-widely distributed ... because they really are awesome, yep my new favorite brand took after the worthy Arctic MX-4 and Gelid GC-Extreme  for good 

will run some test once i have the time, on all TIM i have at home, maybe not the Conductonaut ... not 100% safe enough to attempt a de-lid


----------



## peche (Feb 4, 2016)

excellent feedback lad, how are you going to test'em?

Delid? well won’t regret at all, also as we were talking a days ago, I would like to test  TG liquidmetal TIM maybe on a new delid or the current one,
I'm pretty happy with arctic cooling solutions, but a new and better product is always welcomed,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 4, 2016)

peche said:


> excellent feedback lad, how are you going to test'em?
> 
> Delid? well won’t regret at all, also as we were talking a days ago, I would like to test  TG liquidmetal TIM maybe on a new delid or the current one,
> I'm pretty happy with arctic cooling solutions, but a new and better product is always welcomed,


i doubt i will test them on my 6600K the Hydronaut is enough for now 

probably on a XFX 650i Ultra mobo with a E8500 or on the MSI K8N Neo2 and a Athlon 64 3200+ (since my Lan Party NF4UT is out of order, it seems), cooling will probably be a Alphacool Eisberg 240 once i get it cleaned.
delid ... nah not for now  later maybe and on a auxiliary rig probably

and Arctic Cooling is still fine by my criteria (or Gelid) it's Arctic Silver who is buried deep below for me now  my AS5 tube will never see any use ... (i just keep one for reference and collection ... i know... weird hobby  )
(the thing that bug me is many people still associate Arctic (ex Arctic cooling) with Arctic Silver one is Swiss and the other is US (iirc, checking ... yep made in U.S.A) and they are not at all on the same level (and that since the MX-2 from Arctic Cooling) )
not talking about you ofc


----------



## peche (Feb 4, 2016)

Arctic Silver 5 is dead for me pretty much time ago, the curing time, also the ridiculous 3.5G tube compared to minimum 4 or 4.5G tubes which is the standard for almost every brand on their smallest presentation, and also the fact that it separates over the time, NO,  just no AS5, no more for me anymore, 

TG seems to be a great options since they sell decent size tubes, but I like to ask some questions,
it is too hard to apply? how about TIM texture? and also it is complicated to take out or remove?

Regards,


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 23, 2016)

MX-4 now on everything. Even under CPU IHS, since I didn't realize that I didn't have liquid metal when delidded this.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 23, 2016)

I've been using Phobya HE grease extreme, and can honestly say it is a Real beast for higher temps. I recently have had to remove my H-70core edition AIO water cooler for RMA, and was rightfully concerned because all I have laying around are Stock Intel heatsink/fan's, but I had a new tube of the He Extreme on hand, so I applied, set a modest 4.1Ghz OC on My 2500K ,and fired the old girl up. as You can see here, I am holding in the Mid to upper 50's while running a stress test on CPU-Z. my minimum's are Right @ or around 32-35C  **22C ambient**


----------



## peche (Feb 23, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> MX-4 now on everything. Even under CPU IHS, since I didn't realize that I didn't have liquid metal when delidded this.


delidded Intel Pentium G3258 @ 4.7GHz  excellent! 
liquid metal is a rule for delid but i have heard about people using other TIM's on CPU DIE avoiding liquidmetals, i cannot complain about my results, my room temp could easily reach 35C on hot days ... and my computer max recorded temps before delid is 61C on full load gaming on a pretty hot day ...




jboydgolfer said:


> I've been using Phobya HE grease extreme, and can honestly say it is a Real beast for higher temps. I recently have had to remove my H-70core edition AIO water cooler for RMA, and was rightfully concerned because all I have laying around are Stock Intel heatsink/fan's, but I had a new tube of the He Extreme on hand, so I applied, set a modest 4.1Ghz OC on My 2500K ,and fired the old girl up. as You can see here, I am holding in the Mid to upper 50's while running a stress test on CPU-Z. my minimum's are Right @ or around 32-35C  **22C ambient**


dont understando your image, temps readings or whatever it is... but i have heard from an old friend of UK that Phobya products are like S.A.S. quick, silent and the best....never tried them out  but i like the look of their WC custom loops and parts..


Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 16, 2016)

On my own first PC build back in 2006 or so I used MX2 paste, my dad took over my PC in 2009 and I only had laptops after that and never used thermal paste again till about a week ago because I have build a PC again, on the internet I found the best paste (getting lowest temperatures) was with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and so I bought it for my new build.


----------



## peche (Mar 16, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> On my own first PC build back in 2006 or so I used MX2 paste, my dad took over my PC in 2009 and I only had laptops after that and never used thermal paste again till about a week ago because I have build a PC again, on the internet I found the best paste (getting lowest temperatures) was with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and so I bought it for my new build.


correct me if im wrong...MX2 its harder to apply compared to mx4 ?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 16, 2016)

peche said:


> correct me if im wrong...MX2 its harder to apply compared to mx4 ?



I didn't had any problems with it IIRC, I always use a plastic card to apply it and spread it out on the processor, 
I personally find that the best method, since the paste between processor and cooler should be just a very thin layer.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 16, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I didn't had any problems with it IIRC, I always use a plastic card to apply it and spread it out on the processor,
> I personally find that the best method, since the paste between processor and cooler should be just a very thin layer.



Never really noticed the difference tbh, how ever MX-4 can last 8 years once applied.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 16, 2016)

AsRock said:


> MX-4 can last 8 years once applied.



Interesting, no idea how long thermal grizzly kryonaut lasts, they just say "long-term durability" on their site.


----------



## peche (Mar 16, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I didn't had any problems with it IIRC, I always use a plastic card to apply it and spread it out on the processor,
> I personally find that the best method, since the paste between processor and cooler should be just a very thin layer.


im sticking here with dot or vertical line over I.H.S. with mx4 tim, leaving the spread work for the block and a little and gentile pressure, 



P4-630 said:


> Interesting, no idea how long thermal grizzly kryonaut lasts, they just say "long-term durability" on their site.


arctic claims up to 8 years on their site lol..thats something i guess not so much people tests...


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 16, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> since i can't edit a 1 month old post
> 
> @peche moar to test  (right pics top to bottom : Aeronaut, Hydronaut, Kryonaut and Conductonaut)
> View attachment 71890 View attachment 71891
> ...



 I was watching a you tube video and Dino(from Gigabyte) was de-lidding a 6700K, he used this stuff. I'll order a tube soon.


----------



## peche (Mar 16, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> I was watching a you tube video and Dino(from Gigabyte) was de-lidding a 6700K, he used this stuff. I'll order a tube soon.


nice, moar reviews, never try to delid your 3960X ... its a soldered chip lad...pointless to delid...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 16, 2016)

peche said:


> Arctic Silver 5 is dead for me pretty much time ago, the curing time, also the ridiculous 3.5G tube compared to minimum 4 or 4.5G tubes which is the standard for almost every brand on their smallest presentation, and also the fact that it separates over the time, NO,  just no AS5, no more for me anymore,
> 
> TG seems to be a great options since they sell decent size tubes, but I like to ask some questions,
> it is too hard to apply? how about TIM texture? and also it is complicated to take out or remove?
> ...


sorry it take time for me to get all my idea sorted ... i.e.: core 2 duo have a soldered IHS? if yes ... well the LM will be put aside, if no : i will try to order a delid mate from digitec.ch (2-3 days delivery ) tho i also need to sort out my budget and get some more pieces.

tho on application, it's over easy, the bundled spatula tip is all you need to spread it on the CPU and it goes like a charm removing, i will see later ....


----------



## peche (Mar 16, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> sorry it take time for me to get all my idea sorted ... i.e.: core 2 duo have a soldered IHS? if yes ... well the LM will be put aside, if no : i will try to order a delid mate from digitec.ch (2-3 days delivery ) tho i also need to sort out my budget and get some more pieces.
> 
> tho on application, it's over easy, the bundled spatula tip is all you need to spread it on the CPU and it goes like a charm removing, i will see later ....


got lost in some part of your replay ... explanantion needed...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 17, 2016)

peche said:


> got lost in some part of your replay ... explanantion needed...


i quoted you you can't even remember why you asked  me that? awwww... okay ... after all i answered a post that was from 04.02.2016


related to those post and 


GreiverBlade said:


> since i can't edit a 1 month old post
> 
> @peche moar to test  (right pics top to bottom : Aeronaut, Hydronaut, Kryonaut and Conductonaut)
> View attachment 71890 View attachment 71891
> ...





GreiverBlade said:


> i doubt i will test them on my 6600K the Hydronaut is enough for now
> 
> probably on a XFX 650i Ultra mobo with a E8500 or on the MSI K8N Neo2 and a Athlon 64 3200+ (since my Lan Party NF4UT is out of order, it seems), cooling will probably be a Alphacool Eisberg 240 once i get it cleaned.
> delid ... nah not for now  later maybe and on a auxiliary rig probably
> ...



your question in the post i quoted previously (you know ... scroll up is a very useful function   (joking))

ok i quote again (luckily i have a good memory and i remember all thread i follow in order.


peche said:


> Arctic Silver 5 is dead for me pretty much time ago, the curing time, also the ridiculous 3.5G tube compared to minimum 4 or 4.5G tubes which is the standard for almost every brand on their smallest presentation, and also the fact that it separates over the time, NO,  just no AS5, no more for me anymore,
> 
> TG seems to be a great options since they sell decent size tubes, but I like to ask some questions,
> it is too hard to apply? how about TIM texture? and also it is complicated to take out or remove?
> ...



altho at last you could have answered the question in my previous post about c2d IHS (if you know ofc)


----------



## MrXD (Mar 17, 2016)

I was a die hard Arctic Silver 5 user a long time ago but transitioned over to MX-4 and stayed with it every since.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 17, 2016)

peche said:


> delidded Intel Pentium G3258 @ 4.7GHz  excellent!
> liquid metal is a rule for delid but i have heard about people using other TIM's on CPU DIE avoiding liquidmetals, i cannot complain about my results, my room temp could easily reach 35C on hot days ... and my computer max recorded temps before delid is 61C on full load gaming on a pretty hot day ...


Well, now it has Liquid Ultra on both sides of the IHS  too bad tho I have only stock cooler atm, since I sold my AIO to my buddy, but still 4.7GHz is not a problem  Too bad this won't go @ 5GHz even how high vcore I'll give to it..


----------



## peche (Mar 17, 2016)

MrXD said:


> I was a die hard Arctic Silver 5 user a long time ago but transitioned over to MX-4 and stayed with it every since.


i still have 2 friends that close their eyes to this kind of comments, i guess they will never change their minds....
i do use and trust arctic cleaner... but the paste is not with me again .. still have customers that asks for it on every repaste or new computer... so still have a tube somewhere in my toolbox...

@GreiverBlade dude you know that my mind is pretty complicated but thanks for the moemry refresh! also a friend in Canada toldme about this products... also he cames back here in a couple of months he might bring a tube, i asked for, i just wanted to give a try on my delidded chip and also video card.





9700 Pro said:


> Well, now it has Liquid Ultra on both sides of the IHS  too bad tho I have only stock cooler atm, since I sold my AIO to my buddy, but still 4.7GHz is not a problem  Too bad this won't go @ 5GHz even how high vcore I'll give to it..


wow going beyond the limits, liquid metal on stock cooler?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 18, 2016)

47 thermal compound products tested:
http://overclocking.guide/thermal-p...-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/11/


----------



## Frick (Mar 18, 2016)

My 20g MX4 tube is 60 percent full, so I see no new purchases on the horizon.


----------



## Ithanul (Mar 18, 2016)

Hmmm, depends a bit of what I have at the time.  Been using the crap out of Gelid Extreme on everything.  Though, I do still have a tube of Arctic Silver 5 somewhere (though, darn was it a pain in the butt with getting a 2500K to come off its water block.  Thing almost felt solder to the darn thing) and some other ones.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 19, 2016)

peche said:


> wow going beyond the limits, liquid metal on stock cooler?


For now, yes  at least there isn't anything to complain between the die and IHS anymore


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 19, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> For now, yes  at least there isn't anything to complain between the die and IHS anymore



What I read for LM here on this page http://overclocking.guide/thermal-p...-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/11/
that it should not be used in combination with aluminium coolers, which the stock cooler is?


----------



## peche (Mar 21, 2016)

Frick said:


> My 20g MX4 tube is 60 percent full, so I see no new purchases on the horizon.


same here, i guess i have 60%... also my stock of TIM is like:

CoolerMaster Ice fusion: 40grs flask, 55-60% left...


Spoiler: CoolerMaster Ice Fusion













Arctic Silver 5: 4.5Grs tube,  85% [used 2 times only,


Spoiler: Arctic Silver 5












Arctic Cooling MX4: 20Grs tube,  i guess more than 60% left


Spoiler: Arctic Cooling MX4


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 22, 2016)

I stick with AS5 for everything or I use ceramique I dont like the consistency of the other stuff the tx4 it is like clay almost


----------



## peche (Jun 15, 2016)

Another win for coollaboratory liquid Pro and Arctic Cooling MX4, achived a d temp drop of 10C on max temps and like 15C on min temps and idle this saturday on another delidded processor!




 

Regards,


----------



## D007 (Jun 15, 2016)

I try to keep up with current brands, new ones come out that are better. Just is what it is, evolution.


----------



## peche (Jun 15, 2016)

D007 said:


> I try to keep up with current brands, new ones come out that are better. Just is what it is, evolution.


i was thinking almost the same, trusting Arctic Cooling and Coolermaster, but Thermal Grizzly offers great numbers...gotta try as soon as possible, 


Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 15, 2016)

peche said:


> Thermal Grizzly offers great numbers...gotta try as soon as possible



Absolutely, do try @peche !! It's the best TIM I've ever used!
I believe it is still the best after liquid metal.


----------



## peche (Jun 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Absolutely, do try @peche !! It's the best TIM I've ever used!
> I believe it is still the best after liquid metal.


thats something ill do this December when repaste my Video card and also CPU, its something i always do on December, Gonna make a try on that brand, on liquid metal and paste, but also im pretty confused, they have several models so i dunno which on is the high end apart from the liquid-metal.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 15, 2016)

peche said:


> thats something ill do this December when repaste my Video card and also CPU, its something i always do on December, Gonna make a try on that brand, on liquid metal and paste, but also im pretty confused, they have several models so i dunno which on is the high end apart from the liquid-metal.



From what I read about liquid metal is that it is not easy to use and VERY hard to clean.
Personally I would not use it and thats why I bought the second best which was Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.


----------



## D007 (Jun 15, 2016)

peche said:


> i was thinking almost the same, trusting Arctic Cooling and Coolermaster, but Thermal Grizzly offers great numbers...gotta try as soon as possible,
> 
> 
> Regards,



Never heard of that brand before, ty. I'll check that out. ^^


----------



## peche (Jun 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> From what I read about liquid metal is that it is not easy to use and VERY hard to clean.


will be used on CPU die on my delidded chip, but thanks for the commentary, 



P4-630 said:


> Personally I would not use it and thats why I bought the second best which was Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.


so, 
*CONDUCTONAUT= Liquid metal*
*KRYONAUT=high perfomance sh*t *
*HYDRONAUT=  also high perfomance sh*t *
*AERONAUT=  entry level cr*p*

*MINUS PAD 8=  thermal pads?*

*
*



also the fact that it with an applicator or whatever you want to name it makes me think it better... product seems to be great, 


Spoiler: applicator











Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Jun 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> From what I read about liquid metal is that it is not easy to use and VERY hard to clean.
> Personally I would not use it


After you applied Liquid you don't have to remove it for the rest of you CPUs life.


----------



## peche (Jun 15, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> After you applied Liquid you don't have to remove it for the rest of you CPUs life.


restrictions may apply, but it does not degrates over the time...


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 16, 2016)

still stuck on cheap cooler master paste, i forgot the type
but since i lap my heatsink and all i do just medium tasks, it would be fine


----------



## peche (Jun 16, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> still stuck on cheap cooler master paste, i forgot the type
> but since i lap my heatsink and all i do just medium tasks, it would be fine


nothing can beats cheap Ice fusion flasks for cheap repairs, 


Spoiler: Ice Fusion


----------



## F-Zero (Jun 16, 2016)

Bought a tube of Arctic MX-4. My temperatures droped 3-4°C. I was using Coolink Chillaramic.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 16, 2016)

peche said:


> will be used on CPU die on my delidded chip, but thanks for the commentary,
> 
> 
> so,
> ...



I use kryonaught and its a great product.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 17, 2016)

my AS5 is still holdin up good


----------



## peche (Jun 18, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> my AS5 is still holdin up good


i still have a tube somewhere around... 
but dont trust it anymore, also a couple of my customers are pretty loyal to that brand..

Regards,


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 18, 2016)

Ive sampled some "higher end" TIM'S , and my 2 favorites would likely be As, and phobya he grease.
Theyve always served me well, and both the latter and former keep my xeon sub 45c @100% load crunching for over 12 hours,and never climbs above that mark.

Regarding application, which i initially 4got , iis IMO/ime moot,as long as its done properly.
Single drop, x shape, spread, they all work equally well.

please dont lynch me


----------



## peche (Jun 18, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Ive sampled some "higher end" TIM'S , and my 2 favorites would likely be As, and phobya he grease.
> Theyve always served me well, and both the latter and former keep my xeon sub 45c @100% load crunching for over 12 hours,and never climbs above that mark.
> 
> Regarding application, which i initially 4got , iis IMO/ime moot,as long as its done properly.
> ...


all opinions are always fully appreciated and respected here sir!
thanks!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 18, 2016)

My GC extreme was running low so I just splurged for the big syringe of Grizzly Kryonaut. Should last me until something better comes out.


----------



## Thimblewad (Sep 29, 2016)

GPU: XFX R9 270X Double Dissipation Edition (check specs for OC values)
TIM: Arctic Cooling MX-2
Time of use: Been using it on a lot of components for at least 5 years, started when I got my new CPU cooler with this paste pre-applied.
Application method: 2 rice grains over GPU core and smudge it all over.
Why that compound: Well, it's performance is quite remarkable (-10 °C after application on the GPU) and it's price is also not too bad. It also isn't electrically conductive.


----------



## peche (Sep 29, 2016)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> My GC extreme was running low so I just splurged for the big syringe of Grizzly Kryonaut. Should last me until something better comes out.


did you re pasted your 3770k with the new syringe of Kryonaut?



Leonardo997 said:


> GPU: XFX R9 270X Double Dissipation Edition (check specs for OC values)
> TIM: Arctic Cooling MX-2
> Time of use: Been using it on a lot of components for at least 5 years, started when I got my new CPU cooler with this paste pre-applied.
> Application method: 2 rice grains over GPU core and smudge it all over.
> Why that compound: Well, it's performance is quite remarkable (-10 °C after application on the GPU) and it's price is also not too bad. It also isn't electrically conductive.


as far as i know MX2 its easier to apply compared to mx4, results are always great with it!

Regards,


----------



## HammerON (Sep 29, 2016)

I ordered the Grizzly Kryonaut to try out soon on a new Xeon build.  I am curious to see how well it works.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 29, 2016)

HammerON said:


> I ordered the Grizzly Kryonaut to try out soon on a new Xeon build.  I am curious to see how well it works.



Great stuff!!


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 29, 2016)

6700K; used Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut between IHS and die, Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut between IHS and waterblock.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 29, 2016)

peche said:


> did you re pasted your 3770k with the new syringe of Kryonaut?



Yes, but I also delidded at the same time so I can't really report any difference from that alone as the temp drop was massive.


----------



## peche (Sep 29, 2016)

HammerON said:


> I ordered the Grizzly Kryonaut to try out soon on a new Xeon build.  I am curious to see how well it works.


we will wait for some review! 



Arctucas said:


> 6700K; used Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut between IHS and die, Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut between IHS and waterblock.


delidded 6700K?



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Yes, but I also delidded at the same time so I can't really report any difference from that alone as the temp drop was massive.


well, nice to know there is another stripped ivy!
how did you feel when delidding? what did you used between CPU Die and I.H.S. ? 



Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2016)

peche said:


> how did you feel when delidding?


Pooping in the pant?


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 30, 2016)

peche said:


> <SNIP>
> 
> 
> delidded 6700K?
> ...



Yes, piece of cake. About 15°C temp drop loaded with IBT at Max.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 30, 2016)

peche said:


> well, nice to know there is another stripped ivy!
> how did you feel when delidding? what did you used between CPU Die and I.H.S. ?



My work bench has a metal lip that I discovered was just the right height for bracing against the IHS. Held down the chip with one hand and hammered against a wood block with the other. Came off pretty easily which was a relief. Just have to slowly ramp up the force. I used coollaboratory liquid pro on the die.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 30, 2016)

I use MX-4 with the rice method but I spread it with a glove from a box.  I have vinyl now.

The Grizzly TIM is better but I choose to use what I have right now.  After that is used up I will look again.


----------



## peche (Sep 30, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Pooping in the pant?





Arctucas said:


> Yes, piece of cake. About 15°C temp drop loaded with IBT at Max.


Great, its curious that you didn't listed your chip as delidded on your specs!


LAN_deRf_HA said:


> My work bench has a metal lip that I discovered was just the right height for bracing against the IHS. Held down the chip with one hand and hammered against a wood block with the other. Came off pretty easily which was a relief. Just have to slowly ramp up the force. I used coollaboratory liquid pro on the die.


whoooo....... the hammer method! well i guess thats the most dangerous method out there,



hertz9753 said:


> I use MX-4 with the rice method but I spread it with a glove from a box.  I have vinyl now.
> 
> The Grizzly TIM is better but I choose to use what I have right now.  After that is used up I will look again.


No delid for you ? im using Arctic Cooling mx4 too! so far its the best paste i have ever used, haven't tried Thermal Grizzly yet...

Regards,


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2016)

IC Diamond on my GPU and CPU


----------



## peche (Sep 30, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> IC Diamond on my GPU and CPU


Application method?
for how long have you been using it?

Regards,


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2016)

peche said:


> Application method?
> for how long have you been using it?
> 
> Regards,


First warmed in some hot water to slightly thin to make easier applying 

Then a pea size dot in the middle of the die

CPU I've been using it for a week so far
GPU only one day


----------



## peche (Sep 30, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> First warmed in some hot water to slightly thin to make easier applying
> 
> Then a pea size dot in the middle of the die
> 
> ...


great!
did you made a record for comparing older temps and new temps?

Regards,


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2016)

peche said:


> great!
> did you made a record for comparing older temps and new temps?
> 
> Regards,


I did not as this was a completely new build

The GPU though decreased 10*C under load


----------



## peche (Sep 30, 2016)

Durvelle27 said:


> I did not as this was a completely new build
> 
> The GPU though decreased 10*C under load


great! having temp dropwith every repaste its a grat sign of making things correctly!

Regards,


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2016)

peche said:


> great! having temp dropwith every repaste its a grat sign of making things correctly!
> 
> Regards,


GPU is a XFX RX 480

Temps hit 84*C under any type of load @100% Fan Speed

with IC Diamond temps barely hit 70*C @1350/2100 under full load

XFX did a crappy job of applying tim to this GPU


----------



## peche (Sep 30, 2016)

its pretty usual that video card makers do that ...


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 30, 2016)

Between CPU die and IHS: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra
Between IHS and CPU cooler: Thermalright Chill Factor 3
Between GPU die and GPU cooler: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra


----------



## peche (Sep 30, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Between CPU die and IHS: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra
> Between IHS and CPU cooler: Thermalright Chill Factor 3
> Between GPU die and GPU cooler: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra


Delidded G3258, great! those little b*tches are great for OC adventures !

Regards,


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 30, 2016)

peche said:


> Delidded G3258, great! those little b*tches are great for OC adventures !
> 
> Regards,


Thanks, I just popped it with a razor, since getting a delid tool for a CPU which costs about the same as the tool felt kinda stupid...


----------



## peche (Sep 30, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Thanks, I just popped it with a razor, since getting a delid tool for a CPU which costs about the same as the tool felt kinda stupid...


razor method its maybe the most safe method.... about delid tools, guess they are worth for people that has several delids to complete

Regards


----------



## xvi (Sep 30, 2016)

peche said:


> Delidded G3258


Wait, you can delid the G3258?! I need to get practice in before I do my 6700k.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 30, 2016)

peche said:


> Great, its curious that you didn't listed your chip as delidded on your specs!
> 
> <SNIP>



Meh, saw no reason to.


----------



## peche (Sep 30, 2016)

xvi said:


> Wait, you can delid the G3258?! I need to get practice in before I do my 6700k.



dont be silly, just watch some videos, grab a new and pretty sharpen razor, then enjoy, patience and extreme relaxation are needed!



Arctucas said:


> Meh, saw no reason to.


always is great to share your full specs to the community!

Regards,


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 1, 2016)

xvi said:


> Wait, you can delid the G3258?! I need to get practice in before I do my 6700k.


You can delid every 115x CPU since Ivy Bridge since Intel stopped soldering them, Sandy Bridge was the last 115x CPU series with soldered IHS.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 1, 2016)

I had more fun doing the delid with a bench clamp, short 2x4, and rubber mallet myself. Last time I used a razor was on a https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...cessors#.22Venice.22_.28E3_.26_E6.2C_90_nm.29https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...cessors#.22Venice.22_.28E3_.26_E6.2C_90_nm.29Venice Athlon 64 3400+.


----------



## xvi (Oct 1, 2016)

peche said:


> dont be silly, just watch some videos, grab a new and pretty sharpen razor, then enjoy, patience and extreme relaxation are needed!


I've got a 3D printed delid tool I picked up, but I think it's for Skylake only.
I can't remember, is it even worth delidding if you're only going to replace with "standard" thermal paste (MX-4 or whatever the cool kids are using these days)?


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 1, 2016)

@peche my 3770k is running stock and no delid.


----------



## peche (Oct 1, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> I had more fun doing the delid with a bench clamp, short 2x4, and rubber mallet myself. Last time I used a razor was on a Venice Athlon 64 3400+.


thats way too dangerous sir.... the razor method its pretty more safe.... unles you cut yourself...



xvi said:


> I've got a 3D printed delid tool I picked up, but I think it's for Skylake only.
> I can't remember, is it even worth delidding if you're only going to replace with "standard" thermal paste (MX-4 or whatever the cool kids are using these days)?


how much they charge for that delid tool? i'll like to get one too, 
its great to use liquid metal between CPU die and IHS, over IHS and block or cooler you can use Arctic MX or Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut!



hertz9753 said:


> @peche my 3770k is running stock and no delid.


@hertz9753  stock means also no OC sir? you dont have an idea how much i wish that proceesor, unlocked ivy, 

Regards,


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 1, 2016)

xvi said:


> I've got a 3D printed delid tool I picked up, but I think it's for Skylake only.
> I can't remember, is it even worth delidding if you're only going to replace with "standard" thermal paste (MX-4 or whatever the cool kids are using these days)?


I absolutely recommend having liquid metal between the die and IHS if you delid, I didn't see a big difference when I first used MX-4 when I delidded (didn't have liquid metal at hand), but with Liquid Ultra there was some differences.


----------



## peche (Oct 1, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> I absolutely recommend having liquid metal between the die and IHS if you delid, I didn't see a big difference when I first used MX-4 when I delidded (didn't have liquid metal at hand), but with Liquid Ultra there was some differences.


100% true, liquid metal its the best TIM you could use for delid, also get collaboratory liquid ultra, which is easier to use!

Regards,


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 2, 2016)

I never felt the need to OC the 3770k.  I also have a 2500k, 2600k and two 3570k's all in rigs


----------



## xvi (Oct 2, 2016)

peche said:


> 100% true, liquid metal its the best TIM





9700 Pro said:


> I absolutely recommend having liquid metal between the die and IHS if you delid





peche said:


> its great to use liquid metal between CPU die and IHS


Oh, I already have some Coolab Liquid, I was just curious.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 2, 2016)

I've been using prolimatech PK-3 for a bit over a year now on the CPU and GPU of my laptop and also the CPU for my desktop as well and it does a good job. I noticed a good drop in temperatures and an increase in turbo boost sppeds on both the GPU and CPU


----------



## peche (Oct 3, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> I never felt the need to OC the 3770k.  I also have a 2500k, 2600k and two 3570k's all in rigs


2600k is running? ill like to have an sandy or ivy unlocked!



xvi said:


> Oh, I already have some Coolab Liquid, I was just curious.


do you also have a sharpen blade, cause its all you need for a great delid, and lots of patience, dont be afraid or silly, try delid now!



Nuckles56 said:


> I've been using prolimatech PK-3 for a bit over a year now on the CPU and GPU of my laptop and also the CPU for my desktop as well and it does a good job. I noticed a good drop in temperatures and an increase in turbo boost sppeds on both the GPU and CPU


application method?



Regards,


----------



## verycharbroiled (Oct 3, 2016)

MX-4.

easy to apply, great results on gpus and cpus. have a huge tube of it.


----------



## peche (Oct 3, 2016)

verycharbroiled said:


> MX-4.
> 
> easy to apply, great results on gpus and cpus. have a huge tube of it.


That paste lasts forever, i have used mine on several computers, also on most delids i have done,  i have a 20Grs tube, there is a 30Grs tube!


Spoiler: Sizes











Regards,


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 6, 2016)

peche , I think I was using the line method but I'm not 100% certain on that, I haven't done it in a while so I don't remember exactly. If it wasn't the line method then it was just a pea in the middle


----------



## peche (Oct 6, 2016)

Nuckles56 said:


> peche , I think I was using the line method but I'm not 100% certain on that, I haven't done it in a while so I don't remember exactly. If it wasn't the line method then it was just a pea in the middle


thanks! great and for how long have been using it?
i have been using arctic mx4 since a year maybe, and its great, replaced forever arctic silver 5 on all my hardware, [sadly arctic silver 5 its pretty easy to find on local stores, and its one of the better rated TIM's over here! ]

Regards,


----------



## Vario (Oct 6, 2016)

You can buy Celeron 420s on ebay for about $3-5 that can be delidded for practice, I bought a couple and delidded them.  Using a vice was substantially easier and gave a better result as opposed to using a razor.

Delidding only matters if you have a hot processor, doesn't make a difference for the few processors that have good TIM mount from Intel factory IMO.  Probably most have a bad TIM mount, binned one I have now that I got from SimpleTECH is perfect 4.8 GHz chip with cool temps and low VID, no reason to delid it.

I delidded Ivy before and it will drop you 10-20*C depending on how bad your chip is to begin with.


Right now paste I have applied is
CPU: Shin Etsu X23 same paste for 2 years, line method.
VGA: Prolimatech PK3 for past 2 weeks, needs repaste if I move card too much because cooler is slightly loose. Spread method (finger in plastic bag).


----------



## peche (Oct 6, 2016)

Vario said:


> You can buy Celeron 420s on ebay for about $3-5 that can be delidded for practice, I bought a couple and delidded them.  Using a vice was substantially easier and gave a better result as opposed to using a razor.
> 
> Delidding only matters if you have a hot processor, doesn't make a difference for the few processors that have good TIM mount from Intel factory IMO.  Probably most have a bad TIM mount, binned one I have now that I got from SimpleTECH is perfect 4.8 GHz chip with cool temps and low VID, no reason to delid it.
> 
> I delidded Ivy before and it will drop you 10-20*C depending on how bad your chip is to begin with..



Also the thing its not about how bad its your chip... its about how wrong was the original TIM applied... to start with.. that mostly the reason #1 of delid, because of temps that are related to a crappy Tim applied to your Processor on the factory,  and you are right, delid its a promise on hot chips like intel i7's or unlocked i7's that could be o are meant to be overclocked, there is people that delids i3's and i5s, 




Vario said:


> Right now paste I have applied is
> CPU: Shin Etsu X23 same paste for 2 years, line method.
> VGA: Prolimatech PK3 for past 2 weeks, needs repaste if I move card too much because cooler is slightly loose. Spread method (finger in plastic bag).


 havent heard from hin Etsu X23, how is it?
Prolimatech PK3 its something pretty used here! thanks for sharing!



Regards,


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 6, 2016)

The PK-3 I have applied is about a year old, I'm going to have to replace it soon when I clean out the cooler on my laptop (as it requires undoing both heatsinks )


----------



## peche (Oct 6, 2016)

Nuckles56 said:


> The PK-3 I have applied is about a year old, I'm going to have to replace it soon when I clean out the cooler on my laptop (as it requires undoing both heatsinks )


great, thats a interesting task to be done, i have to replace some computer's Tim @ the office these days... will use Coolermaster Icefusion which is the one the department gets for cheap on the local dealer, also its a great paste, for my personal computer @ office ill use Arctic MX4

Regards,


----------



## Evo85 (Oct 13, 2016)

Artic Sliver till MX4 came out. After that never had a reason to switch.


----------



## peche (Oct 14, 2016)

i love arctic clean...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 14, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Thanks, I just popped it with a razor, since getting a delid tool for a CPU which costs about the same as the tool felt kinda stupid...


well even a G3258 can be fun with a delid .... BTW nice Catherine avatar


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm willing to mix it up a bit , EK provided some good stuff and I've a tube for another time ,I'd recommend visiting it.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 14, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> well even a G3258 can be fun with a delid .... BTW nice Catherine avatar


It would be cool to get this chip to even POST @ 5GHz but haven't successed yet.. Catherine was one of the best previous-gen console games!


----------



## gupsterg (Oct 14, 2016)

Only ever done GPU TIM swap if cooler swapped, otherwise rolled with as factory. Go for good branded non electrically conductive, based on what is cheapest to buy at the time.

CPUs rolled with AS5 for far too long, not had an issue and find it easy to use. I spread a small grain size thinly using slice of plastic card. Never found an old tube of AS5 has shown separation either, so only buy when depleted. Don't have regime of swapping TIM every so often, only swap if temps are issue or cooler swapped.

When I got my i5 4690K was thinking shall I get some newer branded TIM, but rolled with AS5. Again just used an old tube I had, surprisingly on a 2nd hand TR Archon SB-E X2 gained nice temps with 4.9GHz@1.255V with AS5 .


----------



## peche (Oct 14, 2016)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I'm willing to mix it up a bit , EK provided some good stuff and I've a tube for another time ,I'd recommend visiting it.


wondering to mix TIM?



gupsterg said:


> Only ever done GPU TIM swap if cooler swapped, otherwise rolled with as factory. Go for good branded non electrically conductive, based on what is cheapest to buy at the time.
> 
> CPUs rolled with AS5 for far too long, not had an issue and find it easy to use. I spread a small grain size thinly using slice of plastic card. Never found an old tube of AS5 has shown separation either, so only buy when depleted. Don't have regime of swapping TIM every so often, only swap if temps are issue or cooler swapped.
> 
> When I got my i5 4690K was thinking shall I get some newer branded TIM, but rolled with AS5. Again just used an old tube I had, surprisingly on a 2nd hand TR Archon SB-E X2 gained nice temps with 4.9GHz@1.255V with AS5 .


i guess artic silver 5 is the most overrated thermal-paste outhere, also the most known for most people and stores... unfortunately not the best out there...

Regards,


----------



## gupsterg (Oct 14, 2016)

peche said:


> i guess artic silver 5 is the most overrated thermal-paste outhere, also the most known for most people and stores... unfortunately not the best out there...
> 
> Regards,



When I built the i5 rig back in Mar 15, I did do some research as should I really use the AS5 with new CPU (besides other things). The conclusion I came to was for the cost of a new TIM and what I may gain from it, it was not worth it.

Der8auer has an interesting site, besides viewing his Haswell/DC OC guide and Asus M7 Ranger guide I viewed this.

Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut delta 7.88°C

Artic Silver 5 delta 9.43°C

To me out laying say £5.80 for 1g or £14.11 for 5.5g vs using the tube I had or say £6.17 AS5 3.5g it was not worth it, perhaps it is for others  .


----------



## peche (Oct 14, 2016)

Thermal Grizzly is one of the most expensive TIM's,  i like to try it out, maybe soon!

Regards,


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 14, 2016)

MX-4 on both.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 15, 2016)

I'll always clean the old paste with toilet paper... from Pentium III ages.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 15, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> I'll always clean the old paste with toilet paper... from Pentium III ages.


Pro-Tip, Coffee Filters are the perfect lint free cleaner


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 15, 2016)

I use whatever i have around.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 15, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> Pro-Tip, Coffee Filters are the perfect lint free cleaner


I've heard that but I'll still stick with TP


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 15, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> I've heard that but I'll still stick with TP



That stuff stinks lol.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 15, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> That stuff stinks lol.


I prefer having some non-used when cleaning my old pastes from my HW


----------



## peche (Oct 15, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> MX-4 on both.


delidded i7?



9700 Pro said:


> I'll always clean the old paste with toilet paper... from Pentium III ages.


i have used toilet paper too, but ...


INSTG8R said:


> Pro-Tip, Coffee Filters are the perfect lint free cleaner


this !



Recon-UK said:


> I use whatever i have around.


since its a survey, what do you have right now?

Regards,


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 15, 2016)

I have absolutely none left actually i need get some in for my next PC tear down for cleaning.

MX-4 though is most common for me.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 15, 2016)

peche said:


> delidded i7?


Nah, not even OC'd either.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 15, 2016)

I should get some more CLU since I'm thinking of another 780Ti..


----------



## peche (Oct 15, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> I have absolutely none left actually i need get some in for my next PC tear down for cleaning.
> 
> MX-4 though is most common for me.


gonna use arctic again ? cause Thermal Grizzly its another option, but a little bit expensive compared to other brands!

Regards,


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 15, 2016)

I keep hearing about grizzly bears on this site, is it that good?


----------



## peche (Oct 15, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> I keep hearing about grizzly bears on this site, is it that good?


one of the best rated products out there bro ...


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 15, 2016)

Here in Finland they also recommend the bear paste.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 15, 2016)

About 7 quid in UK, will consider it next time


----------



## peche (Oct 15, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Here in Finland they also recommend the bear paste.


yeah its everywhere! except costa rica....



Recon-UK said:


> About 7 quid in UK, will consider it next time


let us know!


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2016)

Well, I just sort of revived a PS3 with a re-pasting job. I used some of that infamous IC Diamond they were handing out here a while back for the job. I have a tube of MX-4, but I didn't really want to use it on a PS3... and I have lots of IC Diamond still and I figured the PS3 could handle it. The heatsink base isn't all the great to begin with anyways and the chips have heatspreaders on them so I went ahead with the IC Diamond. So far it's working great. Before I got my hands on it they used to have to have a house fan blowing on it just to use the system and it would supposedly still have overheating problems... now there's no fan blowing on it at all and it ran The Last Of Us for over an hour like a champ.

I'll save the MX-4 for applications that I think demand better performance and reliability... like applying to bare dies, preserving nice (or fragile) heatsink bases, or situations where I just want lower temps. When the application isn't critical, I'll use the IC Diamond... until I run out (if ever). At which point I'll just buy more MX-4, or whatever the current leading paste is.


----------



## infrared (Nov 9, 2016)

Seems like there's lots of highly rated pastes these days, used to be Arctic Silver on everything!

I use Ceramique on gpu and gpu memory, just because I can get it everywhere and not worry about it, and CLU on the cpu die. I like AS5, never tried mx-4 or IC Diamond.


----------



## peche (Nov 9, 2016)

hat said:


> Well, I just sort of revived a PS3 with a re-pasting job. I used some of that infamous IC Diamond they were handing out here a while back for the job. I have a tube of MX-4, but I didn't really want to use it on a PS3... and I have lots of IC Diamond still and I figured the PS3 could handle it. The heatsink base isn't all the great to begin with anyways and the chips have heatspreaders on them so I went ahead with the IC Diamond. So far it's working great. Before I got my hands on it they used to have to have a house fan blowing on it just to use the system and it would supposedly still have overheating problems... now there's no fan blowing on it at all and it ran The Last Of Us for over an hour like a champ.




well, i have heard the story of the infamous IC diamond, its funny and also quite weird, since that i have decided not to try that paste, just to avoid it, no matter what, but its great to see you still give a try to it, 

Play station 3 its the most frecuent client on a friend store, he also uses CoolerMaster Ice fusion for that tasks, cheap, great presentation, and a relative performance to a arctic ceramique maybe, still good for the great price they sell the Best value flask! i do own a flask of 20G, its great for budget tasks, 



hat said:


> I'll save the MX-4 for applications that I think demand better performance and reliability... like applying to bare dies, preserving nice (or fragile) heatsink bases, or situations where I just want lower temps. When the application isn't critical, I'll use the IC Diamond... until I run out (if ever). At which point I'll just buy more MX-4, or whatever the current leading paste is.



Well, you know, arctic MX4 its quite great, value makes that paste even better, since its in the regular price range but offers quite great performance over all others, Thermal Grizzly its a quite great alternative but the price its another point, quite expensive and sometimes the little syringe maybe overpriced [1G presentation.] so for a couple of reasons i guess ill stay with Arctic Cooling, ill give a try to Thermal Grizzly on my delidded Ivy some day! 




infrared said:


> Seems like there's lots of highly rated pastes these days, used to be Arctic Silver on everything!
> 
> I use Ceramique on gpu and gpu memory, just because I can get it everywhere and not worry about it, and CLU on the cpu die. I like AS5, never tried mx-4 or IC Diamond.


Arctic Silver had the moment in the past, now its smoked by Arctic Cooling and Thermal Grizzly mostly, i know that there are another brands out there, Also the fact of arctic silver has Curing time and its a extended perior its what made me quit and seek another solution, the price here in CR its another point, quite expensive, like $18-25 per a 3.5Gtube when the Gelid Exteme tube its arround like $13, you see?

The most rated or sold item for arctic silver may be Arctic clean, thats a well know product that might last an extended time and will perform flawless! at a great price! $15-20 for both flasks!

Regards,


----------



## Ungari (Nov 9, 2016)

Tired of being ripped off by TIM manufacturers for 4 gram tubes , I now make my own paste out of corn starch and water.
The best part is that it's non-conductive!


----------



## infrared (Nov 9, 2016)

peche said:


> Arctic Silver had the moment in the past, now its smoked by Arctic Cooling and Thermal Grizzly mostly, i know that there are another brands out there, Also the fact of arctic silver has Curing time and its a extended perior its what made me quit and seek another solution, the price here in CR its another point, quite expensive, like $18-25 per a 3.5Gtube when the Gelid Exteme tube its arround like $13, you see?
> 
> The most rated or sold item for arctic silver may be Arctic clean, thats a well know product that might last an extended time and will perform flawless! at a great price! $15-20 for both flasks!


Hmm, I have to agree, even the pre applied MX1 arctic cooling paste on the freezer 7 pro (feels like ancient history now!) was quite a lot better than Arctic silver 5 with an un-lapped IHS/heatsink, but I found the story changed when lapping both surfaces, I guess due to the AS5 being runnier and spreading out thinner perhaps. I have some stuff by OCZ somewhere too, I seem to remember that worked ok. TBH I think they all perform fairly similarly, other than the CLU which is really good but expensive. I'll try the grizzly stuff at some point too, hadn't even heard of it until recently but I've been away 

On the topic of Arctic clean, I did buy it years back and rated it very highly, but I just use 100% Isopropyl alcohol now, comes in a 1L bottle for £5 and free postage on ebay. Works just as good if not better, doesn't smell as good though


----------



## peche (Nov 9, 2016)

infrared said:


> Hmm, I have to agree, even the pre applied MX1 arctic cooling paste on the freezer 7 pro (feels like ancient history now!) was quite a lot better than Arctic silver 5 with an un-lapped IHS/heatsink, but I found the story changed when lapping both surfaces, I guess due to the AS5 being runnier and spreading out thinner perhaps. I have some stuff by OCZ somewhere too, I seem to remember that worked ok. TBH I think they all perform fairly similarly, other than the CLU which is really good but expensive. I'll try the grizzly stuff at some point too, hadn't even heard of it until recently but I've been away



well arctic have two options now days, Arctic mx4 which is the newer formula / version of their traditional compound, easier to apply /spread,  and the old MX2 which is harder to apply and spread as far as i know both give the same results, 
Termal Grizzly has several pastes, moar info here!

Arctic Silver 5 its a old tale!




infrared said:


> On the topic of Arctic clean, I did buy it years back and rated it very highly, but I just use 100% Isopropyl alcohol now, comes in a 1L bottle for £5 and free postage on ebay. Works just as good if not better, doesn't smell as good though


i have several solutions for the cleaning topic, but i like so much arctic cleaner, i use it mostly for GPU's, 
the isopropyl alcohol its another fgreat option, a friend that works for a chemical plant brought me like 2 lts of isopropyl alcohol and ether, so mixed them and use that solution for cleaning labors!


Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 9, 2016)

if you want nano diamond past, 

my recommendation are Antec Nano and Cooler Master Mastergel Maker Nano, unlike IC .... their rep are clear about issues and "do & don't" about their TIM 

i did test the Cooler Master, well, temp wise, it's on par with the TG Kryo, which is a good thing and it cost  a little less than the TG.

(nonetheless TG still keeps my preference all category confounded, and MX-4 for cheap work if i need )


----------



## peche (Nov 9, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> i did test the Cooler Master, well, temp wise, it's on par with the TG Kryo, which is a good thing and it cost a little less than the TG.


Master Gel Maker?
Tell me moar!
Regards,


----------



## Ungari (Nov 9, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> if you want nano diamond past,
> 
> my recommendation are Antec Nano and Cooler Master Mastergel Maker Nano, unlike IC .... their rep are clear about issues and "do & don't" about their TIM
> 
> ...



For me Diamond Paste is too pricey, I go instead with Cubic Zirconia Paste, made by Fugazi.


----------



## FilipM (Nov 9, 2016)

I am not really happy with the MX4 and for a fact I think that my old MX2 performed better by 1 or 2 deg. So, after reading reviews on google, stating that this is better than Gelid GC Extreme, I went for it. Hope I did not make a mistake


----------



## hat (Nov 9, 2016)

peche said:


> well, i have heard the story of the infamous IC diamond, its funny and also quite weird, since that i have decided not to try that paste, just to avoid it, no matter what, but its great to see you still give a try to it,
> 
> Play station 3 its the most frecuent client on a friend store, he also uses CoolerMaster Ice fusion for that tasks, cheap, great presentation, and a relative performance to a arctic ceramique maybe, still good for the great price they sell the Best value flask! i do own a flask of 20G, its great for budget tasks,
> 
> ...



AS5 was a good paste in its day, as far as performance goes... but it was electrically conductive and it needed to be cleaned up and re-applied far more often than current pastes (MX-2, MX-4 etc) which _aren't_ electrically conductive!

Yeah, the PS3 has problems for sure. Most PS3 deaths are related to heat. God knows how many people have them in small enclosed spaces where they can't really breathe properly... or play them a lot and never clean them, so I mostly blame that (even though you can't really open the PS3 on your own anyway, but you can at least blow it out). But the thermal paste they use is a real issue as well. Underneath layers of plastic and metal and piles of screws are two big chips with a crappy application of god knows what paste. Clean it up and do it yourself and you get better results. 

I know what it's like to work in a factory... things get rushed all the time and "passable" parts are going out the door on a constant basis. And this is just for plastic things... garbage cans, totes and whatnot. A PS3 is unimaginably more complex. I don't think they have the time to do a proper thermal paste application and check each one to make sure it's good. Of course I can do a better job of it myself at home... I have all the time in the world to do it right. That said I think most of the benefit comes from a better application, not so much the paste itself. There's barely a difference between thermal paste when it comes to temperature when I've seen TIM wars where they all get pitted against eachother. I'm sure the IC Diamond was better than the paste they used at the factory... but I think it mostly comes down to a better application of the stuff (and probably the original paste getting old).

MX4 is a good performer but I like it for being easy to apply, easy to clean up, its longevity and non conductivity. I'm all for lower temps but all that other stuff is quite important too! If they never made MX3 or MX4, MX2 still being their current product, I'd still use that. It was significantly better than any silver paste I've ever used. It cleaned up much easier and I didn't have to worry about shorting something out either... and that silvery paste has a tenancy to stain the surfaces it's on for so long.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 9, 2016)

FilipM said:


> I am not really happy with the MX4 and for a fact I think that my old MX2 performed better by 1 or 2 deg. So, after reading reviews on google, stating that this is better than Gelid GC Extreme, I went for it. Hope I did not make a mistake View attachment 80941 View attachment 80942


ohhh  no, you won't regret it!


----------



## peche (Nov 9, 2016)

FilipM said:


> I am not really happy with the MX4 and for a fact I think that my old MX2 performed better by 1 or 2 deg. So, after reading reviews on google, stating that this is better than Gelid GC Extreme, I went for it. Hope I did not make a mistake


ypu are unhappy for 1 or 2 degrees? im ultra happy with MX4



hat said:


> Yeah, the PS3 has problems for sure. Most PS3 deaths are related to heat. God knows how many people have them in small enclosed spaces where they can't really breathe properly... or play them a lot and never clean them, so I mostly blame that (even though you can't really open the PS3 on your own anyway, but you can at least blow it out). But the thermal paste they use is a real issue as well. Underneath layers of plastic and metal and piles of screws are two big chips with a crappy application of god knows what paste. Clean it up and do it yourself and you get better results.


agreed, most game centers...


----------



## FilipM (Nov 10, 2016)

2 deg @ 60C is 3.33% bud


----------



## Grings (Nov 10, 2016)

My tube of Kryonaut ran out and i have been using some ek ectotherm that came bundled with a waterblock, zero difference in temperatures as far as i can tell on my sandybridge rig (more likely to show a difference than the skylake due to soldered die), good stuff


----------



## AhokZYashA (Nov 10, 2016)

still using the olde NT-H1
works well, cheap, and easy to find here. 
application is always a rice grain size in the middle, let the pressure from the HSF spreads the paste.


----------



## peche (Nov 10, 2016)

Grings said:


> My tube of Kryonaut ran out and i have been using some ek ectotherm that came bundled with a waterblock, zero difference in temperatures as far as i can tell on my sandybridge rig (more likely to show a difference than the skylake due to soldered die), good stuff


i wish intel would never stoped to do soldered processors instead the current ones with that shitty paste...
but its great to see there is a comparison between pastes like Thermal Grizzly and a 3rd party branded one,  i would try to look up for moar info about the EK ectotherm to see moar about specs and info! could be also Thermal Grizzly branded, so thats the reason why no difference between temps



AhokZYashA said:


> still using the olde NT-H1
> works well, cheap, and easy to find here.
> application is always a rice grain size in the middle, let the pressure from the HSF spreads the paste.


have heard a lot about this one, several people claims its performace pretty close to MX4 or Kyronaout




Spoiler: NT H1












Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 10, 2016)

peche said:


> i wish intel would never stoped to do soldered processors instead the current ones with that shitty paste...
> but its great to see there is a comparison between pastes like Thermal Grizzly and a 3rd party branded one,  i would try to look up for moar info about the EK ectotherm to see moar about specs and info! could be also Thermal Grizzly branded, so thats the reason why no difference between temps
> 
> 
> ...




nah nah nah .... the only one close to the Kryonaut is the GC-Extreme, the NT-H1 is close to the ICD7 (more like demolished 7) and above the MX-4 indeed but lower than Hydronaut. (in a pocket of the 8° TIM only the Kyronaut pass the 8° and do 7.88°  )

EK TIM are rebranded GC-Extreme most of the time, i wonder about the Ectotherm tho but i never saw some good conclusion.



Spoiler: remember that chart?, it only miss the Mastergel to add in









only one king before the LM TIM and we know who it is now


----------



## peche (Nov 10, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> only one king before the LM TIM and we know who it is now


you should ask for a job on Thermal Grizzly, you convinced me for a moment to replace Arctic on my stock and use TG!
thanks for info my friend

Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 10, 2016)

peche said:


> you should ask for a job on Thermal Grizzly, you convinced me for a moment to replace Arctic on my stock and use TG!
> thanks for info my friend
> 
> Regards,


ahah ... true that ...  ... the saddest part would be: i am Swiss ... shame on me to drop Arctic for a German brand  (oh well i keep the MX-4 for lesser jobs hehehe )
(raahhhh cooler master tempt me nonetheless ... but i am no fan of nano diamond past ... although that one is the best of them, and not mentioning the best feature : not IC related   )


----------



## peche (Nov 10, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> ahah ... true that ...  ... the saddest part would be: i am Swiss ... shame on me to drop Arctic for a German brand  (oh well i keep the MX-4 for lesser jobs hehehe )
> (raahhhh cooler master tempt me nonetheless ... but i am no fan of nano diamond past ... although that one is the best of them, and not mentioning the best feature : not IC related   )


i guess everyone has a loved brand like you right now! its easy to guess mine!

Regards,


----------



## FilipM (Nov 10, 2016)

Week old MX4 after 5 min of LinX:

73-72-70-70

CM Nano stuff

70-69-67-68


Worth it in my case.


----------



## peche (Nov 10, 2016)

FilipM said:


> Week old MX4 after 5 min of LinX:
> 
> 73-72-70-70
> 
> ...


weird but great numbers on temps!


----------



## FilipM (Nov 10, 2016)

I dont know bud, maybe my MX4 was poop, or this thing is really good.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 10, 2016)

FilipM said:


> I dont know bud, maybe my MX4 was poop, or this thing is really good.


second statement ... while the 1st number are good the 2nd row are excellent ....   (for a per core monitoring )


----------



## peche (Dec 15, 2016)

*Update *

*Video Card:* _ Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Reference: *Stock paste & thermal Pads*_
* Previous temps: 
idle: *35-38
* Load: *79-85


*Video Card:  *_Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Reference: *Arctic MX4 & Actic Thermal Pad (1mm): *_
*Current temps:*
* idle: *27-31
* Load: *71-78


Decided to give a fresh TIM application on this babe, thermal pad replace with some pieces of a thermal pad a friend had lying around there, sadly was way too old and little bit hard, I was able to replace almost all thermal pads, so in a near future I'll replace all of them with a brand new thermal pad, this is my first time replacing thermal pads on video cards vi the way!


Feel free to post any TIM re-application and comments about the topic!



Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 15, 2016)

peche said:


> *Update *
> 
> *Video Card:* _ Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Reference: *Stock paste & thermal Pads*_
> * Previous temps:
> ...



Nice result!

However I won't do that with my MSI card, I think they have used a quality TIM on these already, mine runs 26 idle and around 55 load.


----------



## peche (Dec 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Nice result!
> 
> However I won't do that with my MSI card, I think they have used a quality TIM on these already, mine runs 26 idle and around 55 load.


well getting 55 load on an air cooler its a complete dream !
i always test the video card first, then if the results arent as good as i like, well i would replace TIM, also the idea of testing the arctic thermal pads was from a friend!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 15, 2016)

peche said:


> well getting 55 load on an air cooler its a complete dream !
> i always test the video card first, then if the results arent as good as i like, well i would replace TIM, also the idea of testing the arctic thermal pads was from a friend!
> 
> Regards,



I must say I have a 20 degrees C ambient temp during winter, it may be warmer where you live.


----------



## peche (Dec 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> it may be warmer where you live.


so much, i live pretty near to some beaches and plenty mountains, pretty tropical weather here! and could be pretty ass chilling temps at night too, so its a wonderfull place to live!

Regards,


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2016)

Thermalright Chill Factor 3 on CPU, Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra on GPU. Better get some more CLU when I get a 7600K and delid it..


----------



## peche (Dec 19, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Thermalright Chill Factor 3 on CPU, Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra on GPU. Better get some more CLU when I get a 7600K and delid it..



i have heard that i5's arent that hot, all my i5's on WCG farm are chilled compared to i7's that tend to get hotter compared to i5's, but its a great start for all temps to delid! 

Regards,


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2016)

peche said:


> i have heard that i5's arent that hot, all my i5's on WCG farm are chilled compared to i7's that tend to get hotter compared to i5's, but its a great start for all temps to delid!
> 
> Regards,


I'm going for ~5GHz, so..


----------



## peche (Dec 19, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> I'm going for ~5GHz, so..


quite interesting adventure you will have, about your current Intel Pentium G4400, its it delidded too ?

Regards,


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2016)

peche said:


> quite interesting adventure you will have, about your current Intel Pentium G4400, its it delidded too ?
> 
> Regards,


Nope, installing a non-K OC bios is a hell, so I'm not going to do it, so this is running with stock clocks.


----------



## peche (Dec 19, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Nope, installing a non-K OC bios is a hell, so I'm not going to do it, so this is running with stock clocks.


how it performs? temps ? 
have a great cooler, by the way ...


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 20, 2016)

peche said:


> how it performs? temps ?
> have a great cooler, by the way ...


~30C idle, ~50C load


----------



## peche (Dec 20, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> ~30C idle, ~50C load


Great temps, indeed, also have you ever consider glue back IHS when delid? 

Regards,


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 21, 2016)

peche said:


> Great temps, indeed, also have you ever consider glue back IHS when delid?
> 
> Regards,


Dunno, I won't delid this G4400 but I'm not gluing (is there a typo? English isn't my natural language) 7600K's IHS back when I get one and delid that bastard


----------



## natr0n (Jan 30, 2017)

https://gfycat.com/NextTameGermanwirehairedpointer


----------



## peche (Jan 30, 2017)

natr0n said:


> https://gfycat.com/NextTameGermanwirehairedpointer


well, is that a little bit over-pasted? just asking!


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 31, 2017)

It's about 4.5 over the limit.


----------



## prasoooon (Jan 31, 2017)

For Cpu I applied cooler master thermal paste and its cool.


----------



## MrGenius (Jan 31, 2017)

natr0n said:


> https://gfycat.com/NextTameGermanwirehairedpointer


#techsupport*gore *







#Germanwirehairedpointergore?


----------



## Good Guru (Jan 31, 2017)

Arctic Ceramique

1 year

Gpu spread method temps 75c

Cpu center line method 76c delided waterblock to bare dye

4.5 Ghz 1.323 Vcore


----------



## qubit (Jan 31, 2017)

People on this thread don't really seem to know how to apply thermal paste, so here's an animation showing the correct way to do it. Watch the video carefully and note the special brand of thermal paste on the tube...

Click the picture for instructive animation.




@peche, @CAPSLOCKSTUCK, @dorsetknob, @rtwjunkie and @eidairaman1, I think you guys need the most help with this delicate operation.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 31, 2017)

qubit said:


> People on this thread don't really seem to know how to apply thermal paste, so here's an animation showing the correct way to do it. Watch the video carefully and note the special brand of thermal paste on the tube...
> 
> Click the picture for instructive animation.
> 
> ...



As I noted earlier, he's not using nearly enough thermal mayo.


----------



## qubit (Jan 31, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> As I noted earlier, he's not using nearly enough thermal mayo.


Yes, good point. It doesn't quite squish out the side enough, does it?


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 31, 2017)

qubit said:


> Yes, good point. It doesn't quite squish out the side enough, does it?



Yeah.  He could punch it hard to help that, but honestly just using more mayo would work too.


----------



## qubit (Jan 31, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Yeah.  He could punch it hard to help that, but honestly just using more mayo would work too.


I wonder if using the Light (Low Cal, Diet) or Full Fat version would make a difference? I say go Full Fat for that extra flavour and squishiness. Waddya think?


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 31, 2017)

qubit said:


> I wonder if using the Light (Low Cal, Diet) or Full Fat version would make a difference? I say go Full Fat for that extra flavour and squishiness. Waddya think?



If it comes in a syringe, I say it's legit.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 31, 2017)

qubit said:


> People on this thread don't really seem to know how to apply thermal paste, so here's an animation showing the correct way to do it. Watch the video carefully and note the special brand of thermal paste on the tube...
> 
> Click the picture for instructive animation.
> 
> ...



last 2 builds i done recently (both just hardware test builds )
1st one qx6700 on a Asus P45 with an AIO water cooler( Temps 21c to 30c across 4 core's light load ) on win 7
2nd one a E7500 on a asrock 4core duel Sata hevy duty coppercore Stock cooler were fitted with zero thermal paste (24c to 28c on both cores ) on XP Pro SP3
Its an excellent Brand no mess easy to apply ( you don't) and cost nothing 

tim application none spreading method none results Temps acceptable for light testing


----------



## peche (Jan 31, 2017)

qubit said:


> People on this thread don't really seem to know how to apply thermal paste, so here's an animation showing the correct way to do it. Watch the video carefully and note the special brand of thermal paste on the tube...
> 
> Click the picture for instructive animation.
> 
> ...


wish i could do something for that delicate situation you got there but my knowledge isn't enough for that !



qubit said:


> Yes, good point. It doesn't quite squish out the side enough, does it?


its about application method, he must use the "X" method for covering all surface!



R-T-B said:


> Yeah.  He could punch it hard to help that, but honestly just using more mayo would work too.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2017)

qubit said:


> People on this thread don't really seem to know how to apply thermal paste, so here's an animation showing the correct way to do it. Watch the video carefully and note the special brand of thermal paste on the tube...
> 
> Click the picture for instructive animation.
> 
> ...



Lmao!


----------



## SKBARON (Jan 31, 2017)

qubit said:


> People on this thread don't really seem to know how to apply thermal paste, so here's an animation showing the correct way to do it. Watch the video carefully and note the special brand of thermal paste on the tube...
> 
> Click the picture for instructive animation.
> 
> ...



When repasting my friend's system his sister, being curious, asked what is the stuff we are using. Being from Eastern Europe, and due to the fact that we eat "borsch" with sour cream, I just told her it's sour cream. My friend being not so brilliant wanted to repaste his old system and luckily he asked me what % fat was the sour cream I used.

Now the moral of the story is: I can't help but imagine someone with less tech common sense coming across this post and actually applying mayo to the socket, people are sometimes overrated after all. So, maybe a tiny "do not try this at home" will be beneficial. 

P.s: as to the poll, bought a tube of mx4 and repasted the system when I was home on vacation. It helped with the temps but not so much, compared to the old "kpt8" stuff I used(people from Ukraine and Russia will know what I am talking about).


----------



## peche (Jan 31, 2017)

SKBARON said:


> When repasting my friend's system his sister, being curious, asked what is the stuff we are using. Being from Eastern Europe, and due to the fact that we eat "borsch" with sour cream, I just told her it's sour cream. My friend being not so brilliant wanted to repaste his old system and luckily he asked me what % fat was the sour cream I used.
> 
> Now the moral of the story is: I can't help but imagine someone with less tech common sense coming across this post and actually applying mayo to the socket, people are sometimes overrated after all. So, maybe a tiny "do not try this at home" will be beneficial.
> 
> P.s: as to the poll, bought a tube of mx4 and repasted the system when I was home on vacation. It helped with the temps but not so much, compared to the old "kpt8" stuff I used(people from Ukraine and Russia will know what I am talking about).


i have cleaned so many computers with almost half syringe of cheap TIM cause some other "Stores" have made that mess, also there is a well known hardware repair shop that sucks, most of the f*cked computers on my town are cuz people use to trust'em once! then sad and unhappy customers look for other alternatives....
Re-pasting is maybe one of the most terrible performed tasks by hardware owners... and also i guess more than 60% of these attempts end worst than they were... 

Regards, 

Regards,


----------



## yesyesloud (Jan 31, 2017)

peche said:


> i have cleaned so many computers with almost half syringe of cheap TIM cause some other "Stores" have made that mess, also there is a well known hardware repair shop that sucks, most of the f*cked computers on my town are cuz people use to trust'em once! then sad and unhappy customers look for other alternatives....
> Re-pasting is maybe one of the most terrible performed tasks by hardware owners... and also i guess more than 60% of these attempts end worst than they were...
> 
> Regards,
> ...



That's why I love non-conductive compounds... If some traces around the cpu/socket go unchecked you can still dream well


----------



## peche (Feb 1, 2017)

yesyesloud said:


> That's why I love non-conductive compounds... If some traces around the cpu/socket go unchecked you can still dream well


which one its your preferred one ? 
i love Arctic MX4, which is a great product, liquid metals are only used for delid purposes, i have heard that some people use liquid metals for waterblocks and GPU's, thats going to far for me, 

@Knoxx29 tell us about your new experience using Kyronaut from Thermal Grizzly, how it is? 
Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2017)

peche said:


> @Knoxx29 tell us about your new experience using Kyronaut from Thermal Grizzly, how it is?



Te Kryonaut it's not that good as people say and it's expensive 1gr 8.79€  i pay 16€ for 20gr of MX-4 and it's good as Kryonaut or even better, i removed it from my system and re-paste with MX-4, the rest of Kryonaut i put it in the bin.

That said, first time and last time that i use Kryonaut.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Te Kryonaut it's not that good as people say and it's expensive 1gr 8.79€  i pay 16€ for 20gr of MX-4 and it's good as Kryonaut or even better, i removed it from my system and re-paste with MX-4, the rest of Kryonaut i put it in the bin.
> 
> That said, first time and last time that i use Kryonaut.



I'd use it up on clients machine


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 1, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> the rest of Kryonaut i put it in the bin.
> 
> That said, first time and last time that i use Kryonaut.


You Should have Posted it to @peche if you were unhappy with its Performance
I'm sure he would have Thoroughly Tested it and Reported his findings back to you


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> I'm sure he would have Thoroughly Tested it and Reported his findings back to you



I wouldn't bother sending that crap.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I wouldn't bother sending that crap.



Use it up till its gone on clients rigs.


----------



## peche (Feb 1, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Te Kryonaut it's not that good as people say and it's expensive 1gr 8.79€  i pay 16€ for 20gr of MX-4 and it's good as Kryonaut or even better, i removed it from my system and re-paste with MX-4, the rest of Kryonaut i put it in the bin.
> 
> That said, first time and last time that i use Kryonaut.


well this completely changes my panorama, why  cuz some pastes are claimed to be great, this one was too, so it is Arctic MX series, but there minimal bad comments beyond availability of this one, but its interesting to see that there are bad comments for it, tell us moar if possible dude! truly appreciated!



eidairaman1 said:


> I'd use it up on clients machine


i do use other brands like Arctic silver and coolermaster ones instead Arctic mx on some repairs cuz customers ask for them, 



dorsetknob said:


> You Should have Posted it to @peche if you were unhappy with its Performance
> I'm sure he would have Thoroughly Tested it and Reported his findings back to you


no, you are too wrong, this topic its about all related TIM's and how do they perform for you, its ultra acceptable that our dear friend alberto claims it to be horrible to use or perform, 



Knoxx29 said:


> I wouldn't bother sending that crap.


you might send it, ill test it and see how it performs for me, you know me pretty much!



eidairaman1 said:


> Use it up till its gone on clients rigs.


you see! its about tests!

Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 1, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Te Kryonaut it's not that good as people say and it's expensive 1gr 8.79€  i pay 16€ for 20gr of MX-4 and it's good as Kryonaut or even better, i removed it from my system and re-paste with MX-4, the rest of Kryonaut i put it in the bin.



well now it's official ... your are getting different result than me ... while the only difference in the test method, is the user ... 

MX-4 i pay less for 4g than for 4g of TG TIM but (ML FRAKING ML NOT G!!! in ML comparison TG is above Arctic ... ) example: both have the same ML content but the TG is denser : more application, thus cheaper per applications ...
for thermal result ... well Kryo is quite above MX-4 (if you were comparing it with the Gelid GC-Extreme i would still understand. )

i have Kryonaut, Hydronaut, Aeronaut (that one is in phase of kicking definitively the AS5 and MX-2 when i do repast job for "customers") and Conductonaut ( tested on a A64 3000+ with a Alphacool Eisberg, beat by a small margin the Coolaboratory and Phobya Liquid metal ... but not much  although pricing is adequate for all of them, did not tested on a deliding for now ... just on a "hothothot" cpu   )

end word: it's not crap nor it's not the worst TIM ( a contrario ), why would it work perfectly for me and not for you ? i wonder...



peche said:


> Arctic MX


Arctic (cooling) has only the MX series

edit: wow i forgot that i repasted my 6600K with CoolerMaster MasterGel Maker Nano when i swaped my gaming 5 to gaming 7 ... 

@peche yep that one is good too ... and the price is a tad lower than the TG equivalent (it's between the Kryo and Hydro for the performances and for the price ) and for once ... a nano diamond TIM that does not eat your heatsink and CPU ...


----------



## peche (Feb 1, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> well now it's official ... your are getting different result than me ... while the only difference in the test method, is the user ...
> 
> MX-4 i pay less for 4g than for 4g of TG TIM but (ML FRAKING ML NOT G!!! in ML comparison TG is above Arctic ... ) example: both have the same ML content but the TG is denser : more application, thus cheaper per applications ...
> for thermal result ... well Kryo is quite above MX-4 (if you were comparing it with the Gelid GC-Extreme i would still understand. )
> ...


well its understood that application method could screw your results, but well its a well known issue that no the same pastes will perform exactly the same for all users, for example i find horrible to use Arctic silver 5 solution, and there is several people around the world claiming it to be the best one, so the thing here is try to gather moar info from knoxx, to see what happened there!

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2017)

peche said:


> moar info



More info?

It is a Crap



peche said:


> to see what happened there!



It didn't happen nothing, the paste was applied in the same method i has always applied the MX-4


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 1, 2017)

peche said:


> well its understood that application method could screw your results, but well its a well known issue that no the same pastes will perform exactly the same for all users, for example i find horrible to use Arctic silver 5 solution, and there is several people around the world claiming it to be the best one, so the thing here is try to gather moar info from knoxx, to see what happened there!
> 
> Regards,


ask Der8Auer for more info on it  can't go wrong with that guy  (or any other review that place that TIM on top of any charts just under any other LM TIM )


----------



## peche (Feb 1, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> ask Der8Auer for more info on it  can't go wrong with that guy  (or any other review that place that TIM on top of any charts just under any other LM TIM )


thanks! could you tag him to this post? i've tried but nothing happens there...

Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 2, 2017)

peche said:


> thanks! could you tag him to this post? i've tried but nothing happens there...
> 
> Regards,


not a member 
http://der8auer.com/about-us/
https://www.youtube.com/user/der8auer/search?query=Thermal+Grizzly
Kryo was designed with LN2 in mind but do fine with water too


----------



## peche (Feb 2, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> not a member
> http://der8auer.com/about-us/
> https://www.youtube.com/user/der8auer/search?query=Thermal+Grizzly
> Kryo was designed with LN2 in mind but do fine with water too


gotta investigate moar, thanks for the info!

Regards,


----------



## der8auer (Feb 2, 2017)

peche said:


> thanks! could you tag him to this post? i've tried but nothing happens there...
> 
> Regards,



I just randomly came across this topic haha. How can I help?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 2, 2017)

der8auer said:


> I just randomly came across this topic haha. How can I help?



I guess @peche 

He has a few questions about some thermal paste.


----------



## peche (Feb 2, 2017)

der8auer said:


> I just randomly came across this topic haha. How can I help?


hi, another fella here claimed you to know pretty much about Thermal Grizzly, could you explain us about it, what di you know about this TIM?



Knoxx29 said:


> I guess @peche
> 
> He has a few questions about some thermal paste.


thanks for the mention mate!

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Feb 2, 2017)

peche said:


> thanks for the mention mate!



Anytime.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 2, 2017)

I still have 2-3 tubes of Arctic silver 5 lying around. So unless those tubes are over I cant see myself using any other brand of thermal compound.


----------



## peche (Feb 2, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> I still have 2-3 tubes of Arctic silver 5 lying around. So unless those tubes are over I cant see myself using any other brand of thermal compound.


i do too, but i dont like it, have it as spare paste, or for those who like it,  the curing time on that paste its ridiculous, 



Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 2, 2017)

der8auer said:


> I just randomly came across this topic haha. How can I help?


wait, what? 



GreiverBlade said:


> not a member
> http://der8auer.com/about-us/
> https://www.youtube.com/user/der8auer/search?query=Thermal+Grizzly
> Kryo was designed with LN2 in mind but do fine with water too



and i thought he wasn't on the forum ... oh well i guess with a 21.03.2010 as inscription date and only 1 message, you just roamed the forum here and then?

edit:


----------



## der8auer (Feb 2, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Actually downloaded a VGA BIOS from the mainpage and saw this thread on the right "new forum posts" and thought: hey thermal paste is always interesting, let's check that.





peche said:


> hi, another fella here claimed you to know pretty much about Thermal Grizzly, could you explain us about it, what di you know about this TIM?
> 
> 
> thanks for the mention mate!
> ...



Well from my testing it's pretty much the best paste on the market as long as you use it between IHS and cooler (talking about kryonaut). Between die and ihs I'd rather use some liquid metal compound tho.


----------



## peche (Feb 2, 2017)

der8auer said:


> Well from my testing it's pretty much the best paste on the market as long as you use it between IHS and cooler (talking about kryonaut). Between die and ihs I'd rather use some liquid metal compound tho.


well... i was expecting moar information about the paste and crap... not obvious stuff, but thanks any way ... 

Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 2, 2017)

peche said:


> well... i was expecting moar information about the paste and crap... not obvious stuff, but thanks any way ...
> 
> Regards,


what more ... you are expecting too much ... it's the best. that's all folks   

MasterGel Maker Nano does fine too ... aRRRGHHH i am tied ...


----------



## der8auer (Feb 2, 2017)

peche said:


> well... i was expecting moar information about the paste and crap... not obvious stuff, but thanks any way ...
> 
> Regards,



Well what exactly? I can't start writing a book on here


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 2, 2017)

der8auer said:


> Well what exactly? I can't start writing a book on here


OOOHHH YES YOU CAN!

errr ... for me the youtube channel is enough .....


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 2, 2017)

AS5 for years works well (and yes I know about the curing time) I use it on EVERYTHING CPU/GPU/Chipset anything that has an HS gets the AS5 treatment except for those parts that use a thermal pad because of gap issues

I use the spread method.... thin layer is best


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 2, 2017)

The old fav when it came to thermal paste where Artic Silver 5, but after trying out thermal grizzly kryonaut i think i just found a new fav. Testet it on the I7 980X i got two weeks a go and i am very satisfied with the temp i have when thinking on this is an old cpu and the old X58 chips is known to run hot.

These are the temp i have with this CPU with and Noctua NH-D14 aircooler with 3 Silverstone FM121 120 MM fans mounted and thermal grizzly kryonaut paste between CPU and cooler. Cpu is not delidded.

Just to set it clear. This is what i used to clean the CPU from old paste and prepare cpu and cooler for new paste.







Load temp. Every thing stock and max fan speed.






Ilde temp with 4.3 GHz oc and 1.35 Vcore. Lowest fan speed.






Load temp 4.3 GHz oc and 1.35 Vcore. Max fan speed






For when i Run benchmark. 4.5 GHz oc and 1.418 Vcore. Max fan speed.


----------



## peche (Feb 2, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> what more ... you are expecting too much ... it's the best. that's all folks
> 
> MasterGel Maker Nano does fine too ... aRRRGHHH i am tied ...


dude with all rescpect its a topic about paste, you claimed that dude to be expert on this product and them an extranger came and post what we already know? after you said paste is designed with Ln2 and sh*t on mind... come on bro...



der8auer said:


> Well what exactly? I can't start writing a book on here


what ever... thanks...



Athlonite said:


> AS5 for years works well (and yes I know about the curing time) I use it on EVERYTHING CPU/GPU/Chipset anything that has an HS gets the AS5 treatment except for those parts that use a thermal pad because of gap issues
> 
> I use the spread method.... thin layer is best


well as i stated before, i do use it if customers ask for it,  always with the pea size, if the customer has a water cooler i'll "tint" a bit of it on the cooler base, if customer have air cooler i usually just apply a pea size on CPU IHS and not tinting Cooler base, worked fine but curing time its always noticeable no matter waht {despite arctic silver instructions claim the curing time being almost erased when tinting,} also the most hated thing about Arctic Silver 5 is that some times paste divides, you are about to spread and there comes from the tube like 3 different parts from the paste...
Arctic clean its a pretty interesting product that i like to use!



Tomgang said:


> The old fav when it came to thermal paste where Artic Silver 5, but after trying out thermal grizzly kryonaut i think i just found a new fav. Testet it on the I7 980X i got two weeks a go and i am very satisfied with the temp i have when thinking on this is an old cpu and the old X58 chips is known to run hot.
> 
> These are the temp i have with this CPU with and Noctua NH-D14 aircooler with 3 Silverstone FM121 120 MM fans mounted and thermal grizzly kryonaut paste between CPU and cooler. Cpu is not delidded.
> 
> Just to set it clear. This is what i used to clean the CPU from old paste and prepare cpu and cooler for new paste.


thanks for sharing such a great info, i like to ask about the paste itself, how difficult to apply is it? which application metho did you used there? also, the spreading? its harder to spread when sitting the cooler?

Regards,


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 2, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Is diamond-matter even a good conductor or is that a ball of fabricated shit as well?  I think I remember reading somewhere in chemistry that carbon (what diamonds are made of) is more of an insulator...



If you were looking for the perfect thermal conductor and had mounds of money you would want your HS made of of diamond and nothing else (or if you're looking to go slightly cheaper Carbon Nano tubes)


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 2, 2017)

peche said:


> dude with all rescpect its a topic about paste, you claimed that dude to be expert on this product and them an extranger came and post what we already know? after you said paste is designed with Ln2 and sh*t on mind... come on bro...
> 
> 
> what ever... thanks...
> ...




Hmm a Pea size is way to much I don't even use half that of the IHS of my FX8320 ... remember the whole point of thermal paste is to fill the micro pits and valleys in between the surface of the HS and IHS so don't need a poo load of paste to do that less is best


----------



## peche (Feb 2, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> Hmm a Pea size is way to much I don't even use half that of the IHS of my FX8320 ... remember the whole point of thermal paste is to fill the micro pits and valleys in between the surface of the HS and IHS so don't need a poo load of paste to do that less is best


you are completely in the point, i said that cuz its the popular name, but the application might be something like a rice grain maybe? 

Regards,


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 2, 2017)

thanks for sharing such a great info, i like to ask about the paste itself, how difficult to apply is it? which application metho did you used there? also, the spreading? its harder to spread when sitting the cooler?

Regards,[/QUOTE]

It is not much harder than other thermal paste to put on. Its a little bit stiffer than other paste like artic silver 5, so it take a bit more patiens to put on. I used the method i have always used. A drop or two on the middle of the cpu and then spread it out whit that spartel that came with the thermal paste se image below, but using a MasterCard or something like that is just as good. When done mounted the cooler and bang i got the temp you see in the screenshots above. Dit i say before i putted this thermal paste on the cpu, its like 8 years a go i last puttet on thermal paste back when i got my I7 920 brand new and shinny. So if i can do it 8 years after last try, you can do it to.


----------



## peche (Feb 2, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> It is not much harder than other thermal paste to put on. Its a little bit stiffer than other paste like artic silver 5, so it take a bit more patiens to put on. I used the method i have always used. A drop or two on the middle of the cpu and then spread it out whit that spartel that came with the thermal paste se image below, but using a MasterCard or something like that is just as good. When done mounted the cooler and bang i got the temp you see in the screenshots above. Dit i say before i putted this thermal paste on the cpu, its like 8 years a go i last puttet on thermal paste back when i got my I7 920 brand new and shinny. So if i can do it 8 years after last try, you can do it to.


Great, i find arctic MX2 harder to apply than MX4 variant, for example, i dont like to spread TIM, i rather the cooler to do all the job, little pressure and call it done,  my coolermaster ice fusion 20G flask came with a spartel but i lost it... 

Thanks for the input dude!

Regards,


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 3, 2017)

peche said:


> Great, i find arctic MX2 harder to apply than MX4 variant, for example, i dont like to spread TIM, i rather the cooler to do all the job, little pressure and call it done,  my coolermaster ice fusion 20G flask came with a spartel but i lost it...
> 
> Thanks for the input dude!
> 
> Regards,



I cant say much about other thermal paste since i only used artic silver 5 before thermal grizzly kryonaut. I dont belive in the cooler to do the job for you. Well atleast not if you want to be 100 % sure that all of the cpu heatspreader is covered.

Can only say i stick to the method of spread it out manuel.

And you are welcome.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 3, 2017)

How is this thread still going?


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 3, 2017)

peche said:


> what ever... thanks...



I wouldn't be so dismissive of him.  He's a highly respected OC'er, and helped engineer kryonaut paste IIRC.



Jetster said:


> How is this thread still going?



Because people like to make their goop preferences known.  It's just like condiments, only for computers.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 3, 2017)

I take mustard on my pastrami


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 3, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I take mustard on my pastrami



Cool.

But we're on a computer forum dude, so what port does the pastrami go into?


----------



## peche (Feb 3, 2017)

Tomgang said:


> I cant say much about other thermal paste since i only used artic silver 5 before thermal grizzly kryonaut. I dont belive in the cooler to do the job for you. Well atleast not if you want to be 100 % sure that all of the cpu heatspreader is covered.
> 
> Can only say i stick to the method of spread it out manuel.
> 
> And you are welcome.


i havent tried all the pastes, but have tried a few!, thanks indeed for your input, and also i do share and respect the opinion about coolers, thermalpaste its a pretty important thing to consider, and also application method and mount too, 



Jetster said:


> I take mustard on my pastrami


interesting! so if you want to come up with some opinions and comments aboutt just feel free to post it, also if tried or changed your always used or loved TIM share it ! 



R-T-B said:


> I wouldn't be so dismissive of him. He's a highly respected OC'er, and helped engineer kryonaut paste IIRC.


i truly apreciate inputs over the post, no matter if they come fron a beginner or the highest OCer or engineer, but a comment like " Cant write down a book here about it" or so means i'm not opened to share my knowledge here, so ... thanks anyway dude, i like to share and help...

Regards,


----------



## AntDeek (Feb 3, 2017)

Add another vote for MX4. Never gave me a reason not to use it. I usually reapply every few months when doing routine dust cleanings.


----------



## peche (Feb 3, 2017)

AntDeek said:


> Add another vote for MX4. Never gave me a reason not to use it. I usually reapply every few months when doing routine dust cleanings.


Great! welcome, also, did you use it on CPU only or also repaste GPU?

Regards,


----------



## AntDeek (Feb 3, 2017)

peche said:


> Great! welcome, also, did you use it on CPU only or also repaste GPU?
> 
> Regards,



CPU for now, GPU has a "warranty void" sticker stopping me from tearing into it........

Just kidding, Both were applied from day one


----------



## peche (Feb 3, 2017)

AntDeek said:


> CPU for now, GPU has a "warranty void" sticker stopping me from tearing into it........
> 
> Just kidding, Both were applied from day one


so do i, always replace the tim with mx4, !


----------



## Vario (Feb 4, 2017)

Arctic Silver 5 on both my CPU and VGA right now.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 4, 2017)

Vario said:


> Arctic Silver 5 on both my CPU and VGA right now.



Thats not the best anymore.... It was good stuff years ago.

I must say I still have some though but I don't use it anymore.


----------



## Vario (Feb 4, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Thats not the best anymore.... It was good stuff years ago.
> 
> I must say I still have some though but I don't use it anymore.


After trying NTH1, X23, PK3, CF3 and others, I've found they all seem to dislodge when I remove my videocard.  Problem is the retention system on the MK13 is poorly designed.  AS5 seems to stay put with same temperatures.  Convenience of not having to repaste the videocard every time I remove it is enough for me.  Using it on my CPU heatsink and it gives the same results as all the other pastes I listed within 1 degree.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 6, 2017)

The absolute worst paste I have ever used was some crap made by Titan it was called Titan Blue it was so bad I may aswell have had nothing between the IHS and HS their Titan silver was not to bad though almost up with AS5 almost but not quite

others I've tried = GC 1 , GC 2 Extreme and NTH1 and some Shinetsu in a laptop


----------



## Chris36 (Feb 6, 2017)

_Arctic Silver for the past 5 years, at least.  Because of personal testing and online test results.
The items are cleaned and degreased with MEK.
I apply a pea sized drop, then 2-3 drops of methyl ethyl ketone (MEK) on top and mix it in to form the consistency of heavy cream.
This spreads the paste very evenly.  In 2 mins the MEK has evaporated leaving no trace behind and the paste is thin, even, solid as mud and perfect.
I have used this method for 20+ years on transistors, CPU's, GPS, memory,  anything needing a paste.

Chris_


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2017)

Vario said:


> Arctic Silver 5 on both my CPU and VGA right now.


Thanks, application method used? and also do you always use the same paste and method? just to be sure, 


P4-630 said:


> Thats not the best anymore.... It was good stuff years ago.
> 
> I must say I still have some though but I don't use it anymore.


Well,  the topic about that , some people is loyal to a specific brand no matter what, if work flawless for them, you might just respect and let them enjoy !



Vario said:


> After trying NTH1, X23, PK3, CF3 and others, I've found they all seem to dislodge when I remove my videocard.  Problem is the retention system on the MK13 is poorly designed.  AS5 seems to stay put with same temperatures.  Convenience of not having to repaste the videocard every time I remove it is enough for me.  Using it on my CPU heatsink and it gives the same results as all the other pastes I listed within 1 degree.


well said, in my case it happens with arctic MX4, no need to move on from it, 



Athlonite said:


> The absolute worst paste I have ever used was some crap made by Titan it was called Titan Blue it was so bad I may aswell have had nothing between the IHS and HS their Titan silver was not to bad though almost up with AS5 almost but not quite
> 
> others I've tried = GC 1 , GC 2 Extreme and NTH1 and some Shinetsu in a laptop


Great, i haven't heard about this paste, but  i really apreciate the fact just in case i find it someday, to expect the worst with it!



Chris36 said:


> _Arctic Silver for the past 5 years, at least.  Because of personal testing and online test results.
> The items are cleaned and degreased with MEK.
> I apply a pea sized drop, then 2-3 drops of methyl ethyl ketone (MEK) on top and mix it in to form the consistency of heavy cream.
> This spreads the paste very evenly.  In 2 mins the MEK has evaporated leaving no trace behind and the paste is thin, even, solid as mud and perfect.
> ...


well this might be the best reply on this topic, thanks so much cris for coming up with something new to the topic, could you explain us moar about your signature application method? its pretty interesting!

Regards,


----------



## Chris36 (Feb 6, 2017)

peche said:


> Thanks, application method used? and also do you always use the same paste and method? just to be sure,
> 
> Well,  the topic about that , some people is loyal to a specific brand no matter what, if work flawless for them, you might just respect and let them enjoy !
> 
> ...


----------



## Vario (Feb 6, 2017)

Spread on GPU with plastic bag on my finger, dot on CPU.  I have found that GPU is very sensitive to any gap in coverage, spread works best for it.


----------



## yesyesloud (Feb 9, 2017)

peche said:


> which one its your preferred one ?
> i love Arctic MX4, which is a great product, liquid metals are only used for delid purposes, i have heard that some people use liquid metals for waterblocks and GPU's, thats going to far for me,


MX4 for safety and great temps, of course.

I agree, there's no need for weird stuff/electrically conductive compounds.

I once used silver-based paste (can't really remember its brand) and it was just ok for CPU cooling. I regret having bought that cr*p.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2017)

Gelid, Arctic Cooling, Arctic Silver are my choices


----------



## Komshija (Feb 9, 2017)

I use lithium grease for industrial bearings. It's great and it can withstand temperatures up to 120°C. Just kidding. 

Currently I use Arctic MX-4 on all hardware.


----------



## R00kie (Feb 9, 2017)

Still using the paste that came with the EK waterblocks that I bought for my set up, its a godsend to spread (I use a plastic bag over the finger method)

In my experience, there is pretty much no difference in the pastes that I used, had some random Akasa tube, AS5, MX-4, TG Kryonaut as well(decided not to re-buy this one, you only get 1 g for the price of pretty much quadruple of that in MX-4's case),
bunch load of EK ones, antec pastes, coolermaster ones...

and there is definitely no reason to buy any, as the ones that I just mentioned are still somewhere in their cooler boxes


----------



## Toothless (Feb 9, 2017)

So laptop had some thermal issues (those in the TPU Discord probably saw this) and a friend bought a brand new Hyper 212 recently. Slapped that paste on and had a nice 30c drop in temps so that has my vote.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 9, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> TG Kryonaut as well(decided not to re-buy this one, you only get 1 g for the price of pretty much quadruple of that in MX-4's case)


the counterpart of the MX-4 is the Aeronaut not the Kryonaut  (you know ... apple to apple etc etc etc )



plus the Kryonaut has a higher density ... you get more ML for the same G, but yep the 1g is over expensive ... i don't know why they've put a 1g in listing ...
thought i prefer paying 18.90-25.60chf over 6.70-18.30chf and my TG syringe did last longer than my MX-4 batch i had before, in fact all of them have more than 80% content left (yep you get more you pay more  not really since for 2 MX-4 4g bought, in the same interval and use, i only need to get 1 Kryonaut 5.5g but again the counterpart is the Aeronaut.)


granted the MX-4 is the perfect all-rounder and the AS5 need to be EOL and terminated for good  (only Gelid and Thermal Grizzly are worth something for me nowadays , i forgot the Cooler Master MasterGel Maker Nano ... that one is also a little expensive but quite good )



gdallsk said:


> Still using the paste that came with the EK waterblocks that I bought for my set up


Gelid GC-Extreme is what they use most of the time (they have their own but i still always find GC-E bundled with EK Blocks )



eidairaman1 said:


> Geil


you mean Gelid? right?

or you mean that one ...
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835126002
i hope not


----------



## R00kie (Feb 9, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> Gelid GC-Extreme is what they use most of the time


it smells like fish


----------



## peche (Feb 9, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Geil, Arctic Cooling, Arctic Silver are my choices


application method? which one is the preferred one? applied on CPU or GPU or both?


Komshija said:


> I use lithium grease for industrial bearings. It's great and it can withstand temperatures up to 120°C. Just kidding.
> 
> Currently I use Arctic MX-4 on all hardware.


application method?



gdallsk said:


> Still using the paste that came with the EK waterblocks that I bought for my set up, its a godsend to spread (I use a plastic bag over the finger method)
> 
> In my experience, there is pretty much no difference in the pastes that I used, had some random Akasa tube, AS5, MX-4, TG Kryonaut as well(decided not to re-buy this one, you only get 1 g for the price of pretty much quadruple of that in MX-4's case),
> bunch load of EK ones, antec pastes, coolermaster ones...
> ...


well i have found some differences between several pastes, so i have decided to stick with Arctic Cooling Mx4




Toothless said:


> So laptop had some thermal issues (those in the TPU Discord probably saw this) and a friend bought a brand new Hyper 212 recently. Slapped that paste on and had a nice 30c drop in temps so that has my vote.


@Toothless  Thermal paste applied sir? forgot to mention i guess!



Regards,


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> the counterpart of the MX-4 is the Aeronaut not the Kryonaut  (you know ... apple to apple etc etc etc )
> View attachment 83906
> 
> plus the Kryonaut has a higher density ... you get more ML for the same G, but yep the 1g is over expensive ... i don't know why they've put a 1g in listing ...
> ...



Gelid, I meant lol, I said the ram by mistake lol


----------



## R00kie (Feb 9, 2017)

What I have also found out (the hard way) about the AS5, is that after some time it started oxidizing my copper cooler on a HD5870 I had ages ago, plus it 'kinda' killed my AsRock Z97-Extreme motherboard, just randomly had spasm attack when I applied it on the CPU(the mobo wouldnt react to the power buttons whatsoever), as soon as I cleaned it off, everything worked fine. That's probably why I stopped using it altogether.


----------



## peche (Feb 9, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> What I have also found out (the hard way) about the AS5, is that after some time it started oxidizing my copper cooler on a HD5870 I had ages ago, plus it 'kinda' killed my AsRock Z97-Extreme motherboard, just randomly had spasm attack when I applied it on the CPU(the mobo wouldnt react to the power buttons whatsoever), as soon as I cleaned it off, everything worked fine. That's probably why I stopped using it altogether.


that sucks, it never screwd my hardware, the curing time was the original stone on the shoe here, thats why i started using MX4

Regards,


----------



## Toothless (Feb 9, 2017)

peche said:


> application method? which one is the preferred one? applied on CPU or GPU or both?
> 
> application method?
> 
> ...


Whatever the Hyper 212 ships with, i didn't get a look at the tube.


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 9, 2017)

I use mx-4 for everything, it's just an all round great paste that's not too pricey. Works good above or below zero degrees which is the best part.
I always buy it in the 20g syringe since I go through so much of it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 9, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> it smells like fish


yep GC-Extreme indeed ... it does smell like fish  (both the original and the one i got with my EKWB Supremacy Evo Copper )


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 18, 2018)

Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra always when possible. Damn that it messes up the base of coolers.


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 18, 2018)

I've been using a lot of Thermal Grizzly products lately. The Aeronaut has a good spatula style spreader for paste, and a tiny artist's paintbrush works for spreading the silver. 
As Chloe mentioned, Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra is also a good liquid metal solution.


----------



## Empty_Node (Jun 23, 2018)

I use MX2 and MX4 almost always, but recently i have tested EK-TIM Ectotherm which was included in EK-KIT package and it runs pretty much the same as MX4 but is less thick and much easier to apply.

Tried Coollaboratory Liquid Pro but there is something wrong with my sample or something, because it always turns into dry metallic crust which is extremely hard to clean and loses its efficiency dramatically over 2-4 months (tested with Corsair H100i and EK-Supremacy EVO on my 4790K)


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 23, 2018)

Empty_Node said:


> Tried Coollaboratory Liquid Pro but there is something wrong with my sample or something, because it always turns into dry metallic crust which is extremely hard to clean



Gallium at room temperature is brittle solid but only liquid at temperatures greater than 29.76 °C (85.57 °F.)


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 23, 2018)

I used Colgate mint flavour in my AMD FX 9590 power Hungry CPU with custom warercooling loop and temps are fine.
Two reservoir,d5 pump,120,360 rad ek. WATERBLOCK for cpu and gtx 970.


----------



## Empty_Node (Jun 23, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Gallium at room temperature is brittle solid but only liquid at temperatures greater than 29.76 °C (85.57 °F.)


Ok, but CLP stays liquid in its syringe at room temps and i saw threads and videos about it stays liquid after about a year under CPU lid without losing its efficiency.. And it is not pure gallium so i am confused. As i said probably it was bad sample or metallic reaction or fake or whatever


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 23, 2018)

I used CLP as well and found with friction it started wetting the bare die for my 4790K otherwise it's as you described in your #475 post out of the syringe from what I experienced.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 23, 2018)

I usually go with the best there is. Back in the day it was AC MX-4, still have a bit of it after several years of use. Lately, I've gone with Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut. Because it's the best money can buy. And it's well worth it. I've applied it on CPU and GPU and I could probably do several more given how little you need it applied. And I have the 1g syringe (bought 2 since I didn't know how much 1g is for liquid metal, turns out, plenty).

Excellent results, very dramatic actually compared to MX4.


----------



## delshay (Jun 23, 2018)

I use Phobya Liquid Metal on both CPU & GPU, but slowly moving towards Graphite Pads as a permanent solution.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2018)

I should PK-3 my 1070. Not that I need to. Temps are really good


----------



## peche (Jun 27, 2018)

Toothless said:


> Whatever the Hyper 212 ships with, i didn't get a look at the tube.


i do trust coolermaster ice fusion for little jobs, laptops and mostly office or non gaming machines, works perfect and also i like the 20G flask! lasts almost forever!



DR4G00N said:


> I use mx-4 for everything, it's just an all round great paste that's not too pricey. Works good above or below zero degrees which is the best part.
> I always buy it in the 20g syringe since I go through so much of it.


20G syringe is ass-kicker deal! quality and quantity in one presentation !



Chloe Price said:


> Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra always when possible. Damn that it messes up the base of coolers.


beware, it eats aluminium coolers, 







RealNeil said:


> I've been using a lot of Thermal Grizzly products lately. The Aeronaut has a good spatula style spreader for paste, and a tiny artist's paintbrush works for spreading the silver.
> As Chloe mentioned, Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra is also a good liquid metal solution.


its a shame that their products arent worldwide available at the right price, i have to order via e shopping, so price is pretty infamous for this side of the globe, 



Empty_Node said:


> I use MX2 and MX4 almost always, but recently i have tested EK-TIM Ectotherm which was included in EK-KIT package and it runs pretty much the same as MX4 but is less thick and much easier to apply.
> 
> Tried Coollaboratory Liquid Pro but there is something wrong with my sample or something, because it always turns into dry metallic crust which is extremely hard to clean and loses its efficiency dramatically over 2-4 months (tested with Corsair H100i and EK-Supremacy EVO on my 4790K)



can you post a pic of the collab product, could be counterfeit, i use it for delid and also have tested on 2 laptops, cooper cooler, its hard to believe it looses performance... never happened to me, 



HUSKIE said:


> I used Colgate mint flavour in my AMD FX 9590 power Hungry CPU with custom warercooling loop and temps are fine.


pics of the application could be priceless, lol...


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 27, 2018)

peche said:


> 20G syringe is ass-kicker deal! quality and quantity in one presentation !


I've actually started using MX 2 instead since it solidifies at a lower temperature than MX 4 which makes it better for sub-zero. Also the fact that's cheaper and even comes in 60g tubes is even better.


----------



## peche (Jun 27, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> I've actually started using MX 2 instead since it solidifies at a lower temperature than MX 4 which makes it better for sub-zero. Also the fact that's cheaper and even comes in 60g tubes is even better.


i dont see a huge syringe like that interesting, 20G is the sweet-spot, actually mi biggest size is 20G, no more than that! but thats my personal opinion, in my work we use the biggest and better bang for the buck( here we have had those ones, and dont last that much when you have to replace servers and workstation paste and clean )


----------



## storm-chaser (Jun 27, 2018)

For the past 6 months I have been using HY710 from a little tub I purchased from amazon.com. A link to this product can be found here:

https://www.amazon.com/Halnziye-The...qid=1530119558&sr=8-18&keywords=thermal+paste

The paste is cheap and works okay. I noticed no difference in temps when comparing it to Arctic Silver 5. I think it is a mediocre paste but for most of my old systems it's not a problem and does just fine even on my overclocked rigs.


----------



## peche (Jun 27, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> The paste is cheap and works okay. I noticed no difference in temps when comparing it to Arctic Silver 5. I think it is a mediocre paste but for most of my old systems it's not a problem and does just fine even on my overclocked rigs.


lol, its mediocre paste, but not problems even, on your OC'ed rigs? 
sound contradictory, but interesting to hear,  why you think is mediocre? cuz the price?


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 27, 2018)

peche said:


> beware, it eats aluminium coolers,


Yeah, I know. But does a true PC enthusiast use aluminium coolers? 

But weird, just for science, I tried it with an old Radeon X550 with a little aluminium fansink, and it was like nothing had happened, even after a few months.


----------



## peche (Jun 27, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Yeah, I know. But does a true PC enthusiast use aluminium coolers?
> 
> But weird, just for science, I tried it with an old Radeon X550 with a little aluminium fansink, and it was like nothing had happened, even after a few months.


well said, i did tested too, it screwed a intel stock cooler, but tried an old salman aluminium cooler that never shown any wear


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 28, 2018)

peche said:


> well said, i did tested too, it screwed a intel stock cooler, but tried an old salman aluminium cooler that never shown any wear


Makes me wonder what type of cheap composite alloy Intel uses then.


----------



## peche (Jun 29, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Makes me wonder what type of cheap composite alloy Intel uses then.


is pretty common to see intel's cooler wasted on several tests, isn't it?


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 30, 2018)

1.  For me it's about using the best option available within reason, recognizing that the best CPU TIM is not the best GPU TIM.  And by within reason, I include Cost, Time and Money.

Which one ... I see many folks invest $90 in a cooler only to waste any advantage it provided by losing that advantage with a  poor TIM choice.  Given the risk, with other peoples money, I tend to avoid the liquid metal options.  That and the fact that I haven't hit a "thermal wall" on a build since 2013.  The voltage wall gets in the way before the thermal wall becomes an issue.  So, in short, can not justify the risk, as minute as it may be, since heat isn't getting in the way of the OC.  Performance wise, Grizzly Ktyonaut would be my choice but until recently, it's been $20+ and carried be few vendors always requiring another visit by the UPS man. So for the last dozen years or so, it's been Shin Etsu G751 which has the same thermal properties of AS5 but w/o AS5's capacitance and curing issues.  With Kryonaut now available on newegg, if in stock will likely use more often.

https://archive.benchmarkreviews.co...k=view&id=150&Itemid=62&limit=1&limitstart=12

For GPU, I prefer a more workable TIM, or better said, one which maintains its viscosity once out of the tube.  Here I use Gelid Extreme

2.  I been using both Id say over a dozen years

3.  As for application methods, it varies by surface.  Unlike most, I tend to use different methods for different coolers / surfaces and follow follow manufacturer's written instructions

CPUs - https://benchmarkreviews.com/206/best-thermal-paste-application-methods/
GPUs - Step 3 https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109868522.pdf
VRMS / Mem Step 4 - https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109868522.pdf

4.  As to why, for the CPU, Shin Etsu is $4 and is equal or better than just about any non liquid metal product on the market.  It's easy to apply and provides consistent results.  However, it tends to lose it's workability after long exposure to air so is not suitable for GFX cards where you are applying TIM to 20+ surfaces  some of which are on the opposite side of the card and also the backplate.  The ittle oar shaped tool is great for applyoing TIM to individual VRMs w/o making  a mess.  Wouldn't dare applying LM here.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 1, 2018)

On my FX-8350 OC that was installed approx 2yrs ago now,"thermal grizzly" brand is what I used. That in combo with high end air cooling & well designed case with quality 140mm fans is good enough imo.
Use thermal grizzly on all my cpus now including the ones in my sig. 
Never touch gpus, there out of the box performance is good enough for my usage scenario.


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 1, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> ...for GFX cards where you are applying TIM to 20+ surfaces  some of which are on the opposite side of the card and also the backplate.  The ittle oar shaped tool is great for applyoing TIM to individual VRMs w/o making  a mess.


Blasphemy! 2 surfaces at most. GPU die and HBM die(s). Anything else is an act of pure desecration. That's what thermal pads are for.

You're fired.


----------



## peche (Jul 2, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> 1.  For me it's about using the best option available within reason, recognizing that the best CPU TIM is not the best GPU TIM.  And by within reason, I include Cost, Time and Money.
> 
> Which one ... I see many folks invest $90 in a cooler only to waste any advantage it provided by losing that advantage with a  poor TIM choice.  Given the risk, with other peoples money, I tend to avoid the liquid metal options.  That and the fact that I haven't hit a "thermal wall" on a build since 2013.  The voltage wall gets in the way before the thermal wall becomes an issue.  So, in short, can not justify the risk, as minute as it may be, since heat isn't getting in the way of the OC.  Performance wise, Grizzly Ktyonaut would be my choice but until recently, it's been $20+ and carried be few vendors always requiring another visit by the UPS man. So for the last dozen years or so, it's been Shin Etsu G751 which has the same thermal properties of AS5 but w/o AS5's capacitance and curing issues.  With Kryonaut now available on newegg, if in stock will likely use more often.
> 
> ...


nice imput sir, truly appreciated!


----------



## Vario (Jul 2, 2018)

Still running AS5, I put that %&^$ on everything.









Rice grain sized amount in center, spread it nice and smooth with finger in a plastic baggy, stick on the heatsink, tighten it down, done.


----------



## peche (Jul 4, 2018)

Vario said:


> Still running AS5, I put that %&^$ on everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep the sh*t simple is what you mean, didnt you ? lolz


----------



## storm-chaser (Jul 10, 2018)

peche said:


> lol, its mediocre paste, but not problems even, on your OC'ed rigs?
> sound contradictory, but interesting to hear,  why you think is mediocre? cuz the price?



Yeah, put it this way: it's definitely not a high end paste at that price point. So I was a bit apprehensive to try it on my six core 4.0Ghz air cooled Thuban. Seeing as how I've had it overclocked for close to seven years I had a pretty good handle on temps and for the most part I used a ceramic paste or Arctic Silver 5. Results with HY710? Same temps under load and same temps at idle (within the margin of error). I just got sick of buying the tiny little tubes that are good for 5 or 6 CPUs and then you are out. This little tub contained 10 grams or so and has lasted me close to a year. All total I've done over 20 CPUs and 5 GPUs and I still have enough paste for at least another 10 or more. I don't like the applicator wand. It's definitely more messy than using those small syringes, but I will definitely buy it again, in syringe form this time.


----------



## peche (Jul 10, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Yeah, put it this way: it's definitely not a high end paste at that price point. So I was a bit apprehensive to try it on my six core 4.0Ghz air cooled Thuban. Seeing as how I've had it overclocked for close to seven years I had a pretty good handle on temps and for the most part I used a ceramic paste or Arctic Silver 5. Results with HY710? Same temps under load and same temps at idle (within the margin of error). I just got sick of buying the tiny little tubes that are good for 5 or 6 CPUs and then you are out. This little tub contained 10 grams or so and has lasted me close to a year. All total I've done over 20 CPUs and 5 GPUs and I still have enough paste for at least another 10 or more. I don't like the applicator wand. It's definitely more messy than using those small syringes, but I will definitely buy it again, in syringe form this time.
> 
> View attachment 103730
> 
> View attachment 103731


thats great, i like to talk about products, experiences and tests and get moar involved into this! 

comparison like that with a not-known product compared to well-known brands is a eye opener for some people, truly thanks for the input, im totally adding this paste to the trusted sources, we dont know if this babe can help in future tasks!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jul 11, 2018)

within the past year I've had trouble finding my trusty ShinEtsu locally in Atlanta.   So I switched to ThermalGrizzly Kryo and will never sway from it now, sure it's pricey but from what I've noticed it's been a big improvement in my temps on my GPU and CPU.
I do agree the small syringe tubes are in the end a waste of money if you plan on multiple applications too. i tend to look for at least a larger syringe if I can.


----------



## peche (Jul 11, 2018)

DarthBaggins said:


> within the past year I've had trouble finding my trusty ShinEtsu locally in Atlanta.   So I switched to ThermalGrizzly Kryo and will never sway from it now, sure it's pricey but from what I've noticed it's been a big improvement in my temps on my GPU and CPU.
> I do agree the small syringe tubes are in the end a waste of money if you plan on multiple applications too. i tend to look for at least a larger syringe if I can.


TG has been a premium choice for several people, the price is the itchy point for me, the money you pay for the amount  you get, but is a high end one, for me the results dont justify the overpriced compared to MX 2 /4  for example, 

Regards


----------



## vMax65 (Jul 21, 2018)

I have just switched to the cooler Master Gel Maker over MX4 which was my long time go to TIM....Quiet impressed with the Master Gel Maker . It has a good consistancy making it easy to apply and in terms of temps, my 8700K overclocked to 4.9GHz non delided idles at 29 to 32 Degrees and thats with this hot British weather at the moment and at load in Prime95 v26.6 it tops out at 70 Degrees...okay so I have a tripple AIO setup in the H150i pro from Corsair..


----------



## Dinnercore (Jul 21, 2018)

I use Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut on new builds only, but when I play around with older hardware for random fun MX4 is my choice since it´s a lot cheaper and the small difference is not worth it on a 7800GT


----------



## peche (Jul 21, 2018)

vMax65 said:


> I have just switched to the cooler Master Gel Maker over MX4 which was my long time go to TIM....Quiet impressed with the Master Gel Maker . It has a good consistancy making it easy to apply and in terms of temps, my 8700K overclocked to 4.9GHz non delided idles at 29 to 32 Degrees and thats with this hot British weather at the moment and at load in Prime95 v26.6 it tops out at 70 Degrees...okay so I have a tripple AIO setup in the H150i pro from Corsair..


With these numbers i guess you dont have to Delid your chip, great numbers,


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 21, 2018)

Last TIM is used was IC Diamond 7 and it performed great. Only problem I found is that it was a pain to apply as it’s very thick. Warming in hot water helped a lot with application but now I’m thinking of trying thermal grizzly or kronuant


----------



## vMax65 (Jul 21, 2018)

peche said:


> With these numbers i guess you dont have to Delid your chip, great numbers,



I just can't seem to go the delid route as I am too much of a scardy cat!!! and yes the temps are good but when I push it to 5ghz things just go pear shaped as it requires a hell of a lot of vcore at 1.365v with spikes to to 1.41v even with LLC set to turbo (maybe I am not the greatest overclocker) and temps rocket to high 80's which I cannot live with but I am happy with 4.9GHz at 1.295v and occasional spikes to 1.304v under load with Prime95, Aida etc.


----------



## peche (Jul 21, 2018)

vMax65 said:


> I just can't seem to go the delid route as I am too much of a scardy cat!!! and yes the temps are good but when I push it to 5ghz things just go pear shaped as it requires a hell of a lot of vcore at 1.365v with spikes to to 1.41v even with LLC set to turbo (maybe I am not the greatest overclocker) and temps rocket to high 80's which I cannot live with but I am happy with 4.9GHz at 1.295v and occasional spikes to 1.304v under load with Prime95, Aida etc.


delid wont make that much changes there, maybe 1.29-1.32 and 5GHZ with lower temps, i have done several delids, nothing have gone worse than expected, thankfully , cuz i dont wanna endup frying a cpu i might have to pay

Regards,


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 21, 2018)

vMax65 said:


> I just can't seem to go the delid route as I am too much of a scardy cat!!! and yes the temps are good but when I push it to 5ghz things just go pear shaped as it requires a hell of a lot of vcore at 1.365v with spikes to to 1.41v even with LLC set to turbo (maybe I am not the greatest overclocker) and temps rocket to high 80's which I cannot live with but I am happy with 4.9GHz at 1.295v and occasional spikes to 1.304v under load with Prime95, Aida etc.



Sounds similar to what I am seeing with my 8700K and that is on air.

You however have a much better chip than I do, 4.9 at 1.3v is nice. Stick with that and count your blessings! I had to back down further...


----------



## vMax65 (Jul 21, 2018)

Yep you are both right and 4.9 is not too bad at all and I can more than live with that.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 22, 2018)

I use the IC graphite pad for my cooling, no paste. will last me a lifetime and no mess, and equal or better temps than any paste.  except for liquid metal obviously.


----------



## DR4G00N (Jul 22, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I use the IC graphite pad for my cooling, no paste. will last me a lifetime and no mess, and equal or better temps than any paste.  except for liquid metal obviously.


I received a couple of those a few days ago, very convenient for swapping out cpu's all the time without having to repaste.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 22, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> I received a couple of those a few days ago, very convenient for swapping out cpu's all the time without having to repaste.


I may need to try this as well. Simple usage and numbers seem decent


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 22, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I use the IC graphite pad for my cooling, no paste. will last me a lifetime and no mess, and equal or better temps than any paste.  except for liquid metal obviously.


I haven't seen them even match a low/mid grade paste. And most certainly NOWHERE NEAR any LM.

Bottom Line: Got beat by "mid-grade" MX-4 8.5 W/m-K. Got beat by "low-grade" IC Diamond 4.5 W/m-K. They're crap. Convenient maybe. But crap as far as thermal performance.

PS, "High-grade" paste these days is at least 11-12+ W/m-K. Such as Kryonaut, MasterGel Maker Nano, Cool Silver G4, Phobya NanoGrease Extreme, etc...


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 22, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I haven't seen them even match a low/mid grade paste. And most certainly NOWHERE NEAR any LM.
> 
> Bottom Line: Got beat by "mid-grade" MX-4 8.5 W/m-K. Got beat by "low-grade" IC Diamond 4.5 W/m-K. They're crap. Convenient maybe. But crap as far as thermal performance.
> 
> PS, "High-grade" paste these days is at least 11-12+ W/m-K. Such as Kryonaut, MasterGel Maker Nano, Cool Silver G4, Phobya NanoGrease Extreme, etc...



the graphite pads are 35 W/m-k  - and my temps are plenty fine... linustechtips also confirmed temps are fine on his end he made a video testing it comparing it to name brand pastes.  its like 1-2 degrees lower i think, but thats within margin error as far as im concerned.


----------



## DR4G00N (Jul 22, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I haven't seen them even match a low/mid grade paste. And most certainly NOWHERE NEAR any LM.
> 
> Bottom Line: Got beat by "mid-grade" MX-4 8.5 W/m-K. Got beat by "low-grade" IC Diamond 4.5 W/m-K. They're crap. Convenient maybe. But crap as far as thermal performance.
> 
> PS, "High-grade" paste these days is at least 11-12+ W/m-K. Such as Kryonaut, MasterGel Maker Nano, Cool Silver G4, Phobya NanoGrease Extreme, etc...


I think your confusing these for the 3M 5519 thermal pad which is sold by Innovation Cooling as well. I'm using one of the 30x30mm graphite pads right now on my 8700K @ 5.1GHz 1.325V and it's working just as well if not better than the MX-2 I have.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jul 29, 2018)

CLP for 980 Ti ref / 8700K under IHS.
CM Nanogel maker on 8700K IHS.


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 30, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Blasphemy! 2 surfaces at most. GPU die and HBM die(s). Anything else is an act of pure desecration. That's what thermal pads are for.
> 
> You're fired.



Please explain your ... I hate to even use the word "Logic".

1.  OK I have 8 memory Chips ... so your logic is to apply TIM only to the GPU and 1 memory chip ?  Brilliant !

2.  I have 12 VRMs, leave them w/o TIM ?  Brilliant !  Guess ya haven't heard about EVGA's recall ?

3.  What about the back side of the PCB  where in contact w/ backpate ?

4.   Why is it that you feel you know more than the component manufacturers ?

Let me see ....

Option A - Follow manufacturers written instructions.

Option B - Follow some random uninformed person on internet

I think most folks going to go w/ Option A

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109868522.pdf
Make sure ya read the part about using the TIM on the thermal pads.

Let's count.

Water Block
1 GPU
8 Memory Chips
12 VRM / MOFSETS

Backplate
12 VRM / MOFSETS

Do the math



peche said:


> delid wont make that much changes there, maybe 1.29-1.32 and 5GHZ with lower temps, i have done several delids, nothing have gone worse than expected, thankfully , cuz i dont wanna endup frying a cpu i might have to pay.  Regards,



More than that, your OC will either be limited by the "thermal wall' or the "voltage wall" ... What values you set for that wall be be user specific depending on how you use ya machine; if you make  a living with it, best to be  a bit mor conservative.   Waiting for partts, taking down the loop, rebuilding puts me outta business for a week, meaning replacement costs are irrelevant.

Using RoG Real Bench, I have not hit the thermal wall (for me 78C) on any OC going back to Haswell.  I'm usually hitt the voltage (measured) wall.  That amounts to (for me) a measured value of 1.41 (1.38ish in BIOS) which will pop up to 1.50 / 1.51 when AVX is present.  May adjust those.... have a Haswell box here that was running at 4.7 Ghz mid 50s while working / mid 60s in some games / mid 70s in stress test and my son is beta testing a game which crashes.  I was seeing a crash about every 4-5 months after 4 years so I recently dropped down to 4.6 about 6 months ago.    He still experiencing crashes, I haven't seen one yet.


----------



## peche (Jul 30, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> More than that, your OC will either be limited by the "thermal wall' or the "voltage wall" ... What values you set for that wall be be user specific depending on how you use ya machine; if you make a living with it, best to be a bit mor conservative. Waiting for partts, taking down the loop, rebuilding puts me outta business for a week, meaning replacement costs are irrelevant.
> 
> Using RoG Real Bench, I have not hit the thermal wall (for me 78C) on any OC going back to Haswell. I'm usually hitt the voltage (measured) wall. That amounts to (for me) a measured value of 1.41 (1.38ish in BIOS) which will pop up to 1.50 / 1.51 when AVX is present. May adjust those.... have a Haswell box here that was running at 4.7 Ghz mid 50s while working / mid 60s in some games / mid 70s in stress test and my son is beta testing a game which crashes. I was seeing a crash about every 4-5 months after 4 years so I recently dropped down to 4.6 about 6 months ago. He still experiencing crashes, I haven't seen one yet.


totally on the point, but delid helps a lot processor that are suffering high temps, when you delid, you improve cooling, thermal wall related to temps will be decreased or improved when delid but when the wall is related to voltage delid is not that magic to help, i know that AVX might came with a big charge and power hungry state but again, so if delid was necessary user will have a decent temp drop, and possible better numbers regarding OC or freqs,  if not, numbers will be the same, 
my two cents,


----------

